# Attacked by at large Pit Bull (hidden under guise of Dogo Argentino)



## GatorBytes

On Monday (apr. 28), Gator and I were on our afternoon walk heading home when we were charged by noted dog.

Dog had escaped open door and ran a whole block to get us (3 streets in horse shoe), bypassing two other dogs.

Gator is doing well, my old guy held his own as dog tried to roll him. Gator got the better of him...sharper, faster. I tried to grab the dog as I thought he had G by the throat, but G positioned his body putting his length between this dog and me.

The owner arrived, grabbing at dog and his friend quickly drove up (reason dog escaped house), the two tried to secure it as I tried to pull G back, the dogs spun, other dog tangled in my leash, the **** slip chain comes off the dog and he lunges to clamp down on Gators neck, but chomps down on my hand instead.

At this time, I have very little use of my left hand. 7-8 punctures - not deep, but my hand ballooned up. I have had two days of intravenous abx. and started oral. Hospital feels I will need 3-4 more visits of IV abx. Not broken, sure feels like it. 

I can't work this weekend - Friday for sure, hopeful for Saturday at least as I haven't needed pain pills since last night (old script of Tylenol w/codeine)

I am so sick of others negligence costing me...


----------



## Thewretched

I'm so sorry to hear that happen to you, people like that tick me off to no end.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## carmspack

GatorBytes , to add to this , Tuesday news coverage of a 14 month old baby seriously mauled by a "pit-bull" .
This was in the GTA (Toronto area) .


----------



## GatorBytes

No Carmen. But news like that makes me think I best take this a step further.

The "Public Health Inspector" (joke), went out today to issue quarantine of the dog on their premises (rented) - not fenced and left without rabies certification under the promise it would be faxed later when they find. Dog is from Montreal (hence *guise* in my title).

He observed the dog FROM HIS CAR and determined it healthy


----------



## vomlittlehaus

So sorry, have been there myself. Hope both of you heal quickly.


----------



## Blanketback

That's awful!  I hope your hand feels better soon - what a thing to go through, and all those abx too. Hugs, my friend.


----------



## carmspack

sorry about that , got one part of the information wrong. It was not in the GTA , the incident happened in Ottawa area . Here is the newspaper coverage https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei...month+baby+mauled+by+pitbull&safe=off&tbm=nws

the dog has been euthanized.
Barbara Kay: If you can only love a pit bull, you don?t really love dogs | National Post


----------



## Blanketback

"The dog had bitten the previous owner’s baby, and Christine saw it on Facebook and she took him in, hoping to re-socialize him,” said Gibson, who said Leclair had a way with dogs, and her mother was a dog trainer. Boss was brought into the home Saturday in an attempt to rehabilitate the animal, and other neighbours said the dog was fine at first, but was at times aggressive with the two other dogs living in the small row unit, one a German Shepherd and the other a medium-sized mixed breed.

http://m.torontosun.com/2014/04/27/one-year-old-girl-attacked-by-pitbull

That's unbelievable! Why do people do these things?! Yes, people want to save and help dogs - I get that, I feel like this too - but be realistic! This is infuriating.


----------



## wolfstraum

get a lawyer - even a highprofile ambulance chaser - these guys need to take responsibility for their out and out negligence!

So tired of all the people who will defend these nutcase bred dogs to death.....  

Lee


----------



## DellaWrangler

That is absolutely aweful. I'm sorry it happened to you. Make sure to stay on top of that Rabies certificate -- if they can't produce it, you'll likely have to get a series of pretty painful shots. 

(Been there myself, got attacked by a rottweiler back when my old dog was still a pup. The owner didn't stick around to provide any contact info after it happened.)


----------



## Blanketback

GatorBytes, you know you have the law on your side here. With our DOLA on the books in ON, this dog is in _serious_ trouble. For the dog to target Gator like that, also injuring you, is unacceptable.


----------



## GatorBytes

wolfstraum said:


> get a lawyer - even a highprofile ambulance chaser - these guys need to take responsibility for their out and out negligence!
> 
> So tired of all the people who will defend these nutcase bred dogs to death.....
> 
> Lee


 I am miffed by a rescue who skews a breed in order to adopt it out to a province it is banned.

The owners say they have had this dog for 6 months. It is 3-5yrs. old..."troubled" as they put it...a "runner" as they put it.

They were high (just finished a joint - 10am) when I showed at their door to discuss compensation for my injuries and Gators.

I said the brace on my hand is $25, my meds are $25....the woman said, oh, we can help you with that...Then I said if I cannot work this weekend I am out this ___amount of $$$
He pipes up and says...oh well I don't that kind of money!


----------



## scarfish

I HATE PITBULLS! i'm sorry to any pitbull owners out there. i just can't stand that breed.


----------



## jafo220

GatorBytes said:


> No Carmen. But news like that makes me think I best take this a step further.
> 
> The "Public Health Inspector" (joke), went out today to issue quarantine of the dog on their premises (rented) - not fenced and left without rabies certification under the promise it would be faxed later when they find. Dog is from Montreal (hence *guise* in my title).
> 
> He observed the dog FROM HIS CAR and determined it healthy


First of all, sorry this happened to you and Gator. Second, I hope you and Gator a speedy recovery. Third, heck yeh you should take every necessary step forward until they are all exhausted! 

OK, I hope I read your current post wrong. But did they actually leave this dog on it's premises? If they did, big mistake. Big mistake. This dog ran three blocks to attack you. This dog should be confiscated immediately. It could have easily been a young child instead of you. If this is the case, I would be living on the phone with the authorities trying to get this dog picked up.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> GatorBytes, you know you have the law on your side here. With our DOLA on the books in ON, *this dog is in serious trouble*. For the dog to target Gator like that, also injuring you, is unacceptable.


 Not dog to dog - it'll be a muzzle order. Which will not protect when the stoners greet friends and dog books it out the door


----------



## Blanketback

Liability of owner, 2(1):
The owner of a dog is liable for damages resulting from a bite or attack by the dog on another person or domestic animal
Offences, 18(3):
If a person is convicted of an offence under this Act, the court making the conviction may, in addition to any other penalty, order the person convicted to make compensation or restitution in relation to the offence

https://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90d16_e.htm

The owner will have to find that kind of money. Maybe they should have thought of that before their dog was allowed access to the front door?


----------



## jafo220

GatorBytes said:


> I am miffed by a rescue who skews a breed in order to adopt it out to a province it is banned.
> 
> The owners say they have had this dog for 6 months. It is 3-5yrs. old..."troubled" as they put it...a "runner" as they put it.
> 
> They were high (just finished a joint - 10am) when I showed at their door to discuss compensation for my injuries and Gators.
> 
> I said the brace on my hand is $25, my meds are $25....the woman said, oh, we can help you with that...Then I said if I cannot work this weekend I am out this ___amount of $$$
> He pipes up and says...oh well I don't that kind of money!


 
Wow, just wow. You do realize what your dealing with? I wouldn't confront them any further. As has been suggested, get a good lawyer and own everything they have and will or would have had. I would also let the authorities know what they are dealing with and they better grab that dog before it disappears and reappears somewhere else.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Blanketback said:


> GatorBytes, you know you have the law on your side here. With our DOLA on the books in ON, this dog is in _serious_ trouble. For the dog to target Gator like that, also injuring you, is unacceptable.


This. You have the law and yes this dog will be in trouble but if its casually goes away this dog could be put in a home and do it again. 

Some rescues are skewed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Also, I hope your hand and dog is okay  

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

jafo220 said:


> First of all, sorry this happened to you and Gator. Second, I hope you and Gator a speedy recovery. Third, heck yeh you should take every necessary step forward until they are all exhausted!
> 
> OK, I hope I read your current post wrong. But did they actually leave this dog on it's premises? If they did, big mistake. Big mistake. This dog ran three blocks to attack you. This dog should be confiscated immediately. It could have easily been a young child instead of you. If this is the case, I would be living on the phone with the authorities trying to get this dog picked up.


 
Yes - Public Health left the dog with the owners (after speaking with the woman who said she would fax them the info they got from the rescue in montreal) and "observing" the dog, (brought out to the street on a chain), whilst secure in his car away from any threat...he deemed the dog healthy, not rabid and will return in 10 days.

Not 3 blocks, just one good size block (a square), about a 10 min walk around


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Liability of owner, 2(1):
> The owner of a dog is liable for damages resulting from a bite or attack by the dog on another person or domestic animal
> Offences, 18(3):
> If a person is convicted of an offence under this Act, the court making the conviction may, in addition to any other penalty, order the person convicted to make compensation or restitution in relation to the offence
> 
> https://www.e-laws.gov.on.ca/html/statutes/english/elaws_statutes_90d16_e.htm
> 
> The owner will have to find that kind of money. Maybe they should have thought of that before their dog was allowed access to the front door?


 I would have to sue them


----------



## cltyus

I'm sorry to hear this. I hope you guys are ok! I'm glad your dog fought back, lots of times dogs are just severely beaten by pit bulls. I don't mind the pit bull as a breed, I've owned them, but they are not for everybody. Problem is everybody breeds them with no thought on nerves or anything, and everybody is able to buy them and things like this happen. They are known to be dog aggressive, so you have to take precautions when owning them.this is why they are being banned now! Irresponsible ownership! I'm sorry you're a victim to this and I hope it works out in your favor.


----------



## Blanketback

I know some lawyers will give 30 min. consultations for free - why not see what they have to say? And using a chain, rather than a proper leash with a secure handle? Seriously?! This is only going to get worse.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

carmspack said:


> sorry about that , got one part of the information wrong. It was not in the GTA , the incident happened in Ottawa area . Here is the newspaper coverage https://www.google.ca/?gws_rd=cr&ei...month+baby+mauled+by+pitbull&safe=off&tbm=nws
> 
> the dog has been euthanized.
> Barbara Kay: If you can only love a pit bull, you don?t really love dogs | National Post


Why would someone offer to rehab a dog that bites a child then go ahead and put a child in harms way. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> I know some lawyers will give 30 min. consultations for free - why not see what they have to say? And using a chain, rather than a proper leash with a secure handle? Seriously?! This is only going to get worse.


Problem here too is the dog does not have a secure yard, open door and hook it to a chain...where I live to the location of dog is barely 5 min walk...

I go out my door, cross rd. through a school parking lot, down a small street (3houses on either side), cross rd. library, house where dog lives.

The dog has to go. I don't have a secure yard, so we're not safe on my deck


----------



## HOBY

Sorry to hear about this. I hope you guys will be OK. I have also been there. My best boy Mac [RIP] was attacked on my property. His front legs ended up in stitches with full leg bandages. Pit bull died from his wounds. It's a long story and it was years ago before people were really taking notice of the worst type of dunderheads that were breeding for the cruelest insanity of the pit fights. Too bad the breed suffers from this. I hope you get what you want. Don't let the pit bull owner rest.


----------



## jafo220

GatorBytes said:


> Yes - Public Health left the dog with the owners (after speaking with the woman who said she would fax them the info they got from the rescue in montreal) and "observing" the dog, (brought out to the street on a chain), whilst secure in his car away from any threat...he deemed the dog healthy, not rabid and will return in 10 days.
> 
> Not 3 blocks, just one good size block (a square), about a 10 min walk around



I would seriously get a lawyer involved. I tell you why. This dog will get loose and do it again, but next time, it may be a kid and that's not going to end well. You have the chance to do something about it right now. I would get a lawyer and get him or her involved with the authorities and get that dog picked up and properly quarantined until your suit gets settled.


----------



## Blanketback

Absolutely! There's no way I'd want that kind of attacking dog loose in my neighborhood either. If people want to manage these dogs, then go ahead. If people want to own these dogs with zero responsibility involved on their part...bleep that!!!


----------



## scarfish

__
Image uploading. Refresh page to view










these are just human deaths and harm by dogs. i can't find any statistics on dog on dog deaths and harm by breed. i'm sure it's a **** of a lot more.


----------



## GatorBytes

I appreciate every ones comments, however, I don't want to live in fear of retaliation...I was told the Health Inspector would bring SPCA with him and was hoping they would deem the dog banned, held in custody at owners expense, with the requirements to prove the dog is not a Pit Bull. Easy, as the reason PH got involved was bite report from hospital.

He didn't bother bringing SPCA. Now the onus lies on me. That now makes me the bad guy.

I don't want to live in fear, either way, dog or human.

I have a Witness #
she was horrified and in tears as she watched what happened, she drove and tracked me down as we walked home after incident. She offered me an alcohol wipe to clean my hand. 

She suggested rescue remedy for me and g (so cute and ironic re: natural remedies) 

Maybe she could report


----------



## scarfish

*removed*

you asked why he double hockeystick was a filtered word,,because "it is"..so don't use it.


----------



## Blanketback

You don't have to prove the dog is a pit bull. DOLA applies to all of us, to all dogs in ON. Our dogs aren't even allowed to "menace" whatever that means, lol! I understand not wanting retaliation, but even if the witness reports this, it will come back on you - as the victim.


----------



## scarfish

would it be out of the line to suggest tossing some peanut butter coated blocks of rat poison into said dogs front yard late at night?


----------



## llombardo

scarfish said:


> would it be out of the line to suggest tossing some peanut butter coated blocks of rat poison into said dogs front yard late at night?


 
Yes. The dog is a dog and does what a dog does unless a human teaches it,manages it, or prevents it. These owners probably shouldn't own a dog period, completely their fault.


----------



## blackshep

I don't believe in blaming the breed (GSD's tend to get a bad rap too), but Staffies tend to have dog aggression issues. Unfortunately they seem to a favourite with some of the more undesirable people in society who have no interest in making their dogs good ambassador's of the breed, which isn't helping their image.

This is good info on how to break up a dog fight Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt!

I hope you and your dog are on the mend soon, I can only imagine how terrifying that would have been.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

I am so sorry to hear this. Over on the sheltie board the incident with the child has been debated this week too quite hotly.

I have had run ins with pits myself, living in Central CA gangland. We have a neighbor 1/3 mile away with two let to roam. They menance our neighbor's horse, almost killed his little dog, and have menanced a neighbor's goats killing one newborn kid. Another neighbor new to the area befriended the bitch but the dog is more aggressive. BIG girl came up to me and immediately started putting her mouth all over me. I gave the neighbors a good talking to about welcoming those dogs near MY llamas/goats/dogs (also with a gated deck but how safe is that for us?) and how pits like that can turn on your with little provocation. When they saw the dogs dig up and eat a dead opposum and the guy found a tick on him that same day, they quit associating with the dogs. Sheesh. 

I am very glad your dog is OK and pray your hand heals without complications locally or systemically. That dog needs to be gone from the neighborhood. So do the pot-smokng owners. People need to be held accountable for this kind of thing! I also understand the retaliation thing so realize you are in a real bind on this.


----------



## scarfish

llombardo said:


> Yes. The dog is a dog and does what a dog does unless a human teaches it,manages it, or prevents it. These owners probably shouldn't own a dog period, completely their fault.


...but maybe taking the dog out now will prevent another even worse scenario in the future from unfolding.


----------



## Blanketback

Yeah, and then the losers will go get another dog just like the last one. It's the owner's fault that this happened. Maybe lace a pizza instead? JK!!!  You can't murder your neighbor!!! Very bad joke!!!


----------



## jang

Take pics of your hand and of G's injuries...Sorry for what happened to you, but if you don't take action...who will? Best to ya, girlfriend...Please keep in touch...jan


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> Yeah, and then the losers will go get another dog just like the last one. It's the owner's fault that this happened. *Maybe lace a pizza instead?* JK!!!  You can't murder your neighbor!!! Very bad joke!!!


 Or some pot...LOL


----------



## angierose

With the amount of stuff that squirrels carry and drop into our yard (mostly neighbor's food trash), poison is a terrible idea. You have no idea where that would end up and what animal would end up eating it. Not to mention, I couldn't imagine that deliberately poisoning another person's property could possibly be legal, and would do nothing for Gator's fear of retaliation.


----------



## wolfstraum

small claims - no lawyer needed
legal aid
lawyer who works on contingency - if they are students, they would have money for school that can be attached...too bad for them, they are irresponsible and need to live in the real world with consequences.....I carry $1 mil rider for dogs...and have never had mine scratch a person!

Lee


----------



## scarfish

i don't believe in banning a whole breed. there has to be a way to prove you can train a dog. 

i say you have to be the owner of a CGC dog before legally allowed to own a pitbull.


----------



## Blanketback

We have a dogo in our neighborhood - a true, purebred dogo. Local rumor has it that the owner is a pot dealer, and the dog protects his stash. LOL!


----------



## GatorBytes

jang said:


> Take pics of your hand and of G's injuries...Sorry for what happened to you, but if you don't take action...who will? Best to ya, girlfriend...Please keep in touch...jan


 
Took pic's of bleeding hand, then mod swelling, then next day when I deemed I had better go to hospital. I have needle in my hand too for IV, was in my right, but I insisted they remove so I could use that hand at least...they stuck it in my left.

Gotta go there in a couple hrs. for another round.
Tues. 5.5hrs
Wed. 3.5hrs...I told the doc that I cannot come and sit here for 3++ hrs. for next3-4 days, to take it out and I would just do oral...he said he would chart that I was to come in (today) and get immediate treatment and I could go right away, but I would have to be seen by doc. on Fri. I agreed.

The IV abx. only takes 20-30mins.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> We have a dogo in our neighborhood - a true, purebred dogo. Local rumor has it that the owner is a pot dealer, and the dog protects his stash. LOL!


 I looked the dogo breed up online and this dog (the attacking) is definitely a pit bull.

Dogo much taller all white with the exception of maybe a black spot on head.

The attacking dog - Male, stocky, wider short muzzle, 60/40 white/black or dark brindle - not sure


----------



## Gretchen

Wow, I'm am so sorry you and your dog had such an awful experience. I'm praying you'll have a full recovery of your hand with no permanent damage.


----------



## GatorBytes

angierose said:


> With the amount of stuff that squirrels carry and drop into our yard (mostly neighbor's food trash), poison is a terrible idea. You have no idea where that would end up and what animal would end up eating it. Not to mention, I couldn't imagine that deliberately poisoning another person's property could possibly be legal, and would do nothing for Gator's fear of retaliation.


 Not to worry, Not going to poison any animal. However, I am going to carry my pocket knife again.


----------



## Blanketback

That's the problem here: all dogs that fit the catch-all "pit bull" label, are by definition a pit bull. There isn't an actual _breed_ of this dog. Anything brindle, stocky, blocky, etc. will be called a pit bull no matter what. We don't have too many true APBTs up here, not that I've ever seen, not like in other areas.


----------



## GatorBytes

Gretchen said:


> Wow, I'm am so sorry you and your dog had such an awful experience. I'm praying you'll have a full recovery of your hand with no permanent damage.


 Thank you, that is the concern, that I won't have full use of my hand. So, I will be sitting in on the abx. infusions!

It is doing better though, the middle finger was kinda stuck up, the brace has bend the fingers cup, the middle is now able to come down. It's just a formed plastic about 10" long with 1/4" foam and tensor wrap. Really helped while I slept...that and the T3's


----------



## asja

Where I live, a dog that bites a human drawing blood is put down by animal control.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> That's the problem here: all dogs that fit the catch-all "pit bull" label, are by definition a pit bull. There isn't an actual _breed_ of this dog. Anything brindle, stocky, blocky, etc. will be called a pit bull no matter what. We don't have too many true APBTs up here, not that I've ever seen, not like in other areas.


 Unless a vet calls it a boxer!


----------



## Blanketback

"Lab crosses," that's what the owners say


----------



## shepherdmom

scarfish said:


> i don't believe in banning a whole breed. there has to be a way to prove you can train a dog.
> 
> i say you have to be the owner of a CGC dog before legally allowed to own a pitbull.


Oh baloney! I have a lab/border collie puppy that grew into a pit bull mix. Yes the shelter got it wrong. Having had shepherds for the last 30 years this is the easiest dog I've ever owned. Such a big baby and cuddle bug. Nothing like trying to train a shepherd. Just like with any dog, you need a responsible owner. You don't need to train CGC or any of that other expensive garbage.


----------



## DJEtzel

shepherdmom said:


> Oh baloney! I have a lab/border collie puppy that grew into a pit bull mix. Yes the shelter got it wrong. Having had shepherds for the last 30 years this is the easiest dog I've ever owned. Such a big baby and cuddle bug. Nothing like trying to train a shepherd. Just like with any dog, you need a responsible owner. You don't need to train CGC or any of that other expensive garbage.


I agree. 

A CGC isn't going to prevent a dog aggressive dog from slipping through an open door and attacking a dog, redirecting onto a human in the process.


----------



## Nigel

blackshep said:


> I don't believe in blaming the breed (GSD's tend to get a bad rap too), but Staffies tend to have dog aggression issues. Unfortunately they seem to a favourite with some of the more undesirable people in society who have no interest in making their dogs good ambassador's of the breed, which isn't helping their image.
> (


I agree, the pitties I know personally are great dogs and are owned by resposible people, but far too many end up being owned/bred by less than stellar thug types. We've had a rash of pitbull attacks here locally including one that went after a police K9, it was dispatched on the spot, but not before injuring the rear leg of the k9. 

Sorry this happened Gator, hope you both heal quickly. Just a thought on your deck, is it elevated? Can you gate the stairs to give yourself a layer of protection?


----------



## blackshep

Gator, what about carrying some doggy pepper spray if this guy is in your neighbourhood?


----------



## Chip18

DJEtzel said:


> I agree.
> 
> A CGC isn't going to prevent a dog aggressive dog from slipping through an open door and attacking a dog, redirecting onto a human in the process.


Pretty sure a dog 
aggressive dog isn't going to get a CGC!

To the OP so sorry this happened! Did I see the dogs owners don't even have a fenced yard?? How did they get this dog??


----------



## DJEtzel

Chip18 said:


> Pretty sure a dog
> aggressive dog isn't going to get a CGC!
> 
> To the OP so sorry this happened! Did I see the dogs owners don't even have a fenced yard?? How did they get this dog??


Are you kidding? I've seen plenty, and I've trained some to the same level, sans actual test. 

The CGC is totally attainable for dog aggressive dogs. There is no dog-interaction as part of the test. I've taught these classes, taken the tests, watched the tests and assisted with them for almost two years now. There have been quite a few "less-than-friendly" (toward other dogs) dogs to have passed with flying colors.

eta; there have been many, MANY more who are selective in who they get along with and could be in the same position, passing up the first two dogs they saw when they got out because they didn't have a problem with them, but selecting this dog to target instead.


----------



## GatorBytes

Nigel said:


> Sorry this happened Gator, hope you both heal quickly. Just a thought on your deck, is it elevated? Can you gate the stairs to give yourself a layer of protection?


 It is elevated, I have make shift fencing, using an old wire crate disassembled to block some of the openings of the deck...no spindles, rail is low. one section of crate is bungied to make a gate. not secure though, good sized deck. Don't have the money to build proper. have looked online for something I can make into a more secure deck. This was more a buffer to slow G down from going after a cat. He is never left alone on deck and is tethered to leash (12ft two leashes) that I drape over my lap when we are outside.


----------



## GatorBytes

Chip18 said:


> Pretty sure a dog
> aggressive dog isn't going to get a CGC!
> 
> To the OP so sorry this happened! Did I see the dogs owners don't even have a fenced yard?? *How did they get this dog??*


 From a less then stellar rescue in another province


----------



## misslesleedavis1

What province are u in gator? 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Blanketback said:


> "Lab crosses," that's what the owners say


Lol this guy is a lab cross.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback

You can have this dog given a 'dangerous dog' designation, and that will have added restrictions put on it. This wouldn't be as harsh as a lawsuit, if you're worried about the repercussions, but nobody - even _this_ owner - can expect that their dog is allowed to roam around attacking, and get away with it. That's ridiculous.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

scarfish said:


> I HATE PITBULLS! i'm sorry to any pitbull owners out there. i just can't stand that breed.





Let's not target the wrong end of the leash, GSDs are hated by many people who don't understand them either, just some perspective for you on how your mentality comes across to the public. For every one terrier that bites there are millions that don't. For every one GSD that bites there are millions that don't.


----------



## Bob_McBob

I agree with the general sentiment, but that misquotation seems pretty inappropriate.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

eta This is a friend of mine's very accomplished APBT who is a therapy dog. Pray tell what are you and your also stereotyped dog doing for the image of its breed? I'm not even going to begin to list all his titles because you wouldn't be able to keep up anyway.









United we stand divided we fall.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Bob_McBob said:


> I agree with the general sentiment, but that misquotation seems pretty inappropriate.


It was but so is loudly proclaiming your hatred for a dog breed(well...pit bull isn't even a breed) as we are all dog lovers on a dog forum, but I felt it was creative in helping to drive the point of ignorance and perception home. This is not a dear diary website, we are all humans with emotions and some of us are very fond of the breed in question and/or are loved by them. People need to stop, think, and consider their audience before they try and connect brain to tongue...or keyboard rather.


----------



## MsAnneThrope

GatorBytes said:


> Or some pot...LOL


"That Mary Jane was to die for!"


----------



## robk

scarfish said:


> these are just human deaths and harm by dogs. i can't find any statistics on dog on dog deaths and harm by breed. i'm sure it's a **** of a lot more.


I am sorry but your graphs are not really showing the right data. I train with people with some very nicely bred and nicely behaved pit bulls. I don't believe it is the dog so much as the thugs and generally irresponsible people who tend to own them that is the real problem.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Here is the deal, if the dog is a Pitt he has potential genetics that make him aggressive towards other dogs. When they get into that zone of go go go an accidental bite can easily happen.

If you have done any protection work with your dog you can see this happen with GSDs and Mals especially when under heavy agitation. The handler tries to restrain or touch the dog while he is fired up and...BANG. Thats drive for you stuff happens.

As to the picture it looks like an AB mix not dogo or pitt but who knows.

Pitts are a breed that has been screwed up just as much as GSDs its just that certain notorious elements have chosen them as their dog of choice not to mention stupid laws making a bad situation even worse.

Then you have the STUPID rescue people that are in complete denial about what these dogs are or are bred for. They are often not realistic in their evaluations and their training approaches are even more misguided.

Plenty of Pitts have drive and tenacity, add in handler hardness and great physical strength and Sally "cookie trainer, behaviorist the animal rescuer" can find herself in trouble pretty quick.

Now Add some genetic nerve issues to the mix and your off to the races.

A dog that attacks a child does not need rehab it needs a needle. Idiots that even make the attempt place themselves and everyone else in danger.

There are plenty of child biters in all breeds, GSDs too. I have seen it, these dogs needs to be managed and or PTS preferably option # 2.

As to a pitt attacking another dog or animal and even killing one? Its genetically hardwired in some bloodlines. Owners need to be realistic about what they have and act accordingly. 
I dont see it as a major temperment flaw in what the dog is.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Imagine if KNPV dutchies and mals became the new pet of America. I dare say those graphs would change pretty quick.

I blame idiot trainers and "behaviorists" just as much as the lower elements that keep these dogs. The same idiocy they spread about pitts and other working breeds would be the demise of the Mal/Dutchie if it were as common as Pitts are.


I can just imagine some idiot crooning over a nervy Mal on TV, "he doenst really want to bite, mean people just beat him as a puppy and made him that way" the idiot local rescuer and reporter nodding along sycophantically. Then the reporter stands up and takes a thigh bite...LOL.


----------



## llombardo

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> A dog that attacks a child does not need rehab it needs a needle. Idiots that even make the attempt place themselves and everyone else in danger.
> 
> There are plenty of child biters in all breeds, GSDs too. I have seen it, these dogs needs to be managed and or PTS preferably option # 2.


So a child is torturing a dog and aggravating it to no end, jumping on it, taking its bone, teasing it and the dog attacks, the dog needs to be put to sleep? ABSOLUTELY disagree. I'm willing to bet that about 75-80% of dog bites are some kind of human error, whether its training, ignorance, or both.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

And that attitude in which excuses are made for the dog lead to more children getting bitten. I am sure the rescue made some story up about how the poor doggy was beaten by a three year old that took his bone..LOL.

Thank you for proving my point.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

llombardo said:


> So a child is torturing a dog and aggravating it to no end, jumping on it, taking its bone, teasing it and the dog attacks, the dog needs to be put to sleep? ABSOLUTELY disagree. I'm willing to bet that about 75-80% of dog bites are some kind of human error, whether its training, ignorance, or both.



Agree. I'd bite too!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

A big dif between a nip /bite or shake n maul.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## asja

llombardo said:


> So a child is torturing a dog and aggravating it to no end, jumping on it, taking its bone, teasing it and the dog attacks, the dog needs to be put to sleep? ABSOLUTELY disagree. I'm willing to bet that about 75-80% of dog bites are some kind of human error, whether its training, ignorance, or both.


I briefly had a rescue GSD that bit people without any warning, for absolutely no reason, no provocation. He was a fear biter. I don't know who or what caused him to do that, but he was not trustworthy at all, and put down. I am sorry that he lost his life because someone somewhere treated him so badly he responded by biting, but it was not my fault. 

There is no excuse for a child tormenting a dog, but many stories you hear, the child did very little to provoke the (unstable) dog.


----------



## daisyrunner

scarfish said:


> these are just human deaths and harm by dogs. i can't find any statistics on dog on dog deaths and harm by breed. i'm sure it's a **** of a lot more.


Wow. Just wow. Its amazing that lovers of the breed usually say that pit bull attacks are just covered more than other breeds. Hooey.
My husband used to have a pit that he found abandoned when she was a few months old. To the dogs defense, yes it was abandoned and most likely not socialized, but it was nasty. Went back to live with his ex wife.
Did Ceasar Millan (?) have some special on recently about how great these dogs are (in his opinion)? OP, so sorry and I wish you and your dog a speedy recovery. I support a lawsuit as well.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

U.S. Dog Bite Fatalities - Dog Bite Statistics - DogsBite.org

this is current, some of dogs that caused fatalities were mastiffs 1 rott and a shep mix.

Here is another
http://skagit-animal-ordinance.org/download/Dog attack stats with breed 2014 - Merrit Clifton.pdf


----------



## Chip18

MustLoveGSDs said:


> It was but so is loudly proclaiming your hatred for a dog breed(well...pit bull isn't even a breed) as we are all dog lovers on a dog forum, but I felt it was creative in helping to drive the point of ignorance and perception home. This is not a dear diary website, we are all humans with emotions and some of us are very fond of the breed in question and/or are loved by them. People need to stop, think, and consider their audience before they try and connect brain to tongue...or keyboard rather.


Yeah I was gonna let it go myself.

"Ban" ignorant irresponsible dog owners...problem solved! But hey if pics are being posted...my Gunther BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix great dog with people but in the wrong hands...he would have been very very dog aggressive!'s called "training" and "responsibility" two qualities" that seem to be in short supply these days!


----------



## asja

misslesleedavis1 said:


> U.S. Dog Bite Fatalities - Dog Bite Statistics - DogsBite.org
> 
> this is current, some of dogs that caused fatalities were mastiffs 1 rott and a shep mix.
> 
> Here is another
> http://skagit-animal-ordinance.org/download/Dog attack stats with breed 2014 - Merrit Clifton.pdf


Reading the stories of the people killed by dogs is so disturbing, especially the stories of babies and small kids killed by dogs. 
I have a small child, I can't imagine her being killed by dogs.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

Chip18 said:


> Yeah I was gonna let it go myself.
> 
> "Ban" ignorant irresponsible dog owners...problem solved! But hey if pics are being posted...my Gunther BullMastiff/APBT/Lab mix great dog with people but in the wrong hands...he would have been very very dog aggressive!'s called "training" and "responsibility" two qualities" that seem to be in short supply these days!


Preach!

Gunther immediately reminded me of the little Munster..


----------



## Chip18

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Preach!
> 
> Gunther immediately reminded me of the little Munster..


LOL! I had to look twice!


----------



## misslesleedavis1

asja said:


> Reading the stories of the people killed by dogs is so disturbing, especially the stories of babies and small kids killed by dogs.
> I have a small child, I can't imagine her being killed by dogs.


I believe that some dogs are just off the charts wrong, and its not always the owner.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

So very sorry this happened and that you guys were hurt. This is so similar to what happened to Max and I in 2003. I still remember it clearly. It cost Max his agility career.

All said and done in Kentucky where I was living at the time, tha law considered it a dog fight that I got in the middle of. No charges. Pit came out jumped Max, I beat it off, it bit me. Passing plumber beat it off of me. Still have scar on my knee. 

I would consider small claims for your lost time off work and compenastion for medical. 

Pursue dangerous dog designation. 

In mine and Max's case the asshat owner moved a month after the incident. He was also a registerd sex offender and I presume did not want trouble with the law over his dangerous dog.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I believe that some dogs are just off the charts wrong, and its not always the owner.


Some dogs, not entire breeds. Just as some people are just wired wrong, not entire races. Breed bans and extermination doesn't work as we've learned from Denver, the Netherlands, and the holocaust.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Some dogs, not entire breeds. Just as some people are just wired wrong, not entire races. Breed bans and extermination doesn't work as we've learned from Denver, the Netherlands, and the holocaust.



I am on the fence about the breed ban, i dont dislike the bully breeds but some of the bully breeds attract all the wrong people, people that use these dogs to project a tough image usually are up to no good. 

I dont like how some rescues will go out of there way because they think they have something to prove about bully breeds and they will spend a fortune of donation money to transport a pb from the states thru the province but they have neglected a dog in there own backyard. That really upsets me.


----------



## llombardo

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> And that attitude in which excuses are made for the dog lead to more children getting bitten. I am sure the rescue made some story up about how the poor doggy was beaten by a three year old that took his bone..LOL.
> 
> Thank you for proving my point.


 
Prove a point? Why? There is no point making an excuse for a dog, because they are just that. What is worse is a lousy excuse for a human that doesn't keep an eye on their kids or allows a child to play with a dogs bone while that dog is chained up...


----------



## Lilie

I hope you are feeling better soon and your hand heals quickly.


----------



## Longfisher

*Infuriated*



GatorBytes said:


> I appreciate every ones comments, however, I don't want to live in fear of retaliation...


I am utterly infuriated by this statement. It's not you who should fear retaliation. ITS THEM!!!!!!!!!!!11 

If it were me I'd have given it to them without mercy. One of their dogs bites me and I ain't going after the dog. No way.

*removed name calling*

LF


----------



## misslesleedavis1

I understand that, i live beside someone who is just bat crAP nuts and the last thing i wanna do is upset her.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

misslesleedavis1 said:


> I am on the fence about the breed ban, i dont dislike the bully breeds but some of the bully breeds attract all the wrong people, people that use these dogs to project a tough image usually are up to no good.
> 
> I dont like how some rescues will go out of there way because they think they have something to prove about bully breeds and they will spend a fortune of donation money to transport a pb from the states thru the province but they have neglected a dog in there own backyard. That really upsets me.


Ah, but so does the breed you love, as well as the breed I own. Would it be fair or just for strangers and law makers to lump yourself into a category of irresponsible owners and criminalize you simply for owning a German Shepherd Dog? How would you react? Would you fight for your right? 

This documentary is an eye opener and should honestly be shown in theaters nationwide:
Beyond the Myth - Trailer - YouTube


As far as you second paragraph, that is an entirely different discussion and personally I believe that people can do what they want with their money. Some are global thinkers and others are local, doesn't make one more right than the other.


----------



## Muskeg

I was in the same situation, although it wasn't a neighbor's pitbull so no fear of retaliation. Same deal, dog was checked for rabies, no repercussions. This pitbull was out to kill my dog, no question. I got bitten in the process of stopping my dog from being killed/mauled- my dog was old and sick and couldn't do much to defend himself.

IV antibiotics for two days in the hospital. Re-infection and another round of antibiotics two weeks later. Nothing happened to the owner. I was in grad school at the time and just didn't make the effort. The guy didn't have much money. But it would have been nice to pay my high deductible health plan $600 out of pocket. Small claims court just wasn't worth it. Suing is not nearly as easy as you may be led to believe.

I'm worried about your hand. Bones may not be broken but you could have nerve or tendon damage. Take care of yourself! Make sure that infection doesn't take over. Carry something with longer reach than a knife- bear spray, a walking stick? Take care, stay safe. As far as suing, small claims, do whatever you feel is right. Can you file a police report? At least then there is a record.


----------



## robk

Longfisher said:


> I am utterly infuriated by this statement. It's not you who should fear retaliation. ITS THEM!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> If it were me I'd have given it to them without mercy. One of their dogs bites me and I ain't going after the dog. No way.
> 
> *** deleted comment removed by ADMIN***


This is not helpful. Not eveyone is able to handle conflict and confrontation in the same way.


----------



## Longfisher

*Automatic*

I see a parallel between the movement to ban automatic weapons. carry knives longer than 3.5 inches, brass knuckles, nunchucks, throwing knives, squirt bottles of phosphoric or hydrochloric acid, etc., etc., etc, and the efforts to ban pit bulls.

In the wrong hands, they're just too darned dangerous.

LF


----------



## GatorBytes

Longfisher said:


> I am utterly infuriated by this statement. It's not you who should fear retaliation. ITS THEM!!!!!!!!!!!11
> 
> If it were me I'd have given it to them without mercy. One of their dogs bites me and I ain't going after the dog. No way.
> 
> ** deleted comment removed by ADMIN**
> LF


 Huh?

Anyhow. Back to our regularly scheduled programing.

Day off tomorrow as my hand is not much better.

After I left the hospital I drove by the house to get the # so I can file report with SPCA. I then went by a house on the second corner of that block. They have a golden that is tethered out front a lot, but while owner works on front yard. Whe exchange hello's when I walk by, G gets antsy when the golden jumps all over barking at him, but G then usually goes back to sniffing along...So I see the guy and stop my truck and ask what he knows of this dog. He says it snarls and barks and lunges at his as they walk by. I asked if had seen it at large - this based on the story told to me by the Pit owner ...He looks at me questioningly, I tell him that the guy said it has ran to his dog but never attacked it....He was calm, but not happy, mentioned he has kids that play outside and that the Pit is always chained outside barking all the time.

I saw it outside as I drove by too.

He said he would ask his wife if she was aware of this...and he would be happy to oblige if I gave his name and address for SPCA...

Gotta get the ducks in a row


----------



## asja

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Some dogs, not entire breeds. Just as some people are just wired wrong, not entire races. Breed bans and extermination doesn't work as we've learned from Denver, the Netherlands, and the holocaust.


What did we learn from the Netherlands? 

Pit bulls and Am Staffs are also banned in the UK, along with several other breeds. No imports allowed, so theoretically they should die out.


----------



## JakodaCD OA

I've gotten notifies all over this thread so Im going to say THIS ONCE.

NO MORE SWEARING OR PSEUDO SWEARING

NO MORE ADVISING PEOPLE TO POISON SOMEONES DOG

NO MORE NAME CALLING..

GOT IT?

I'll shut this down if I see any 'junk' after this post


----------



## David Winners

longfisher said:


> what a wuss you are. You need to learn to walk on the tall side for a change.
> 
> Lf


***this stops right now***

there is no need for personal attacks and they are directly in violation of the board rules


----------



## BowWowMeow

I am very sorry that you and Gator got bitten. 

However, I strongly oppose breed bans. They will not stop with bully breeds. I have been bitten twice. Once was a mutt and the other was a german shepherd. My mother was also bitten by a german shepherd as was my ex (all different dogs). One of my gsds (now deceased) also bit someone. Gsds have been horribly overbred and many have serious temperament problems. They are the third most popular breed in the U.S. However, I would hate to see the breed banned.


----------



## GatorBytes

JakodaCD OA said:


> I've gotten notifies all over this thread so Im going to say THIS ONCE.
> 
> NO MORE SWEARING OR PSEUDO SWEARING
> 
> NO MORE ADVISING PEOPLE TO POISON SOMEONES DOG
> 
> NO MORE NAME CALLING..
> 
> GOT IT?
> 
> I'll shut this down if I see any 'junk' after this post


 
Don't shut down my thread please
There is barely a blip on this compared to other threads
I know a bit has been edited, maybe more that I am not aware of, however...

As Diane said, play nice


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Right but its not there money it's good hearted people who have donated money to them under the impression that the money is going to help abused and neglected dogs located in the same province. 

As I said before I dont dislike bully breeds, I dont dislike any breed. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## JakodaCD OA

as long as people play nice, I won't shut it down..


----------



## GatorBytes

Some pic's

1/2 hr. after bite (when we got home) - monday








Next day - prompted me to go to hospital, that and the pain - tuesday








Today...not much better but can move my middle finger now - thursday


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

asja said:


> What did we learn from the Netherlands?
> 
> Pit bulls and Am Staffs are also banned in the UK, along with several other breeds. No imports allowed, so theoretically they should die out.


Failure to Improve Safety | Stop BSL


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Omg its so swollen I hope you are taking care of it.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

GatorBytes said:


> Some pic's
> 
> 1/2 hr. after bite (when we got home) - monday
> View attachment 205362
> 
> 
> Next day - prompted me to go to hospital, that and the pain - tuesday
> View attachment 205370
> 
> 
> Today...not much better but can move my middle finger now - thursday
> View attachment 205378


 
I have to say this. My hand looked worse after my wife's Chihuahua bit me several times. (This was when we first went to pick her up) Fear aggressive little idiot that she was..lol. After the swelling goes down its all good. 
I doubt he bit with much if any intent.


----------



## GatorBytes

MustLoveGSDs said:


> Failure to Improve Safety | Stop BSL


 O.K. Please. This thread is not a soap box to get your point across about the good the bad and the ugly.

This is a problem *I* am having with regards to the lackadaisical health inspector, a rabies certificate, an illegal pit bull under the guise of a dogo (which still may be a banned breed), negligent owners and the expense this is has now cost me.

Also to add insult to injury while all this is happening, I am behind on my bills due to expense of going to see my mother who is never getting out of the hospital, could die any day and I couldn't go see her this week.

So please, this is my thread to help me deal with and talk out my issues


----------



## jafo220

daisyrunner said:


> Wow. Just wow. Its amazing that lovers of the breed usually say that pit bull attacks are just covered more than other breeds. Hooey.
> My husband used to have a pit that he found abandoned when she was a few months old. To the dogs defense, yes it was abandoned and most likely not socialized, but it was nasty. Went back to live with his ex wife.
> Did Ceasar Millan (?) have some special on recently about how great these dogs are (in his opinion)? OP, so sorry and I wish you and your dog a speedy recovery. I support a lawsuit as well.


You also have to factor in the number of pits sold and rescued into those graphs. The more that's been sold the higher those numbers become.


I've seen pits that are as cool and well mannered as any GSD can be. Matter of fact my parents neighbors had both a female pit and male GSD. They were kenneled together in the same kennel day in and day out. Neither dog was harmed by the other. The pit was actually more friendly to other people and dogs than the GSD. I do have to say, pits don't get their do when it comes to intelligence. I watched this dog in his kennel problem solve his way out of the kennel. She had one of those "igloo" shaped houses and he would push the house to the corner of the kennel and then jump up and then climb the rest of the way over the top. My jaw was on the floor. She came over to my parents yard a few times. Great little dog really. I also have a good friend who's daughter is involved with a Pit rescue. She has one herself. So far no issues. Can't say there won't ever be though. No different than any other rescue.

I personally don't have anything against Pits. They are just like any other popular breed. You have bad breeding in any popular breed. So with any breed, you can get a bad dog from a quick buck breeder that's unbalanced and could attack and do what this dog did to Gator. Case in point, the topic just the other day on this site about a GSD rescue that's already bit four times.

To me, Pits are not much more dangerous than our GSD's. I would be curious to see some estimated numbers on the number of GSD's vs. the number of Pits in the U.S. I'm sure those numbers are skewed abit as a lot of both breeds are not registered or known of.

I am not however making any excuses for the Pit in this topic. That, is a dangerous dog and needs to be put down as soon as possible. But that's up to the OP to pursue. I understand them not wanting to make waves, but you have to decide on where to draw the proverbial "line in the sand". If I had a dog like this in my area, an unmanaged dog known to attack, they would never hear the end of me until the dog was put down. But, it's not my situation. It's easy to sit here behind a computer and talk all this talk and then actually having to act on it. But if it were me, I would. The OP is clearly intimidated and if they lived near me, I would have no problem letting those lowlifes know I'm backing up the 
OP here. And OP, I would back you up.


----------



## jafo220

GatorBytes said:


> O.K. Please. This thread is not a soap box to get your point across about the good the bad and the ugly.
> 
> This is a problem *I* am having with regards to the lackadaisical health inspector, a rabies certificate, an illegal pit bull under the guise of a dogo (which still may be a banned breed), negligent owners and the expense this is has now cost me.
> 
> Also to add insult to injury while all this is happening, I am behind on my bills due to expense of going to see my mother who is never getting out of the hospital, could die any day and I couldn't go see her this week.
> 
> So please, this is my thread to help me deal with and talk out my issues


I'm sorry you're having all these things to deal with. My sympathies. I sincerely hope this all works out for you. If I were in a position to help, I genuinely would.


----------



## MustLoveGSDs

GatorBytes said:


> O.K. Please. This thread is not a soap box to get your point across about the good the bad and the ugly.
> 
> This is a problem *I* am having with regards to the lackadaisical health inspector, a rabies certificate, an illegal pit bull under the guise of a dogo (which still may be a banned breed), negligent owners and the expense this is has now cost me.
> 
> Also to add insult to injury while all this is happening, I am behind on my bills due to expense of going to see my mother who is never getting out of the hospital, could die any day and I couldn't go see her this week.
> 
> So please, this is my thread to help me deal with and talk out my issues


It is your problem that you made public on a public, worldwide discussion forum. Naturally a topic about a dog bite will bring up discussion about said breed or type of dog. There are no soap boxes, I was responding accordingly to a question. Believe me, my passionate soapbox is not this filtered, civil, or tame  
I am not sure why you made more of your problems public, but I'm sure every person participating in this thread has gone or is going through some kind of trouble or hardship, we all do at some point, we are human and unfair PSEUDO SWEARING happens to the best of us.


----------



## GatorBytes

jafo220 said:


> I am not however making any excuses for the Pit in this topic. That, is a dangerous dog and needs to be put down as soon as possible. But that's up to the OP to pursue. I understand them not wanting to make waves, but you have to decide on where to draw the proverbial "line in the sand". If I had a dog like this in my area, an unmanaged dog known to attack, they would never hear the end of me until the dog was put down. But, it's not my situation. It's easy to sit here behind a computer and talk all this talk and then actually having to act on it. But if it were me, I would. *The OP is clearly intimidated and if they lived near me, I would have no problem letting those lowlifes know I'm backing up the
> OP here. And OP, I would back you up*.


 Thank you



jafo220 said:


> I'm sorry you're having all these things to deal with. My sympathies. I sincerely hope this all works out for you. If I were in a position to help, I genuinely would.


 Thank you again

To All ~ The guy who drove up to help secure the Pit, the friend who visited - dog escaped (rewinding to beginning of story..K?)

At least 6'4', 240+lbs. looked like wearing a tattoo sweater - up to neck, down the arms....missing a couple teeth.

other guy - owner, smaller, looked like a hillbilly.

Small town. I found out where the dog lived on Tuesday night on my dogs night walk b/c some random man wanted to meet G as he used to have GSD who looked like him...he asked about my hand....long and short - found out the address


----------



## JakodaCD OA

your hand looks really really bad and painful, you better make sure you keep up with a doctor/er recheck..


----------



## GatorBytes

JakodaCD OA said:


> I've gotten notifies all over this thread so Im going to say THIS ONCE.
> 
> NO MORE SWEARING OR PSEUDO SWEARING
> 
> NO MORE ADVISING PEOPLE TO POISON SOMEONES DOG
> 
> NO MORE NAME CALLING..
> 
> GOT IT?
> 
> I'll shut this down if I see any 'junk' after this post





MustLoveGSDs said:


> It is your problem that you made public on a public, worldwide discussion forum. Naturally a topic about a dog bite will bring up discussion about said breed or type of dog. There are no soap boxes, I was responding accordingly to a question. Believe me, my passionate soapbox is not this filtered, civil, or tame
> I am not sure why you made more of your problems public, but I'm sure every person participating in this thread has gone or is going through some kind of trouble or hardship, we all do at some point, we are human and unfair PSEUDO SWEARING happens to the best of us.


 
I said please...now read what Diane posted.

Please don't get my thread locked...K?


----------



## GatorBytes

JakodaCD OA said:


> your hand looks really really bad and painful, you better make sure you keep up with a doctor/er recheck..


 Yes boss !

Pain is not as bad...was taking 2x T3's every 6 hrs., didn't take anything from 7:30 last night until about 3pm today and only took one and that was after I unwrapped it to shower.

At hospital, nurse said that after today I should start seeing improvement. I'm hopeful i'll be working Saturday, if not maybe sunday...idk.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

:thumbsdown::thumbsdown::thumbsdown:




MustLoveGSDs said:


> It is your problem that you made public on a public, worldwide discussion forum. Naturally a topic about a dog bite will bring up discussion about said breed or type of dog. There are no soap boxes, I was responding accordingly to a question. Believe me, my passionate soapbox is not this filtered, civil, or tame
> I am not sure why you made more of your problems public, but I'm sure every person participating in this thread has gone or is going through some kind of trouble or hardship, we all do at some point, we are human and unfair PSEUDO SWEARING happens to the best of us.


----------



## Sarah~

jafo220 said:


> You also have to factor in the number of pits sold and rescued into those graphs. The more that's been sold the higher those numbers become.
> 
> 
> I've seen pits that are as cool and well mannered as any GSD can be. Matter of fact my parents neighbors had both a female pit and male GSD. They were kenneled together in the same kennel day in and day out. Neither dog was harmed by the other. The pit was actually more friendly to other people and dogs than the GSD. I do have to say, pits don't get their do when it comes to intelligence. I watched this dog in his kennel problem solve his way out of the kennel. She had one of those "igloo" shaped houses and he would push the house to the corner of the kennel and then jump up and then climb the rest of the way over the top. My jaw was on the floor. She came over to my parents yard a few times. Great little dog really. I also have a good friend who's daughter is involved with a Pit rescue. She has one herself. So far no issues. Can't say there won't ever be though. No different than any other rescue.
> 
> I personally don't have anything against Pits. They are just like any other popular breed. You have bad breeding in any popular breed. So with any breed, you can get a bad dog from a quick buck breeder that's unbalanced and could attack and do what this dog did to Gator. Case in point, the topic just the other day on this site about a GSD rescue that's already bit four times.
> 
> To me, Pits are not much more dangerous than our GSD's. I would be curious to see some estimated numbers on the number of GSD's vs. the number of Pits in the U.S. I'm sure those numbers are skewed abit as a lot of both breeds are not registered or known of.
> 
> I am not however making any excuses for the Pit in this topic. That, is a dangerous dog and needs to be put down as soon as possible. But that's up to the OP to pursue. I understand them not wanting to make waves, but you have to decide on where to draw the proverbial "line in the sand". If I had a dog like this in my area, an unmanaged dog known to attack, they would never hear the end of me until the dog was put down. But, it's not my situation. It's easy to sit here behind a computer and talk all this talk and then actually having to act on it. But if it were me, I would. The OP is clearly intimidated and if they lived near me, I would have no problem letting those lowlifes know I'm backing up the
> OP here. And OP, I would back you up.


What a great post  So glad to see this after some of the first posts I saw that really upset me. I agree with everything said here. My female pit is also more friendly overall to people and dogs than my male GSD. There is no pit bull ban here but there are restrictions and I have my pit registered as a lab cross. My landlord also calls her a lab cross for his insurance. 

Your hand looks like it really hurts, I hope you feel better soon and can go back to work!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

GatorBytes...

I was going to urge you to follow through with a lawsuit too and then read of the other more serious issues you face so......I can't blame you for wanting to keep a low profile. You don't need anything more on your plate. It's a tough spot to be in and one of those darned if you do darned if you don't situations.

I hope both you and G heal quickly and keep on, keeping on.


----------



## GatorBytes

Gwenhwyfair said:


> GatorBytes...
> 
> I was going to urge you to follow through with a lawsuit too and then read of the other more serious issues you face so......I can't blame you for wanting to keep a low profile. You don't need anything more on your plate. It's a tough spot to be in and one of those darned if you do darned if you don't situations.
> 
> I hope both you and G heal quickly and keep on, keeping on.


 Thank you!

And thank you all for the encouragement.

I know what realistically needs to be done. I also know that there are a lot of kookamunga's out there...you just never know who/what you are dealing with....They could be crack heads, roll w/bikers, loose canon if the threat of their beloved dog is facing euth...
I am alone with my dog here. I have to factor our safety.

But this dog has to go.

Any thoughts on me going to them and perhaps suggesting they send back to rescue they got him?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

It wouldn't hurt to try and suggest it to them, as long as you feel safe doing so. Trust your internal radar you know? 

One thing I've learned is bullies only respect bullies tougher then they, crazy people only fear someone crazier then they. So if they seem like either of those and you aren't prepared to be tougher or crazier best to leave them be.

Maybe it was mentioned already and I missed it...What about contacting the rescue to let them know too? 



GatorBytes said:


> Thank you!
> 
> And thank you all for the encouragement.
> 
> I know what realistically needs to be done. I also know that there are a lot of kookamunga's out there...you just never know who/what you are dealing with....They could be crack heads, roll w/bikers, loose canon if the threat of their beloved dog is facing euth...
> I am alone with my dog here. I have to factor our safety.
> 
> But this dog has to go.
> 
> Any thoughts on me going to them and perhaps suggesting they send back to rescue they got him?


----------



## Stevenzachsmom

I am so sorry this happened to you. Personally, I would stay away from these people. I wish you could get the proper authorities to do their jobs. Can you call to see if rabies paperwork was received? I completely understand your fear for your own safety, in not knowing the type of people you are dealing with. This dog is a danger. Imagine if he attacked a small dog, or a child. Your injury is bad enough. I hope you can find a way to help prevent a more serious attack from happening to someone else. Praying for your speedy and full recovery!


----------



## GatorBytes

Gwenhwyfair said:


> It wouldn't hurt to try and suggest it to them, as long as you feel safe doing so. Trust your internal radar you know?
> 
> One thing I've learned is bullies only respect bullies tougher then they, crazy people only fear someone crazier then they. So if they seem like either of those and you aren't prepared to be tougher or crazier best to leave them be.
> 
> Maybe it was mentioned already and I missed it...*What about contacting the rescue to let them know too?*



Don't think it was mentioned, have thought about this and plan to see if I can get this info from the Health inspector once it is faxed to him...If it is.

Thank you Stevenzachsmom for understanding


----------



## CelticGlory

GatorBytes, how is G doing? I hope this doesn't make him scared of dogs in the future. Have you iced your hand to get the swelling down? 

Sending you a PM!


----------



## GatorBytes

CelticGlory said:


> GatorBytes, how is G doing? I hope this doesn't make him scared of dogs in the future. Have you iced your hand to get the swelling down?
> 
> Sending you a PM!


G is doing very well...keeps wanting to go in the direction of the dog (straight thru school yard vs. left tour or right)....I think he wants to finish him off...LOL

80-85 lb., 9.5 yr old GSD w/bad knee vs. 80lb. 3-5 yr. old Pit Bull...G gave 'er!

I have a picture frame that says "Don't mess with my dog"...uhm, yep


----------



## jafo220

GatorB, I think I would work through the authorities for now. Don't take offense to what I'm about to say, but being your intimidated by these jerkoffs, they can sense it. I would not confront them anymore. 

Just get yourself, and Gator back to 100% and get your personal effects back in order so to speak. It will make things more clear on what you need to do. You sound like a great person, so just take care of yourself and Gator.

Oh by the way, 9.5 yr old GSD is still fully capable. But lets not find out, ok?


----------



## JoeyG

Sorry this happened to you and that you ended up in that situation with those people. I wish you both well and hope you heal soon!


----------



## selzer

I am sorry you and Gator were attacked by some yayhoo's dog. I hope you are both on the road to recovery. Dog fights are awful, and it is so easy to be injured protecting your dog and trying to stop it. 

It is infuriating when some people just act like they really have nothing to lose, so they just don't seem to care about keeping their dog safe.


----------



## SunCzarina

I'm so sorry, this is horrible. 

I haven't read all the responses so my appologies if it's been covered. The dog bit YOU. You have hospital records, no? why is the dog not in the city shelter? I'd be raising the roof off city hall to have that dog removed from your neighborhood. 

I had to do that with one that was growling at my children and tearing apart my fenceweave- dog was gone after a few carefully worded calls to the mayors office. It looks like a pitbull, alls you have to find is the right secretary who's had a run in with one and it doesn't matter if the vet or animal control says oh it's a boxer, it's a dogo, it's gone-o


----------



## Muskeg

Focus on keeping you and Gator safe. Make friends in the neighborhood, let them know what happened, people will watch out for each other and for you. Make sure people know that your GSD is always on leash and in control. 

For the hand, please watch that carefully. Infections can be slow to present. Dog's mouths are dirty and punctures get that bacteria deep into the tissue, sometimes in places with not much circulation, like a nerve bundle, where the infection can start taking over. 

Not to scare you, just encourage you to be very aware of any increase in pain, redness, swelling (I'm sure the doctors told you all this). I'm sorry you are dealing with this. All the best, and heal quickly!


----------



## Chip18

I too am glad the thread hasn't been shut down! Some can't tell the difference between a "breed" and a dog specific "dangerous dog!"

But you deserve accolades! Protect your dog, you can't do better than you did! So job well done!  I am always prepared to engage a "rogue" dog to protect my guys if need be, but I have never had the need! I might have sustained even more injuries then yourself in my efforts to protect my guy??

Fortunately it sounds like it wasn't a Dogo Argentino, same attitude bigger dog!!! 

Anyway rest assured you are one up on a lot of us... if that's any consolation! 

I never had this problem... but I have had a continuing ongoing battle with my ignorant neighbors and there annoying, ceaselessly,never ending line of barking dogs constantly obtained from who knows where??? 

After "years"of it I finally sent them to court...dogs still bark! Not as bad but I let it go, My point is ignorant is ignorant! Not much point in a person to person confrontation! 

City council or the major and "kids in danger" maybe a much better approach?


----------



## llombardo

I hope your feeling better. I never got to say that I was sorry this happened to you guys. I've been bit several times braking up dog fights when I was younger and I understand the pain your in, just make sure you take care of yourself .


----------



## Harry and Lola

Gator - really scary situation, it must have been really frightening for you, dog attacks are so quick. Hope you recover quickly and and also hope you sue the pants off these owners - is the only way for some people to learn.

A 92 year old woman in Sydney was recently mauled by a pittbull - almost took her face off Sydney woman stable after dog attack | News.com.au. 

I'm sure there are many pittbulls that are not 'nut jobs' but when they are unstable - they are a very scary dangerous dog. 

I have been bitten before by a GSD in a frenzy, was my fault as I accidentally got my thigh in front of his mouth as he was biting down and he bit into my thigh - it really really really hurt and all I could think of was how much pain dogs endure when they fight and actually puncture each other.

Hope you recover soon.


----------



## Momto2GSDs

Hey Gator Girl!
So sorry this happened to you and your boy!
Take care of that hand.....looks awful and painful!
Too cute that the girl who passed by offered you "Rescue Remedy"!
If you have Ledum (puncture wounds/bites) in your "Apawthecary" take it several times a day.
I'll be praying for you both!
Moms


----------



## GatorBytes

Ha!...I do have Ledum - it's 1M strength.
Thanks!


----------



## Momto2GSDs

GatorBytes said:


> Ha!...I do have Ledum - it's 1M strength.
> Thanks!


Perfect!
Since it is 1M, I'd take it twice today and then one time per day until you see results, then stop.
If Gator has any bite wounds or scratches, give it to him too (once every other day for 3 or 4 doses)!
Moms


----------



## huntergreen

don't stop the abx until your md says to. i would hate to see your new thread, "Why i have to have my hand removed".. hang in there.


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> don't stop the abx until your md says to. i would hate to see your new thread, "Why i have to have my hand removed".. hang in there.


 hello stranger!

Yes, doing what I am told. They let me off the hook yesterday w/o a doc consult after the IV abx. So I was in and out in about 1.5 hrs.

Today however, could be there 3,4,5 hrs.
Going earlier this time, around 2, maybe i'll be hooked up by 3 or 4pm.
Wed the IV ran out, I waited an additional 1.5 hrs to see the doc for 3 mins.
This is small town - 25,000..., there is 3-6 people between stages of triage and seen to the back rooms to wait on doc.

What the heck takes so long!!!

When I lived in a city of 3/4 of a million people I expected this time frame.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

I waited 2 hours to see a doc for about 8 mins too.

That's a doc I pay a good amount of $$ out of my pocket to have access to, try an emergency room around here and it's worse.

I hope your hand is better today!!

I know it's twenty/twenty hindsight but it looked like from the pics of your hand you probably would have been better off going to a Dr. right away.


----------



## GatorBytes

Gwenhwyfair said:


> I waited 2 hours to see a doc for about 8 mins too.
> 
> That's a doc I pay a good amount of $$ out of my pocket to have access to, try an emergency room around here and it's worse.
> 
> I hope your hand is better today!!
> 
> I know it's twenty/twenty hindsight but it looked like from the pics of your hand you probably would have been better off going to a Dr. right away.


 
Yeah probably, had to take care of Gator first though.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

True! ....and you know what, I probably would have done the same thing.  



GatorBytes said:


> Yeah probably, had to take care of Gator first though.


----------



## GatorBytes

Think my day off has encroached on his "me" time... LOL

He kept kicking me while I was sitting here on laptop, guess *I* was hogging the sofa


----------



## Gwenhwyfair

Ahhhh that is too flippin' cute.


----------



## Chip18

huntergreen said:


> don't stop the abx until your md says to. i would hate to see your new thread, "Why i have to have my hand removed".. hang in there.


Uh I'm sure it hurts like hades...well I know it hurts like hades!

But yeah the ABX are very important much as it hurts cat bites are worst! Just about a guaranteed infection! Thousands in medical bills and they pumped me full of enough ABX for a small village! 


Point being ABX and make sure your hand doesn't start to "smell" funny! No joke here! Take care please!!!


----------



## GatorBytes

So back from hospital. Swelling down ever so slightly, you can see my wrist bone now!
Doc says I don't have to come back for more abx. so the needle is out! Yay!!! was irritating my wrist.
4 more days of oral....said to go to my family doc for re-assess...my doc is almost an hr. away. Guess i'll have to co-ordinate that with a hospital visit to see mom.

And I was in and out in just over 2 hrs. despite 4 ambulances coming in within 20 mins of my arrival.


----------



## huntergreen

GatorBytes said:


> hello stranger!
> 
> Yes, doing what I am told. They let me off the hook yesterday w/o a doc consult after the IV abx. So I was in and out in about 1.5 hrs.
> 
> Today however, could be there 3,4,5 hrs.
> Going earlier this time, around 2, maybe i'll be hooked up by 3 or 4pm.
> Wed the IV ran out, I waited an additional 1.5 hrs to see the doc for 3 mins.
> This is small town - 25,000..., there is 3-6 people between stages of triage and seen to the back rooms to wait on doc.
> 
> What the heck takes so long!!!
> 
> When I lived in a city of 3/4 of a million people I expected this time frame.


don't be upset if your family doc orders more iv antibiotics. hope you know how to check blood low, push down on nails. of course move your fingers often and keep your ROM intact. keep checking for red lines going up your arm, that would be blood poisoning. best time for er antibiotics in my er is around 2.30 am. in and out. keep hanging in there. stay away from dogs that bite would also be a good idea!


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> don't be upset if your family doc orders more iv antibiotics. hope you know how to check blood low, push down on nails. of course move your fingers often and keep your ROM intact. keep checking for red lines going up your arm, that would be blood poisoning. best time for er antibiotics in my er is around 2.30 am. in and out. keep hanging in there. stay away from dogs that bite would also be a good idea!


 Thanks for the info!
My timeslot for abx was every 24 hrs from first iv. I had gone to emerg around noon. took until 4pm to see doc and 530 by time I was discharged

I wonder if there is a repellent to keep biting dogs away from me....hmm, may be on to something...reverse pheromone's..lol


----------



## GatorBytes

So. I sent an email to the Health inspector today around 3pm requesting a follow up to the status of the rabies cert. being faxed and also requested if they provided the name of the rescue along with or if it was on paperwork (if he was allowed to provide)...As well I asked for the file # on this case....and if he could provide by end of biz. day as it is weekend

Did NOT get a reply or phone call.

I just left a message with Pit bull owners asking if they provided the info yet. I also advised that I didn't work today, nor will I be tomorrow and seeing as I have expenses due NOW and my income is cash in hand (tips) and this weekend $ was allotted to these bills that I would need immediate compensation. I told them that my wage could wait till Thursday, and my hospital bill wait until it came in...as well out of pocket expenses for vet and my abx. due now. 

I requested a call back for tomorrow, today would be better.

We'll see.

They haven't even called to ask how me or my dog is or offer the nominal funds (50 for abx and brace) they said would have on the 1st.

Not holding my breath.

Thought it best that I make request or they could plead stupid


----------



## llombardo

I would send a certified letter to them with your requests for payment due to injuries and make sure you get a return receipt. I would also consider doing the same thing with the health inspector. That way you have proof of your requests if it goes to court. Proof of emails and phone calls will not be enough if you can't prove they read the emails or what the phone conversation was about.


----------



## RiverDan

Get a lawyer. There is no reason you need to be doing all the paperwork. You are in the right here, by far. The dog is banned. The owners irresponsible. 
A lot of lawyers will take the case free, and collect on the settlement. Hopefully they jackasses have some kind of insurance.

I hope you and Gator are doing ok.


----------



## llombardo

I wouldn't get a lawyer in this case at all. The OP is a very smart person and can take it to small claims court on her own and win. It's a clear cut case. All is needed us a trip to a law library, which they have in court buildings here( not sure about there). And if she runs into a lawyer there they might even give her all the advice she needs for free(this happened to me and I won the case). The only issue is that no matter if she wins or not do these people have the money to pay out? Another option is going after the insurance company on the home? Can you do that if the bite didn't happen on the property or does it have to happen on the property to be covered?


----------



## Angelina03

So sorry to hear this. It must have been really scary. I hope your hand heals well/quickly and Gator is ok. It is a very dangerous situation. Sorry you're going through this. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> I would send a certified letter to them with your requests for payment due to injuries and make sure you get a return receipt. I would also consider doing the same thing with the health inspector. That way you have proof of your requests if it goes to court. Proof of emails and phone calls will not be enough if you can't prove they read the emails or what the phone conversation was about.


True...Good idea



RiverDan said:


> Get a lawyer. There is no reason you need to be doing all the paperwork. You are in the right here, by far. The dog is banned. The owners irresponsible.
> A lot of lawyers will take the case free, and collect on the settlement. Hopefully they jackasses have some kind of insurance.
> 
> I hope you and Gator are doing ok.


No money for lawyer. No lawyer will do pro bono up front unless there is a huge pay-off. There is no pay off with these people

G and I are fairly well...dealing with a lot of anxiety. Very hard to go about daily responsibilities with one hand, like doing dishes, making food...cutting food, or holding sandwich.

Gator has been on cooked chicken and rice due to parasitic infection (yet another challenge), otherwise RAW fed...I couldn't manage cutting his food up first three days, thankfully my upstairs neighbour helped me and a friend came out on wed. and cut two days worth as well as did my dishes. 

Walking G is difficult too. everything is



llombardo said:


> I wouldn't get a lawyer in this case at all. The OP is a very smart person and can take it to small claims court on her own and win. It's a clear cut case. All is needed us a trip to a law library, which they have in court buildings here( not sure about there). And if she runs into a lawyer there they might even give her all the advice she needs for free(this happened to me and I won the case). The only issue is that no matter if she wins or not do these people have the money to pay out? Another option is going after the insurance company on the home? Can you do that if the bite didn't happen on the property or does it have to happen on the property to be covered?



I asked about insurance - they said no, we rent. I said, well you can still have home insurance, I do. 

These people do not have the money. They are common law, they live in a dump. Their furnishings look like a miss mash of stuff they collected on side of road on garbage day. The rental is run down, they guy looks run down and I somehow got impression he is either unemployed or on welfare. If he is on welfare and she works and they are common law and not "room-mates", then he would only get about $200 from welfare, for basic needs...maybe he's on unemployment insurance..."Thurs - 1st of month" (mention from her when she said she could help w/script $), as she looked at him and said "that when you get your money" ~ that's why got the impression of welfare

this is a loose loose situation for me.

But thank you


----------



## GatorBytes

Just spoke with my Landlord as she found out from her husband (agent for the landlord) about dog attack. She was trying to get a hold of me to see if we were ok but had wrong #...

Gotta love her...I usually have to hunt them down to pay rent on time. Usually when they come by to do some work at the his shop or property. I go out and say hold on I'll get your money!!! She often says oh, you don't have to do that right now, whenever you're ready, I know where you are...lol

So I told her I could give this months rent, but short $100...she says, don't worry about it right now, take care of what you have to, I know you're good for it.

Nice


----------



## misslesleedavis1

It helps when landlords are not jerks  glad you have a good one! 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback

That's great news, what a nice person! 
How's the swelling today?


----------



## huntergreen

GatorBytes said:


> Thanks for the info!
> My timeslot for abx was every 24 hrs from first iv. I had gone to emerg around noon. took until 4pm to see doc and 530 by time I was discharged
> 
> I wonder if there is a repellent to keep biting dogs away from me....hmm, may be on to something...reverse pheromone's..lol


here in the states it would be called "bear spray". large can of strong pepper spray. checked your circulation in your hands today?


----------



## llombardo

Well they rent, so how about the homeowner/landlord's insurance?


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> Well they rent, so how about the homeowner/landlord's insurance?


 
Hmmm. Will ask about that. Don't know if that applies here. Part of stipulation of my rental agreement was ins. Which I got


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> That's great news, what a nice person!
> How's the swelling today?





huntergreen said:


> here in the states it would be called "bear spray". large can of strong pepper spray. checked your circulation in your hands today?


Swelling down a bit more...seems to be leaving wrist area and gradually toward start of hand, yellow bruising is coming out. fingers still look like sausages. No knuckles yet

Yes Hunter, pressed on all my nails, turned white and colour came back instantly. used my hand a bit more today and w/o the surfboard, middle is still very sore and fat. I can wiggle all fingers up and down - almost curled to almost straight but cannot make an O with and hurts to extend fingers up with palm going down....but still swollen.

I went to do laundry - hand is sore from that so won't be working tomorrow either


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> Well they rent, so how about the homeowner/landlord's insurance?





GatorBytes said:


> Hmmm. Will ask about that. Don't know if that applies here. Part of stipulation of my rental agreement was ins. Which I got


 Ooops! Meant to say thank you!

And you too Hunter, Blanketback, Missleslie, Angelina...everyone!


----------



## selzer

They rent, which means they have a landlord who owns the home. Therefore, the landlord is allowing them to have an illegal dog in the dwelling. You should be able to contact their landlord and explain the situation, and explain what your total expenditures are, including the days of work you missed. Have it listed out. 

I think you should not be stuck with the expenses for this. And I think that the home-owner/landlord has some culpability because they are renting to jerks who have an illegal, smoke pot, etc.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Did you get the rabies cert? I am sure you are fairly confident that the dog is covered since it came from rescue, but has the health inspector actually contacted said rescue and made sure the dog came from there? Is the rescue story indeed true? As an aside, did they update your teatnus? A dirty puncture is a dirty puncture -- are you current on that?

You need to contact the appropriate authority to remove the dog. Go over the health inspector's head, contact the owner of the property, contact the mayor, ask for help from the doctors since they have to report this, contact the media, etc. I know you are afraid but the dog has to be removed by authorities for the safety of the neighborhood. You simply should not have to endure a failure of everyone to do their job on every level.

By the way, you have support from Sheltie Nation! They have a thread going based on the little girl & pit attack that was referenced above and I mentioned in brief your situation. The concensus there is that the dog is illegal AND a known biter and therefore needs to be confiscated. 

It is really out of your "hand" -- you may have do a little chain yanking with authorities to get them to do their job but you need to know for sure that the rabies is not an issue and the law needs to work to handle what they made the law for in the first place. You need the right advocate (doctor, city employee, etc.) to handle it so you can heal.


----------



## llombardo

This dog that attacked went for the dog and then got OP's hand when she got in the way? Is this dog DA and HA?


----------



## selzer

I would say dog aggression.


----------



## DJEtzel

llombardo said:


> This dog that attacked went for the dog and then got OP's hand when she got in the way? Is this dog DA and HA?


I would not call this human aggression. It's a mis-hit or redirection... 

My 6 month old puppy nailed my boyfriend last week in the middle of a scuffle with another dog and his finger got cut open- my 6 mo old puppy is in no way, shape, or form human aggressive. He's not dog aggressive, either, fwiw.


----------



## GatorBytes

The owners who have only had the dog 6 mnths said it was "troubled"

Most dogs go after dogs from what I read from wherever...it would make no sense for this dog to be going after me from behind, not on or near it's person or property, no food, no eye contact, not running, nothing to instigate.

But it got very agitated at the house, and I was "oh, hi baby" relaxed until it wouldn't relax, it pushed itself at me with a huf and then the guy grabbed it's choke and started wriggling and he removed - dog started freaking as he put away.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Hi again -- your Canadian sheltie cousins put their collective heads together and I have a little list maybe that will help. They said even if you don't think it will work, give all the steps a try. I didn't give your name or dog's name or anything but a thread there mirrors yours so I cross-posted in since I have a GSD and a sheltie and am on both boards.

This is what they say to try:
1. She should contact the local health unit and local police with details asap, also if there is animal control in her town she should contact them as well.
2. Keep detailed records of medical treatment and take photos of the injury
3. There are personal injury firms that will take on the case for a contingency fee ( she just need to do some research - google, call the law society...)
4. Demand the rescue take back the dog from the owners under the claim of owner irresponsibility and unsuitability and/or threat of suing the rescue because of illegal placement and have the rescue fight the battle.
5.. Below is a link to the law in Ontario 
http://www.attorneygeneral.jus.gov.o...la-pubsfty.asp 

I don't know if any of it is something you haven't tried -- but I think on point #1 some people have let you down. I know you are afraid of retaliation but neighborhood safety is crucial and you really do deserve to have them help you with the bills (liability).

Yes, the dog is dog aggressive and you got in the way, but there has also been additional contact that suggests there are other issues too. DA or HA still doesn't change the fact the rescue placed a "troubled" dog under the guise of another name so they could get around the ban. Dog should not have been placed, placed with them, placed in your city, etc.


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorBytes said:


> So. *I sent an email to the Health inspector today around 3pm requesting a follow up to the status of the rabies cert.* being faxed and also requested if they provided the name of the rescue along with or if it was on paperwork (if he was allowed to provide)...As well I asked for the file # on this case....and if he could provide by end of biz. day as it is weekend
> 
> Did NOT get a reply or phone call.
> 
> I just left a message with Pit bull owners asking if they provided the info yet. I also advised that I didn't work today, nor will I be tomorrow and seeing as I have expenses due NOW and my income is cash in hand (tips) and this weekend $ was allotted to these bills that I would need immediate compensation. I told them that my wage could wait till Thursday, and my hospital bill wait until it came in...as well out of pocket expenses for vet and my abx. due now.
> 
> I requested a call back for tomorrow, today would be better.
> 
> We'll see.
> 
> They haven't even called to ask how me or my dog is or offer the nominal funds (50 for abx and brace) they said would have on the 1st.
> 
> Not holding my breath.
> 
> Thought it best that I make request or they could plead stupid


 I had not received a reply or F/U from the Health Inspector so I decided to give him a call.

Voicemail notice ~ "away from his desk until Monday May 12th"
Guess that explains things done the way they were. Speculate ~ Didn't want all the extra paperwork on his plate while prepping for a vacation. Maybe didn't bother bringing SPCA as they couldn't co-ordinate w/o it messing up his plans...
Mon - dog bite
Tues - hospital report to PH
Wed - PH acquires address
Thurs - PH goes to address (alone w/o SPCA and inspects through car window) and allows them time to find rabies cert. to be faxed
Fri - I e-mailed about 3pm for F/U, no reply...End of business week....ON VACATION!

Brutal

I did get a text from the owners over weekend, requesting I give them until Tues ($$$), that they are trying and have little to work with.

Just called them (L/M) to verify they sent the info. I also requested the name of rescue


----------



## GatorBytes

Woman from public health just called.

They have NOT provided the rabies cert.

She also said they don't get SPCA involved, SPCA may get a call first from a reported incident, then SPCA gets PH involved.

I think this couple is full of it.


----------



## schutzhunde15

My sentiments exactly!


----------



## Blanketback

I don't understand this at all. The dog that attacked Gator and damaged your hand totally violated the DOLA. If you say it's a pit bull, then anyone else would too. Like the Barrie dog- which is most likely a boxer mix, but branded a pit bull, is in serious trouble for doing nothing except running loose. And this dog here is in NO trouble at all, after _all_ that?! WTH?!


----------



## GatorBytes

Yep. I'm a wreck. Haven't been able to relax, having anxiety attacks, stress dreams, afraid while walking Gator, cannot get anything done with all this free time. Hand still hurts, not nearly as bad, but still cannot lift an empty plate with middle finger as support

It is consuming me.

Trying to enjoy some fair weather by sitting on my deck. Restless, keep coming back inside. Go back out thinking I'll feel better in fresh air.


----------



## Blanketback

I would be too. I get anxious because the people on the corner have a rottie that pulls so hard on the leash that they've started walking it without a leash. That wouldn't bother me, except that a few months ago when DH was shoveling the driveway, the dog charged up to him growling. I'm paranoid that something will happen when I'm out there with my little guy. It would be different if we were allowed something to defend ourselves, but we aren't. This really sucks for you, and I still can't believe that it's getting brushed under the carpet. Especially the rabies cert!!! This is serious.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> I would be too. I get anxious because the people on the corner have a rottie that pulls so hard on the leash that they've started walking it without a leash. That wouldn't bother me, except that a few months ago when DH was shoveling the driveway, the dog charged up to him growling. I'm paranoid that something will happen when I'm out there with my little guy. It would be different if we were allowed something to defend ourselves, but we aren't. This really sucks for you, and I still can't believe that it's getting brushed under the carpet. *Especially the rabies cert!!! This is serious.*


I think they have till Thurs. 8th, when dog is re-evaluated/end of quarantine. which doesn't make sense as that would only be 1 week (from time of PH going to assess), not 10 days. 

10 days from date of incident however


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

What a mess. 

I do not understand something - in most places if you go to the hospital with a dog bite, the hospital is required to report it to the health department. The health department immediatley impounds the dog and investigates the bite. 

If laws were broken - i.e.e: dog at large, banned breed, dnagerous dog etc, then the police issue a citiation and ACO may sieze the dog. 

Compensation for you is a civil matter. 

Hopefully the authorities will follow through with this. If they cannot produce rabies verification you get to go through the rabies protocol. I sure hope you have a great boss and your job is safe.

I was talking to my hubby about this last week whan I first read this. I mentioned how similar it was to the attack Max and I suffered. I lost no time from work and my insurance covered the bills so I was not out anything. The owner produced a rabies cert and the police considered this is dog fight that I got in the middle of. So nothing ever came of it. My hubby would have sued the guy had my bills not been covered by the insurance company. Hubby's comment "lawyer up". 

Really, I hope you are contemplating small claims court at least. 

The landlord of the renter may also be held liable.

And certainly - the resuce is culpable. Go after all of them if necessary.

Sadly, no amount of money will give you back your peace of mind. It took me about 2 years before I could pass an off leash dog without having a near panic attack. And me having a melt down sent the wrong message to my dog and just made it worse. 

Max was a rescue adn dog reactive when I got him. It took a lot of work to compete in agility with him. After the pit attack, I was never able to get him back to the point where I could manage his at the gate at an agility trial. Too much stress for both of us. 

5 years after the pit bull attack (we were living in Oregon by then), I went back to Kentucky to stay with my son when he had surgery. My hubby stayed home with the dogs. He decided to take Max and 6 month old Havoc for a walk (Kayos was staying with a friend). A loose pit bull puppy charged up to them and Max freaked OUT! He pulled hubby off his feet and dislocated his shoulder. To the day he died Max could not face a pit. I got over it for the most part but Max never did. 

This will stay with you a long time but you need to put on the brave face and try your best not to let your anxiety fuel Gator. I drove my dogs to safe places to walk to avoid off leash dogs for a long time until I could face them without fear and without fueling or causing dog reactivity in my own dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes

Kathy, yes it is a mess. 

I would have though that Health Dept. and AC/SPCA would be hand in hand - Nope. Only if Public Health requests SPCA to be on site to assess dog re: Dangerous dog. He deemed this dog whether Pit or Dogo would require SPCA to be there. He told me this.

Seems He came up with own solution...Stay in the car. Why get SPCA involved when you have to plan your vacation.

Why do I need an secure job for rabies protocol...going to make me sick?

Re: Civil action - can't squeeze blood from a stone.

My gut is telling me this is a sham. They have an illegal Pit, they lied and now are scrambling for a solution. Not just to secure/keep their pet, but to avoid huge penalties if it is in fact found that this is a sham and this dog has no vetting history.

I wonder if contacting "scrupulous" rescues, they may with $$$ get a forgery

Yes too RE: anxiety travelling down the leash. I feel I am not being fair on walks, I am jumpy and then I just want him to poop so we can go home. He just wants to roll in the grass. I Promise him I'll make it up, but next outing (go 3x per day), happens again. He will only poop on walks, so have to go. 
I may feel better in control with full use of my left hand....getting there.

Just my dumb luck - couldn't be attacked by a rich doctors dog....noooo


----------



## selzer

GatorBytes said:


> Just my dumb luck - couldn't be attacked by a rich doctors dog....noooo


LOL, yeah, I know. But it is our ability to maintain our sense of humor even in crappy situations that makes us healthier and happier in the end. 

I hope that someone helps with some of the financial stuff coming from that. Someone responsible that is. 

I don't like the idea of putting a dog down for dog-aggression. But, I do think that irresponsible people should not own formidable dogs. If stiff penalties would instill some little bit of necessary responsibility than I hope that is what happens.


----------



## GatorBytes

selzer said:


> LOL, yeah, I know. But it is our ability to maintain our sense of humor even in crappy situations that makes us healthier and happier in the end.
> 
> I hope that someone helps with some of the financial stuff coming from that. Someone responsible that is.
> 
> I don't like the idea of putting a dog down for dog-aggression. But, I do think that irresponsible people should not own formidable dogs. If stiff penalties would instill some little bit of necessary responsibility than I hope that is what happens.


 Well if they don't provide proof of rabies vax., then I will be insisting the dog destroyed so it's brain can be sent off for confirmation.

I should really be insisting on titer as well.


----------



## GatorBytes

I just put in a demand phone call to them.

I advised I spoke w/public health and know they haven't produced the rabies verification.

I Demanded they get back to me TODAY. Not text me. CALL me and that I also want the name of the rescue


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> Well if they don't provide proof of rabies vax., then I will be insisting the dog destroyed so it's brain can be sent off for confirmation.
> 
> I should really be insisting on titer as well.


You can insist on this, but I don't foresee it happening. If the dog is quarantined for the 10 days and cleared, there is nothing else to be done. It really seems like they are not deeming this dog vicious or illegal. The only thing that is certain is that you can take this to court for monetary compensation. There are grandfather clauses for pit bulls in the province before 2005, is this an older dog?


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> You can insist on this, but I don't foresee it happening. If the dog is quarantined for the 10 days and cleared, there is nothing else to be done. It really seems like they are not deeming this dog vicious or illegal. The only thing that is certain is that you can take this to court for monetary compensation. There are grandfather clauses for pit bulls in the province before 2005, is this an older dog?


 The dog is between 3 & 5yrs. old.
Public Health does not determine status of dog.
I think the official said that if cannot provide, then they have to get it vaccinated...that's all.

They are not going to co-operate. I just knocked at the door, girl about 16 opens holding dog who his pushing door open with head. she gets back inside, he opens door and says we're not talking to you then slams door.

Guess I am calling the police and SPCA


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> The dog is between 3 & 5yrs. old.
> Public Health does not determine status of dog.
> I think the official said that if cannot provide, then they have to get it vaccinated...that's all.
> 
> They are not going to co-operate. I just knocked at the door, girl about 16 opens holding dog who his pushing door open with head. she gets back inside, he opens door and says we're not talking to you then slams door.
> 
> Guess I am calling the police and SPCA


So if they can't provide and all that happens is that it gets vaccinated whst is anyone else going to do for you. It becomes civil and the police won't get in the middle. Maybe the dog is grandfathered in ?


----------



## llombardo

llombardo said:


> So if they can't provide and all that happens is that it gets vaccinated whst is anyone else going to do for you. It becomes civil and the police won't get in the middle. Maybe the dog is grandfathered in ?


I'm just trying to understand how the law works where you are at.


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> So if they can't provide and all that happens is that it gets vaccinated whst is anyone else going to do for you. It becomes civil and the police won't get in the middle. Maybe the dog is grandfathered in ?


 No the dog is too young.

Under DOLA, it is up to the owners to provide proof that the dog is not illegal. If they cannot come up with the proof of rabies vax. then I doubt they are going to be able to provide that.

Dog should automatically be seized by SPCA

Any monetary issue is civil, but charges I think would have to be laid


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> No the dog is too young.
> 
> Under DOLA, it is up to the owners to provide proof that the dog is not illegal. If they cannot come up with the proof of rabies vax. then I doubt they are going to be able to provide that.
> 
> Dog should automatically be seized by SPCA
> 
> Any monetary issue is civil, but charges I think would have to be laid


I think that whether or not there are criminal charges you should be able to start a civil suit. You have a witness too? What would protocol be if this was a collie that attacked?


----------



## huntergreen

gator, there is an old adage, "you can't get blood from a stone". hopefully they will get there dog vaccinated and maybe some training. i wouldn't spend too much time on the legal issues, even if you win, collecting is another matter.


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> I think that whether or not there are criminal charges you should be able to start a civil suit. You have a witness too? What would protocol be if this was a collie that attacked?


 Go to doggie court and dog would end up with muzzle order



huntergreen said:


> gator, there is an old adage, "you can't get blood from a stone". hopefully they will get there dog vaccinated and maybe some training. i wouldn't spend too much time on the legal issues, even if you win, collecting is another matter.


 Yes I know. Been there done that at of cost 9,000 to me (business). That is why civil matter isn't really in the cards, too much stress, time and would have to find their assets to collect on.

The issue here is the dog, their lack of compliance and future threat. The dog has to go.


----------



## selzer

GatorBytes said:


> Go to doggie court and dog would end up with muzzle order
> 
> 
> 
> Yes I know. Been there done that at of cost 9,000 to me (business). That is why civil matter isn't really in the cards, too much stress, time and would have to find their assets to collect on.
> 
> The issue here is the dog, their lack of compliance and future threat. The dog has to go.


So you are not going to be happy until their dog is dead?

It is unfortunate really. The dog was being a dog. They sometimes attack other dogs, and if humans get in the way, they sometimes do get bitten. I have gotten bitten a few times breaking up fights. I did not want the dogs dead. They were just being dogs. 

Lots of GSDs bite other people's dogs. And sometimes people get bitten protecting their dogs from GSDs. If this was a GSD, would you want their dog euthanized?

The owners demonstrated a lack of management, for that their dog should die. I don't know if I can agree with that. I am sorry you were bitten. And I am sorry that the people aren't responding to you. But I can't agree with euthanizing a dog for dog-aggression.

As good as my management is, I too think, but for the grace of God, I might be in their shoes. I do not like the attitude that accidents happen. I don't go into it thinking that way, but I hope that I if my dogs do run afoul of anyone at any time, I hope that they will not be out for blood.


----------



## GatorBytes

Selzer - what if fifi is next and gets killed or some kid on a skateboard?

I tried to prevent this, consensus was to call the authorities. I don't care about the money. I do care that I may have to get rabies shots and that MY health is in question for this and that THEY are NOT responsible enough to own this dog.


----------



## selzer

Dog aggression does not equal human aggression. Getting bit during the course of a dog fight is not like being stalked and attacked by a dog. The dog is unlikely to take out a kid on skateboard. But if a kid is walking Fifi, then Fifi and the kid can be in trouble. So there is danger. 

You have reported this to all the appropriate authorities who, hopefully, have experience with this type of problem and can make the decision as to what steps ougth to be taken.

The chances are pretty slim that you will get rabies. It has been several days already, if the dog makes it to 10 days without showing symptoms, doesn't that mean you are in the clear? And, if you do not have an active rabies breakout in your area, not really typical at this time of year, it is really unlikely that this house pet has rabies. 

A dog that attacks another dog is not displaying symptoms of rabies. A dog that attacks a person could be, depending on the dog. But it is not like being confronted by a raccoon at 1 o'clock in the afternoon. 

If the dog was from a rescue, it probably had a rabies vaccine anyway, and they generally last 5-7 years. Frankly, I would refuse to have any rabies shots in this situation. It is so unlikely. 

I am not surprised these people do not want any contact with them. You want their dog dead. Like it or not, their dog is to them as our GSDs are to us. The dogs themselves are intelligent and endearing to the people who own them. As much as I dislike the breed, I could never try to force someone to kill their pet. Not unless the dog killed or seriously maimed someone. 

Your hand hurts, and your dog got hurt, and that is infuriating. Sometimes looking back and reaching for a moment when someone gave us a little bit of grace in a situation, can help you to release you anger about the situation. I backed out of my folks yard one day right into the path of an oncoming vehicle. They could have called the cops and had me pay for their damage and I would have gotten a ticket. The fellow looked at his damage, the headlight was laying in the street, he was angry, but he said, "I can fix it." I can look back at that incident and find in myself the desire to give someone else a pass.


----------



## GatorBytes

selzer said:


> Dog aggression does not equal human aggression. Getting bit during the course of a dog fight is not like being stalked and attacked by a dog. The dog is unlikely to take out a kid on skateboard. But if a kid is walking Fifi, then Fifi and the kid can be in trouble. So there is danger.
> 
> You have reported this to all the appropriate authorities who, hopefully, have experience with this type of problem and can make the decision as to what steps ougth to be taken.
> 
> The chances are pretty slim that you will get rabies. It has been several days already, if the dog makes it to 10 days without showing symptoms, doesn't that mean you are in the clear? And, if you do not have an active rabies breakout in your area, not really typical at this time of year, it is really unlikely that this house pet has rabies.
> 
> A dog that attacks another dog is not displaying symptoms of rabies. A dog that attacks a person could be, depending on the dog. But it is not like being confronted by a raccoon at 1 o'clock in the afternoon.
> 
> If the dog was from a rescue, it probably had a rabies vaccine anyway, and they generally last 5-7 years. Frankly, I would refuse to have any rabies shots in this situation. It is so unlikely.
> 
> I am not surprised these people do not want any contact with them. You want their dog dead.
> .


All wrong.

I have not reported to all authorities
I have not tried to have their dog killed - In fact the opposite
No proof it is from rescue, no proof of vaccine
No evidence, nor measures in place to make sure this doesn't happen again AND to US again
NO repercussions for their negligence including bringing a banned breed into this town and NO, 10 days does not constitute rabies free...symptoms could show up to a year from now and/or not be noticeable (NOT Old Yeller)...why would 10 days be any indication...10 days from what?
Skunks galore in this town, I have seen more skunks in 8 months then I have my whole life combined. Bats fly through at night...two most prevalent rabies carriers.
What if I cannot go back to work if I refuse rabies shots?
What about the emotional trauma this has caused me?

Why should the victim give a pass to non-compliant derelict dog owners...to save the dog? A dog that can kill


----------



## gsdsar

Sorry. But this dog does not have rabies. I mean really??? Yes, it's an unknown, and yes, you may need to get shots, but really?? Do you honestly think the dog is rabid? And that in the 3 days since this happened he has not gotten any worse, attacked anyone else, and seems healthy? 

I am sorry this happened to you. I too have had a dog attacked while on a walk. It's scary. It sucks, I got pissed at the owners. I did not ask for them to kill their dog and cut off it's head. And yes, I had to hunt down and harass for the rabies info. 

I hope you and Gator are okay. I hope you get reimbursed for your medical expenses. But don't turn it into a witch hunt. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

gsdsar said:


> Sorry. But this dog does not have rabies. I mean really??? Yes, it's an unknown, and yes, you may need to get shots, but really?? Do you honestly think the dog is rabid? And that in the 3 days since this happened he has not gotten any worse, attacked anyone else, and seems healthy?
> 
> I am sorry this happened to you. I too have had a dog attacked while on a walk. It's scary. It sucks, I got pissed at the owners. I did not ask for them to kill their dog and cut off it's head. And yes, I had to hunt down and harass for the rabies info.
> 
> I hope you and Gator are okay. I hope you get reimbursed for your medical expenses. But don't turn it into a witch hunt.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 

Sorry, but w/o pressing charges, this dog will continue to go on to do whatever....
Muzzle order, micro-chip, and obedience w/an eval afterword would be ordered with any biting dog attack.

It is this dogs problem that it is the breed it is. Was not on a witch hunt. But this town isn't big enough for the two of us. 

I want it sent back to the ever elusive rescue. Not PTS. If no rescue. Oh well.


----------



## GatorDog

Ordering someone to cut their dogs head off to have its brain examined? Because you truly think that this dog has rabies? Come on.

I've been bitten by other people's dogs before. They're animals. Accidents happen. You said that the owner came running up and a friend drove up to try and break it up. I don't constitute any part of that situation as negligence. Negligence would be letting the dog roam at large and not even bother to chase him down the street to try and stop something like this from being a much, much worse situation. I can't believe you really think this is a justifiable response to something like this. Unbelievable. I can only hope someone doesn't have this type of logic when BSL is facing the GSD, or if an accident even happens due to your own fault.


----------



## selzer

If your dog rushed out of your house/yard and accosted another dog and in the process of the altercation the owner of the other dog got bit, would you take your dog and euthanize it? 

Would a rescue take the dog, and if it was a rescue would the rescue take it back? And what would they do? Would they euthanize the dog? 

I think in Ohio, they handle dog bites that bite because of dog-dog aggression differently. Though, people can still sue, and if the aggressor was owned by a rich doctor...

As for emotional trauma, if you haven't ever had any emotional trauma than you are dead. It is part of life. Most of the time we cannot vent our frustration on the source of emotional trauma, but no one ever promised us a life free of emotional trauma.


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorDog said:


> Ordering someone to cut their dogs head off to have its brain examined? *Because you truly think that this dog has rabies? Come on.
> *
> I've been bitten by other people's dogs before. They're animals. Accidents happen. You said that the owner came running up and a friend drove up to try and break it up. I don't constitute any part of that situation as negligence. Negligence would be letting the dog roam at large and not even bother to chase him down the street to try and stop something like this from being a much, much worse situation. I can't believe you really think this is a justifiable response to something like this. Unbelievable. I can only hope someone doesn't have this type of logic when BSL is facing the GSD, or if an accident even happens due to your own fault.


 
Right
B/C I have met the dog, the owners and because this WILL happen again


----------



## GatorDog

GatorBytes said:


> Right
> B/C I have met the dog, the owners and because this WILL happen again


What a shame. Hopefully they can afford to compensate you for the psychological damage that you and your dog have sustained after they pay the vet bill to have their dog killed because their friend left a door open. 

This thread makes me sick. I'm done here.


----------



## GatorBytes

selzer said:


> As for emotional trauma, if you haven't ever had any emotional trauma than you are dead. It is part of life. Most of the time we cannot vent our frustration on the source of emotional trauma, but no one ever promised us a life free of emotional trauma.


 Forgive me. Guess I am in the wrong. I should live for the next 4 yrs. (god willing my dog does), in fear of sitting on my deck and walking my dog 3 x a day, 7 days a week...b/c it is a part of life to live in fear of a dog attack, one that could kill my dog next time. One I could prevent in future.


----------



## GatorDog

GatorBytes said:


> Forgive me. Guess I am in the wrong. I should live for the next 4 yrs. (god willing my dog does), in fear of sitting on my deck and walking my dog 3 x a day, 7 days a week...b/c it is a part of life to live in fear of a dog attack, one that could kill my dog next time. One I could prevent in future.


You should check with all your neighbors too, and make sure that they euth their dogs before you can safely walk around the block again. Just in case. As prevention, you know.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorDog said:


> *Ordering someone to cut their dogs head off to have its brain examined? Because you truly think that this dog has rabies?* Come on.
> 
> I've been bitten by other people's dogs before. They're animals. Accidents happen. *You said that the owner came running up and a friend drove up to try and break it up. I don't constitute any part of that situation as negligence. Negligence would be letting the dog roam at large and not even bother to chase him down the street to try and stop something like this from being a much, much worse situation. I can't believe you really think this is a justifiable response to something like this*. Unbelievable. I can only hope someone doesn't have this type of logic when BSL is facing the GSD, or if an accident even happens due to your own fault.


 

Ordering the dog to have his head cut off before I should have rabies shots justifiable - YES

Negligence - allowing a dog to bolt out the door when it has done it several times before - by owners own admission - YES
Negligent when you know the dog is "troubled" - YES
Negligent when you know that your beloved pet is a banned breed under law and WILL be euthanized if caught, reported or for menacing behaviour, not including a dog bite - YES
Negligent for not providing the said rabies cert. and proof of dog breed when other VICTIM is unable to work, possinly go back to work and facing rabies shots to do so - YES
Negligent for not taking their own pet to vet after fight - YES
Negligent for not owning up to and paying for vet costs for victim dog and victim loss of work - YES




GatorDog said:


> What a shame. Hopefully they can afford to compensate you for the psychological damage that you and your dog have sustained after they pay the vet bill to have their dog killed because their friend left a door open.
> 
> This thread makes me sick. *I'm done here*.


 Cheeri-o


----------



## selzer

mtmarabianz said:


> **** original post deleted by ADMIN *****


Good for you. Your bitch is 100% all the time. All my bitches wouldn't do that either. Because all of them do come out of my back yard to get to my car, off lead, and could actually run and attack something that is in the area. But they haven't. 

They could. So far, perhaps we have been lucky. They all have good recall. They all are trained, though not bite trained, well, not all of them. 

Doesn't matter. 

Yes you are dealing with a pet website. If you don't like it, there are places out there for people with working dogs that want to talk only about working dogs. Why not go find one, instead of trying to belittle people who have dogs primarily as pets?


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorDog said:


> You should check with all your neighbors too, and make sure that they euth their dogs before you can safely walk around the block again. Just in case. As prevention, you know.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
And we'll see what thread you post when/if your dogs ever are attacked.


Did you read Kayo'sandHavic's post?


----------



## GatorBytes

GatorDog said:


> You should check with all your neighbors too, and make sure that they euth their dogs before you can safely walk around the block again. Just in case. As prevention, you know.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Nope. Just this dog. Neighbours agree


----------



## onyx'girl

you got bit. Is this really a life changing issue for you?


----------



## selzer

GatorBytes said:


> Forgive me. Guess I am in the wrong. I should live for the next 4 yrs. (god willing my dog does), in fear of sitting on my deck and walking my dog 3 x a day, 7 days a week...b/c it is a part of life to live in fear of a dog attack, one that could kill my dog next time. One I could prevent in future.


So, if the dog remains in the neighborhood you will remain in fear? Really? You can't see that the reason you were bitten was because the dog got into a fight with your dog? 

Have you never fallen off of a bicycle or a horse? Have you never twisted your ankle or broken a bone? I know dog fights are no fun, and I've been bitten a couple of times, but the idea that it would make me be in fear for months or years, I'm sorry, only if I let myself. We aren't made out of glass.

Carry a water bottle of something foul, ammonia, hornet spray, whatever that isn't banned in your country, and if a dog comes after you, stand tall and shoot for the eyes.


----------



## llombardo

I think that if I was in the OP's situation I would count my losses and avoid the area where this dog lives for peace of mind and safety of her dog. Rabies is such a rare thing and the dog is considered to be healthy so I personally wouldn't worry about it. I would take some time to calm down then try to approach the people level headed and discuss the concerns you have. The dog isn't human aggressive and after this I would hope that the owners understand that the dog doesn't like other dogs and that needs to be managed. I have been attacked by two pit bulls and they took their owner down to get to my dogs. I was very sore for days because I had to use every muscle in my body so those dogs didn't get my dogs. Later that day I went and made sure the owner was okay and made a schedule so the dogs never ran into each other again because we lived next to each other. I also made a point to get to know the dogs with the hopes that if they liked me they wouldn't attempt another attack. I was scared at first and I never let my guard down but we never had an issue again. I would have never wanted the dogs put to sleep or taken away. They were just being dogs.


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> Nope. Just this dog. Neighbours agree


Do you really in your heart want this dog destroyed? They didn't let the dog out on purpose and they did get to the dog rather quickly. They tried to be responsible, they could have looked the other way and let that dog kill both of you, but they didn't. They were probably just as horrified as you. Have you tried going to talk to them without threatening them in any way, sometimes people just don't respond to that kind of thing.


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> Do you really in your heart want this dog destroyed? They didn't let the dog out on purpose and they did get to the dog rather quickly. They tried to be responsible, they could have looked the other way and let that dog kill both of you, but they didn't. They were probably just as horrified as you. Have you tried going to talk to them without threatening them in any way, sometimes people just don't respond to that kind of thing.


 I have not threatened anyway shape or form. I demanded rabies cert so I could return to work. They are non-compliant. If I was after them then AC would have already been called.

I don't want the dog destroyed. I want the dog gone. If they cared for this dog, they too would see it as win win for all.

They had no choice but to be responsible and not let the dog kill me or my dog...they would be facing 10,000 in charges and possible jail time.

I cannot live my life walking my dog in only one direction.

This dog could make it to my property in under a minute. I can't enjoy living here period.

I think it is unreasonable to think that I should take the risk for this dog and these people. Completely unreasonable


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Wow -- back to the OP -- 

When I took in a stray cat it bit me during vet exam while I was getting it out of the carrier. The vet confiscated the cat for observation and felt that perhaps there were some neurological irregularities and since there was no proof of shots or long-term history with the animal the vet sent the head in. I had NO choice or say in the matter. I certainly wasn't to blame because the cat nailed me and I certainly didn't want any of it to happen, but no cert -- they simply HAVE to find out if the human is at risk. 

Please contact other city officials -- police -- anyone who can either get a cert. out of these people, get the rescue to confirm that dog is vaccinated, or get that dog to a vet where hopefully they can tell by titer, live observation/quarantine, or examine (brain). You have got to be safe from a health perspective. 

Why are you all arguing against her? Until a rabies cert. has been produced that is #1 importance. #2 is the hand and infection. #3 is an illegal animal in that location. #4 is if that dog really is "troubled" and would indeed harm a human or dog equally easily it's got to be dealt with. 

Quite bashing her and telling her to get over it. She is facing rabies, tetanus, wound infections, loss of income, long-term problems with her own dog. These people have given a story and have not even proven the story to be true. That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. The banter isn't helping. Neither is blame. 

You have GOT to get the proof of rabies vaccination. Don't let that one go til you know. I'm so sorry.


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> I have not threatened anyway shape or form. I demanded rabies cert so I could return to work. They are non-compliant. If I was after them then AC would have already been called.
> 
> I don't want the dog destroyed. I want the dog gone. If they cared for this dog, they too would see it as win win for all.
> 
> They had no choice but to be responsible and not let the dog kill me or my dog...they would be facing 10,000 in charges and possible jail time.
> 
> I cannot live my life walking my dog in only one direction.
> 
> This dog could make it to my property in under a minute. I can't enjoy living here period.
> 
> I think it is unreasonable to think that I should take the risk for this dog and these people. Completely unreasonable


If it's not this dog it will be another one. There is always another one. Not every dog that attacks a dog is or will be removed. I understand that you would like the rabies certificate but that should not play a role in you going back to work. If the health department has deemed the dog healthy, they had to have gotten the proof they needed. As long as they have the proof that is all that is necessary. I don't think you will ever see that proof. Accidents happen and this is exactly what this was. You should bd on guard any time you walk your dog, whether this dog is removed or not. Your fear is going to cause you a world of worry.


----------



## selzer

You have a bite on your hand and your dog is not dead. 

Why is your job asking to see a rabies certificate? Is that common practice, I haven't ever heard of that before. 

If they didn't have the money to pay for your missed work and antibiotics, then they would not have the 10,000. You can't get blood out of a turnip. But they did not want you injured. In fact, the dog did not want to injure you. It wanted your dog. Maybe now that there has been a problem, they will be a lot more careful with the dog. 

If these people don't have the means to pay for the damages, then they don't have the means to move with the dog. Chances are they have no one willing to take their pet, if they could consider giving it away. Which means that getting the dog gone, means getting the dog dead. 

Have you considered writing them a letter. They don't want to talk to you. I wouldn't threaten, but I would tell them that you need the rabies certificate for your work and your piece of mind, and that you want to know how they intend to ensure that something like this doesn't happen again. I would also tally the charges for the antibiotics and your lost work, and I would suggest that they set up some schedule of repayment.


----------



## my boy diesel

*That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. *
thing is the dog isnt sick
he went after another dog and she was in the way
this kind of thing happens all the time and we read it on here all the time
amazingly common and no cause for a dog to have its head sawn off
a 10 day quarantine is more than sufficient


----------



## selzer

Cara Fusinato said:


> Wow -- back to the OP --
> 
> When I took in a stray cat it bit me during vet exam while I was getting it out of the carrier. The vet confiscated the cat for observation and felt that perhaps there were some neurological irregularities and since there was no proof of shots or long-term history with the animal the vet sent the head in. I had NO choice or say in the matter. I certainly wasn't to blame because the cat nailed me and I certainly didn't want any of it to happen, but no cert -- they simply HAVE to find out if the human is at risk.
> 
> Please contact other city officials -- police -- anyone who can either get a cert. out of these people, get the rescue to confirm that dog is vaccinated, or get that dog to a vet where hopefully they can tell by titer, live observation/quarantine, or examine (brain). You have got to be safe from a health perspective.
> 
> Why are you all arguing against her? Until a rabies cert. has been produced that is #1 importance. #2 is the hand and infection. #3 is an illegal animal in that location. #4 is if that dog really is "troubled" and would indeed harm a human or dog equally easily it's got to be dealt with.
> 
> Quite bashing her and telling her to get over it. She is facing rabies, tetanus, wound infections, loss of income, long-term problems with her own dog. These people have given a story and have not even proven the story to be true. That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. The banter isn't helping. Neither is blame.
> 
> You have GOT to get the proof of rabies vaccination. Don't let that one go til you know. I'm so sorry.


I think the problem is that since we choose to live with animals, we, most of us understand that animals will sometimes be animals. And our dogs might at some point be in a fight. None of us like the idea. All of us would be ticked if it happened to our dog, but most of us wouldn't want the other dog dead. The other dog's owners, maybe -- JK. 

There are a lot of things that happen in life. Getting back behind the wheel of a car after a nasty car-accident. It is something that we can let immobilize us, or we can step out and get back behind the wheel and go again. Allowing ourselves to succumb to emotional distress of a dog bite/dog fight, so much so that we are really wanting to give the owners of the other dog no choice but to euthanize their dog, or we will never feel safe, it is true, there is always another dog. This one is maybe illegal. Maybe it is a dogo argentino, though I would expect them to be illegal if pits are, another dog-fighting breed, just bigger and stronger. But the next one might be perfectly legal, and it may do far greater damage than this one did.

If you feel that you are not safe out there, then get some sort of a stick or a spray bottle etc, and make yourself more safe. Don't make yourself more safe by getting rid of all the other dogs.


----------



## GatorBytes

Thank you Cara

Everyone else as of recent...please see Cara's post (2-3 back...K?)

Good night

and yep selzer...tomorrow TSC for bear spray...But that won't protect the others from these stupid people


----------



## llombardo

Cara Fusinato said:


> Wow -- back to the OP --
> 
> When I took in a stray cat it bit me during vet exam while I was getting it out of the carrier. The vet confiscated the cat for observation and felt that perhaps there were some neurological irregularities and since there was no proof of shots or long-term history with the animal the vet sent the head in. I had NO choice or say in the matter. I certainly wasn't to blame because the cat nailed me and I certainly didn't want any of it to happen, but no cert -- they simply HAVE to find out if the human is at risk.
> 
> Please contact other city officials -- police -- anyone who can either get a cert. out of these people, get the rescue to confirm that dog is vaccinated, or get that dog to a vet where hopefully they can tell by titer, live observation/quarantine, or examine (brain). You have got to be safe from a health perspective.
> 
> Why are you all arguing against her? Until a rabies cert. has been produced that is #1 importance. #2 is the hand and infection. #3 is an illegal animal in that location. #4 is if that dog really is "troubled" and would indeed harm a human or dog equally easily it's got to be dealt with.
> 
> Quite bashing her and telling her to get over it. She is facing rabies, tetanus, wound infections, loss of income, long-term problems with her own dog. These people have given a story and have not even proven the story to be true. That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. The banter isn't helping. Neither is blame.
> 
> You have GOT to get the proof of rabies vaccination. Don't let that one go til you know. I'm so sorry.


Did the cat have rabies or any diseases? I've been bit badly by a couple cats and those bites are worse then dog bites. I never disclosed where or what cat bit me, ever. I don't think the OP will ever see a rabies certificate. If the health people got a copy of it that is all that is required. 

The dog was deemed healthy by a public official and quarantined for 10 days...
Yes - Public Health left the dog with the owners (after speaking with the woman who said she would fax them the info they got from the rescue in montreal) and "observing" the dog, (brought out to the street on a chain), whilst secure in his car away from any threat...he deemed the dog healthy, not rabid and will return in 10 days.


----------



## my boy diesel

public health knew of the circumstances of the bite
the dog was after another dog
if the dog had been wandering aimlessly or staggering around and bit her that would be different
but health depts and animal controls know dogs and know that these kind of bites occur in the heat of the moment when a hand gets in the way of the biting dogs intended target which is why the dog was not confiscated immediately and put down for testing


----------



## shepherdmom

Those that are jumping all over Gator about the Rabies thing need to read this article. 

It can and did happen here. 

Gardnerville Rabies Case Presents Frightening, Heartbreaking Choices

A very real and scary thing.


----------



## llombardo

my boy diesel said:


> public health knew of the circumstances of the bite
> the dog was after another dog
> if the dog had been wandering aimlessly or staggering around and bit her that would be different
> but health depts and animal controls know dogs and know that these kind of bites occur in the heat of the moment when a hand gets in the way of the biting dogs intended target which is why the dog was not confiscated immediately and put down for testing


Agree. And either the dog is not a pit or is grandfathered in, which means the dog is older then the OP thinks.


----------



## llombardo

shepherdmom said:


> Those that are jumping all over Gator about the Rabies thing need to read this article.
> 
> It can and did happen here.
> 
> Gardnerville Rabies Case Presents Frightening, Heartbreaking Choices
> 
> A very real and scary thing.


This makes no sense, the dog tested positive for parvo so they cut his head off to determine that it had rabies? That is the only way to determine rabies. There would be no reason whatsoever for them to send in a pups head that tested positive for parvo.


----------



## David Winners

According to the CDC, in 2008-2009 there were a total of 156 cases of dogs with rabies in the whole US. Statistically speaking, that's 78 per year. Not all of them bit someone. 

There are an average of 50 humans struck by lightning every year.

Just pointing out some statistics that may ease your mind about contracting rabies from a dog.


About your fear, you can own it, or it can own you. You have to make the decision. I've been bit I don't know how many times, a couple of them far worse than yours, and I still work with aggressive dogs. I'm not saying you are me or I am you, but if you put your mind to it, you can overcome that fear.


----------



## Sarah~

llombardo said:


> either the dog is not a pit or is grandfathered in, which means the dog is older then the OP thinks.





my boy diesel said:


> *That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. *
> thing is the dog isnt sick
> he went after another dog and she was in the way
> this kind of thing happens all the time and we read it on here all the time
> amazingly common and no cause for a dog to have its head sawn off
> a 10 day quarantine is more than sufficient


:thumbup: Sums up how I feel about it


----------



## BahCan

According to the Canadian Food Inspection Agency there has been a total of one positive rabies case in Ontario in 2014, that was for a bat. I would imagine the chances of getting rabies from this dog bite are slim to none.


----------



## BowWowMeow

Here are the stats for Canada. There have been no rabid dogs reported this year. There was one rabid dog in all of Ontario in 2013 and one in 2012. There were none in 2011. There are over 3.5 MILLION dogs in Ontario currently so the odds are 3.5 million to 1 that the dog is rabid. 

Dog attacks are scary but it has happened to me and also to my dogs more times than I can count. When I lived in New Mexico a german shepherd came flying out of her yard and jumped on my german shepherd, knocking her down and puncturing her hip. My dog was recovering from a hip replacement at the time. It was super scary and I was really angry but we both got over it and continued to walk past that house every day. 

You will get over this just like you got over being separated from Gator while you were looking for housing. All of this negative attention you are generating and getting is not healthy.


----------



## my boy diesel

nobody is jumping on anyone
pointing out facts is not attacking but apparently some perceive it as such 
that is their choice just like living in irrational fear is a choice


----------



## shepherdmom

llombardo said:


> This makes no sense, the dog tested positive for parvo so they cut his head off to determine that it had rabies? That is the only way to determine rabies. There would be no reason whatsoever for them to send in a pups head that tested positive for parvo.


The dog tested positive for rabies. 10 puppies were in that litter 4 were put down 1 died shortly after birth and the rest were put in quarantine. I don't know what happened after that. But my point is health officials thought the threat enough to track down all the puppies in the litter. 

If I were the OP and got bit I sure as heck would insist on seeing shot records and not take someones word for it that the dog had his shots. 

"Rabies is a disease caused by a virus found in the saliva of infected animals. Bats, raccoons, foxes, skunks, dogs, or cats are the most frequent carriers. Each year, some 7,000 animals are diagnosed with the disease in the United States. It can also be transmitted to people. Even though actual cases of the disease in humans are rare, about 22,000 people annually are treated for rabies. It takes the disease anywhere from a few days to as much as a year to develop. Once symptoms occur, it's 100 percent fatal. Rabies shots for your cat are essential, and required in most areas. A rabies vaccination is included when you take your pet in for its annual shots"
Rabies facts - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV


----------



## llombardo

shepherdmom said:


> It tested positive for rabies. 10 puppies were in that litter 4 were put down 1 died shortly after birth and the rest were put in quarantine. I don't know what happened after that. But my point is health officials thought the threat enough to track down all the puppies in the litter.
> 
> If I were the OP and got bit I sure as heck would insist on seeing shot records and not take someones word for it that the dog had his shots.
> 
> "Rabies is a disease caused by a virus found in the saliva of infected animals. Bats, raccoons, foxes, skunks, dogs, or cats are the most frequent carriers. Each year, some 7,000 animals are diagnosed with the disease in the United States. It can also be transmitted to people. Even though actual cases of the disease in humans are rare, about 22,000 people annually are treated for rabies. It takes the disease anywhere from a few days to as much as a year to develop. Once symptoms occur, it's 100 percent fatal. Rabies shots for your cat are essential, and required in most areas. A rabies vaccination is included when you take your pet in for its annual shots"
> Rabies facts - My News 4 - KRNV, Reno, NV


What I'm saying is that the only way to test the original puppy for rabies was to cut off his head and send it in. It would not be normal procedure for the vet go cut off a pups head that had parvo. It just doesn't happen, so something about the story isn't right. All of the puppies in the litter got bit by a bat? That doesn't seem right either, considering the original owner stated that the pups were in a room and no bats were present.


----------



## shepherdmom

llombardo said:


> What I'm saying is that the only way to test the original puppy for rabies was to cut off his head and send it in. It would not be normal procedure for the vet go cut off a pups head that had parvo. It just doesn't happen, so something about the story isn't right. All of the puppies in the litter got bit by a bat? That doesn't seem right either, considering the original owner stated that the pups were in a room and no bats were present.


Here is a better article. The puppy bit someone which is why it was tested. 

Health Officials Investigating Rabies Case in Carson City - KTVN Channel 2 - Reno Tahoe News Weather, Video -


----------



## David Winners

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention - Human Rabies



> In this century, the number of human deaths in the United States attributed to rabies has declined from 100 or more each year to an average of 2 or 3 each year. Two programs have been responsible for this decline. First, animal control and vaccination programs begun in the 1940's and oral rabies vaccination programs in the 2000's have *eliminated domestic dogs as reservoirs of rabies in the United States*. Second, effective human rabies vaccines and immunoglobulins have been developed.





> Cases of Rabies in Human Beings in the United States, by Circumstances of Exposure and Rabies Virus Variant, 1995-2011
> 
> Total of 49 cases treated in the US.
> 
> 10 of those cases were due to organ transplants or the exposure was from outside the country.


Rabies happens for sure. Cats and cattle take up 2/3 of the domestic animals infected. So simple math says that out of the 6-7 cases of rabies a year, 2-3 of those are because of an infected dog. I choose not to worry about those odds, especially if the dog appears to be healthy.


----------



## GatorDog

Cara Fusinato said:


> Wow -- back to the OP --
> 
> When I took in a stray cat it bit me during vet exam while I was getting it out of the carrier. The vet confiscated the cat for observation and felt that perhaps there were some neurological irregularities and since there was no proof of shots or long-term history with the animal the vet sent the head in. I had NO choice or say in the matter. I certainly wasn't to blame because the cat nailed me and I certainly didn't want any of it to happen, but no cert -- they simply HAVE to find out if the human is at risk.
> 
> Please contact other city officials -- police -- anyone who can either get a cert. out of these people, get the rescue to confirm that dog is vaccinated, or get that dog to a vet where hopefully they can tell by titer, live observation/quarantine, or examine (brain). You have got to be safe from a health perspective.
> 
> Why are you all arguing against her? Until a rabies cert. has been produced that is #1 importance. #2 is the hand and infection. #3 is an illegal animal in that location. #4 is if that dog really is "troubled" and would indeed harm a human or dog equally easily it's got to be dealt with.
> 
> Quite bashing her and telling her to get over it. She is facing rabies, tetanus, wound infections, loss of income, long-term problems with her own dog. These people have given a story and have not even proven the story to be true. That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. The banter isn't helping. Neither is blame.
> 
> You have GOT to get the proof of rabies vaccination. Don't let that one go til you know. I'm so sorry.


Except here's the difference....stray cat with neurological irregularities vs house pet. And did the dog not undergo the quarantine that was mandated? If there's no rabies vaccine then there's no rabies vaccine. But this dog obviously is not rabid. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## DJEtzel

GatorDog said:


> Except here's the difference....stray cat with neurological irregularities vs house pet. And did the dog not undergo the quarantine that was mandated? If there's no rabies vaccine then there's no rabies vaccine. But this dog obviously is not rabid.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup:


----------



## ozzymama

Contacting public health won't do much. I'm shocked the hospital didn't call the police for you. 
Information on The Dog Owners' Liability Act and Public Safety Related to Dogs Statute Law Amendment Act, 2005 - Ministry of the Attorney General That website spells out and makes the act pretty easy to read. 
From the site:
The amendments to DOLA provide that police officers, special constables, First Nations Constables, auxiliary police, municipal law enforcement officers, OSPCA inspectors and OSPCA agents are all designated as peace officers for the purposes of DOLA.

So you can call by-law, the police someone, especially if you fear the owners. You can even go to the provincial court offices and lay an information which will be looked into by a police officer.
Beyond that, your own insurance should cover you, your insurance would then go after the owners insurance, they have no insurance, your insurance company goes after them directly. If your renters policy doesn't cover it, then whomever writes your supplementary medical, who pays for prescriptions, dental and eye exams, if you don't have that, social services will cover you, especially if you are in the lowest tax bracket. A public records search will turn up the name of the owners of the property, I think it's like $20 at the land registry office, their insurance will not take kindly to a bite by a renters dog, why it can be so difficult to rent with dogs in this province.
You do have options, the police or by-law should be the starting place.
I can sympathize, I got bit yesterday by a friend's dog who, a lot in that case is the breed of that dog, they are prone to human aggression.
There are still pits in Ontario, brought in from other provinces, people are stupid, thinking they won't get caught. There is one here in town, if it isn't a pit, it could be a stand-in for one  He's typically walked very late at night and never seen during the day. I only happened to see him because we have a street light outside our house. He's always walked by two men and on a fairly short leash.


----------



## LaRen616

my boy diesel said:


> *That dog could be NOT from a rescue, never vaccinated, been eating dead animals or been recently bitten by a skunk or bat or fox. *
> thing is the dog isnt sick
> _he went after another dog and she was in the way_
> _this kind of thing happens all the time and we read it on here all the time_
> _amazingly common and no cause for a dog to have its head sawn off_
> _a 10 day quarantine is more than sufficient_


:thumbup:



GatorDog said:


> Except here's the difference....stray cat with neurological irregularities vs house pet. And did the dog not undergo the quarantine that was mandated? If there's no rabies vaccine then there's no rabies vaccine. But this dog obviously is not rabid.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


:thumbup:


----------



## Jax08

GatorBytes said:


> Ordering the dog to have his head cut off before I should have rabies shots justifiable - YES


I might be wrong but if you wait for the results to come back before getting the rabies shots, and it's positive, then it's already to late. Just my experience from working in a doctors office where a guy did have to have the series.

So if you think there is a chance, then you need to be headed for the doctors right now. Though I do think your reaction is a bit extreme.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

www.cdc.gov/RABIES/exposure/
Cant be much dif then canada, I would not worry so much about rabies, sounds like the dog new exactly what it was going for and not confused. Take solace in the fact your neighbors are not foaming at the mouth lol


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blanketback

I was poking around to see how different municipalities in this general area deal with DOLA, and in some places (Caledon, for example) they have a contract with the OPP to deal with complaints, and enforcement. In other areas, AC takes care of it. If your AC is on vacation, I'd be going to the OPP if I had to deal with this problem myself. I would have this dog designated a dangerous dog, because that's my legal right - to walk down the street with my dog without worry. They also would need to obtain liability insurance, so if the attack repeats itself, you'd be covered next time. Oh yippee, but better that then nothing. 

Then again, if the rottie down the road comes after me or mine, things might get ugly. Our American friends probably don't understand the learned helplessness we've become accustomed to. Let LongFisher add to this thread, lmao - that attacking dog would be buried by now. Sorry if that offends anyone, but when you own a dog that will randomly attack other animals then you'd better prevent that from happening.


----------



## Betty

Jax08 said:


> I might be wrong but if you wait for the results to come back before getting the rabies shots, and it's positive, then it's already to late. Just my experience from working in a doctors office where a guy did have to have the series.
> 
> So if you think there is a chance, then you need to be headed for the doctors right now. Though I do think your reaction is a bit extreme.


That was my impression also, that the series had to be started immediately, that there was a very small window.


----------



## llombardo

Blanketback said:


> Our American friends probably don't understand the learned helplessness we've become accustomed to.


Then unlearn your helplessness. I've been attacked by dogs with my dogs everywhere I've lived, it happens and you move on. There are dogs that don't like dogs everywhere, get over it and own your fear. You can't kill them all. So maybe your American friends have learned that feeling helpless gets you no where. Helplessness is just an excuse.


----------



## Blanketback

It's not that - it's our lack of self defence. When I carry my baton, I'm knowingly breaking the law. When I carry my whip, I'm probably breaking the law. If I carried a gun, I might as well say goodbye to life as I know it. I personally don't have a problem with attacking dogs, because I've dealt with this several times already so I know what to expect, and how to handle them. Not everyone has this experience to fall back on though.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

> If I were the OP and got bit I sure as heck would insist on seeing shot records and not take someones word for it that the dog had his shots.


Yes. Everyone is assuming their story is on the up and up. Is it from rescue? Is there a rabies cert? The dog was observed from the road in a car and has been in the house since. Is the dog chained in the backyard and has encountered a rabid animal and she was bit at precisely the wrong moment? Do you think these people would even know if the dog were sick? They don't seem like the brightest bulbs on the string. Considering similar individuals don't know what parvo is and think the dog ate something bad until it drops dead or think pitbulls don't have female puppies, can you just take their story and go "oh, OK, I'll be fine" without at least SOME proof. If I were bit by a friend's pet while our dogs were scuffling, yea, had shots, it's good A low-life stranger? Really? I really doubt if you all were bit by a strange dog of questionable background and health history you would just say "oh well, these things happen".

If you have a dog that could bite another dog, a stranger, a friend, your family -- you better man up and have your health certs in order and your homeowner's/renters insurance paid up. If you have an agressive dog it is your duty to either put it to sleep or manage it 100%. You all call for the aggressive GSD's to be put down, but you all are telling her "oh, just get over it, rabies is rare, its an aggressive illegal dog, it's OK". Little inconsistencies in the threads. Getting over it is not the issue. She needs the system to protect her -- she needs the rabies cert., she needs some compensation from the owners for her bills, she needs to know this dog won't come after anyone in the neighborhood again (at least have it evaluated for aggressiveness by an official who can determine that). 

OP -- call the police and tell them they need to send someone over there and wait until the rabies cert and the name of the rescue has been turned over. Explain the health guy is on vacation and you need to be cleared medically. That's all you want. If they happen to notice it is a contraband dog and want to handle it, fine. The law is the law. It can be approached as any aggressive dog would be or it could be approached with the BSL. Not your problem. Your problem is rabies, infection, and lost wages and medical bills. Heck if someone's dog attacks me for whatever reason and I just go "hey it's fine". Someone backs into my car "hey, it's fine". Someone actually richocets a bullet and hits me "hey, it's fine". People need to man up to their liabilities -- whatever dangerous item they mismanaged.

Get the rabies cert. Get the wound healed appropriately. Make the authorities understand what has happened and let the law take it from there.

PS -- the cat I referenced did not have rabies. I had had it in my direct observation 4 or 5 days. I saw no signs of neurological problems, but the vet insisted, probably in a CYA move on his part. I didn' WANT the cat dead anymore than the OP wants the dog dead. However, have a dog quarantined in the house and the health inspector on vacation with no one performing follow-up -- don't you think that's a little less data than she needs? Dog could be found dead in the backyard tomorrow and you think the owners are gonna run down and share that info? Protocol is in place for unknown health histories on animals for a reason.


----------



## llombardo

Blanketback said:


> It's not that - it's our lack of self defence. When I carry my baton, I'm knowingly breaking the law. When I carry my whip, I'm probably breaking the law. If I carried a gun, I might as well say goodbye to life as I know it. I personally don't have a problem with attacking dogs, because I've dealt with this several times already so I know what to expect, and how to handle them. Not everyone has this experience to fall back on though.


But it comes with owning a dog. If you own a dog, walk a dog , then you have to be able to protect the dog, no matter how creative.


----------



## Blanketback

Cara Fusinato said:


> You all call for the aggressive GSD's to be put down, but you all are telling her "oh, just get over it, rabies is rare, its an aggressive illegal dog, it's OK". Little inconsistencies in the threads.


I'm glad I'm not the only one who's noticed this! 

ETA: yeah, llombardo - I call it "creative" too, although the proper term is "illegal" lol.


----------



## Josie/Zeus

I just got bit in the FACE last week, my boo boos looks worst than your hand. 

I got a stiff drink and moved on. 

Stop over-reacting, and you putting down the people that owns the dog does not make you look like a great person either. 

Put your big girl panties on and move on. Walk a different route if you must, or do what the rest of us big dog-owners do, be vigilant.


----------



## LaRen616

This dog bit the OP by accident went it was attempting to bite her dog.

The dog was not purposely trying to bite her, there is a HUGE difference between dog aggression and human aggression. 

If a dog purposely attacks people then yes, regardless of the breed it should be put to sleep.


----------



## LaRen616

Josie/Zeus said:


> *I just got bit in the FACE last week, my boo boos looks worst than your hand. *
> 
> *I got a stiff drink and moved on. *
> 
> *Stop over-reacting, and you putting down the people that owns the dog does not make you look like a great person either. *
> 
> *Put your big girl panties on and move on. Walk a different route* *if you must, or do what the rest of us big dog-owners do, be vigilant*.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## shepherdmom

llombardo said:


> So maybe your American friends have learned that feeling helpless gets you no where. Helplessness is just an excuse.


It depends on where you are in America too. On West or East Coast there probably isn't a lot you could do... but in the middle in varies from state to state. Here I would have shot the dog before it attacked me or my dog. All it has to do is come onto my property and I can do what I want. I know my neighbors shoot dogs that come onto their properties. I've seen it. It is a great incentive to do your best to make sure your dogs never ever get off your property & that is what the caring owners do. The rest let their dogs roam and they don't care. That is pretty normal too. Dogs are not seen as family members, many live outdoors only with doghouses, barns or sheds for shelter. I know several people who are absolutely horrified that mine come inside.


----------



## GatorBytes

I have a moral obligation to this community to report this dog so that restrictions are put in place. NOT to have the dog destroyed.

If these people DID NOT get this dog from a rescue w/proof that the dog is a DOGO, which can still fall under DOLA as it is breed from, in part, a banned breed and/or looks like a Pit Bull type dog. Then that is the problem of the dog owners. This is not a witch hunt. I have wrestled with this since it happened.

I have no energy or fight to take to court, I have other more serious issues in life that deserve my energy then several hundred dollars...

The issue w/rabies and no shots at this time, clearly is on the low risk scale. That is not the direction I was going. It's IF they cannot prove it, I become the victim again....I have a call into PH to find out if I HAVE to have this....of course, I will insist they check dog first. I think the dog should be tittered.

The dog was in hand while a teenager opened the door yesterday...this is not a controlled household. This dog WILL escape again....except next time it may the sweet little old lady walking he little aging fluff ball that will get mangled, or the child riding his bike and dog chases him knocks him down....the news is full of these stories, day in and day out.

I am appalled by this guilt trip laid on ME to GET OVER IT.

How do you think I am going to feel when this happens again to another dog a senior, a child and I could have prevented it? 

How do you think I will feel if it's my dog again and I could have prevented it? What if my dog dies this time b/c the 240+ guy isn't there the next time?

How will YOU feel, when I start a thread "My dog was killed by the Dogo I could have reported"?

Absurd.

And yeah, I have read countless posts about our GSD that just isn't "right" in the head and should be PTS.

The 6 MONTH old from Australia comes to mind when 90% of the posts pushed this dog's owner to decide it's fate. It was PTS.

Everyone said they cannot diagnose and illness, or see a dog's behaviour etc. etc. But for some reason you can determine online this dog is healthy should get pass b/c dogs attack....get over it.

Again. Absurd.


----------



## Lilie

Many moons ago, my daughter was bitten by a nutra rat (she was pulling it out of a water bucket in a stall). I took her directly to the doctor. Due to the fact that no cases of rabies had been reported in my county for over a year, she did not have to recieve the rabies shots. 

My doctor was required by law to report the incident. I recieved a call a few hours later from the Sheriff's dept. They were going to come out with dogs and hunt down the rascally rat. I refused to allow them on my property (barn cats / dogs / horses/ goats) and explained that the rat didn't attack her, she grabbed it as she thought it was a drowning bull frog (she was young). They aggreed that it wasn't a mutant rat, that the bite was justified from a wild animal. 

The point is, it is possbile due to the lack of rabie cases in your area that there isn't the concern from your local police as you think there should be. As hard as it is to understand, that's a good thing for you.


----------



## middleofnowhere

Wow - 25 pages ranging from on topic to the moon....

Let me reiterate what was said in only one post: For monetary compensation go after the property owner rather than the tenants. One reason we run into breed restriction down here in the states is that landlord/prop manager insurance has breed restrictions. BUT back to compensation - the LL insurance should cover your expenses. And I would get a lawyer for this if I were serious about it. I'd skip small claims because as the OP has stated - it is a hastle and on top of that it is up to you to collect if you win the case.

A lot of good stable dogs get euthanized here in the states annually. So if a less stable dog ends up getting euthanized in Canada after making a serious mistake -- that is sad but not as sad as the good dogs that end up euthanized down here for absolutely no fault of their own - no mistake on their part.

Then as someone else mentioned - if you let jerks intimidate you, jerks will continue to intimidate you and you will continue to be intimidated. I know this sound contrary to "pick your battles" but intimidation is one battle I vote for picking. (OK I know it's up to you but I do advocate for standing up to jerks.)


----------



## Nigel

Cara Fusinato said:


> Yes. Everyone is assuming their story is on the up and up. Is it from rescue? Is there a rabies cert? The dog was observed from the road in a car and has been in the house since. Is the dog chained in the backyard and has encountered a rabid animal and she was bit at precisely the wrong moment? Do you think these people would even know if the dog were sick? They don't seem like the brightest bulbs on the string. Considering similar individuals don't know what parvo is and think the dog ate something bad until it drops dead or think pitbulls don't have female puppies, can you just take their story and go "oh, OK, I'll be fine" without at least SOME proof. If I were bit by a friend's pet while our dogs were scuffling, yea, had shots, it's good A low-life stranger? Really? I really doubt if you all were bit by a strange dog of questionable background and health history you would just say "oh well, these things happen".
> 
> If you have a dog that could bite another dog, a stranger, a friend, your family -- you better man up and have your health certs in order and your homeowner's/renters insurance paid up. If you have an agressive dog it is your duty to either put it to sleep or manage it 100%. You all call for the aggressive GSD's to be put down, but you all are telling her "oh, just get over it, rabies is rare, its an aggressive illegal dog, it's OK". Little inconsistencies in the threads. Getting over it is not the issue. She needs the system to protect her -- she needs the rabies cert., she needs some compensation from the owners for her bills, she needs to know this dog won't come after anyone in the neighborhood again (at least have it evaluated for aggressiveness by an official who can determine that).
> 
> OP -- call the police and tell them they need to send someone over there and wait until the rabies cert and the name of the rescue has been turned over. Explain the health guy is on vacation and you need to be cleared medically. That's all you want. If they happen to notice it is a contraband dog and want to handle it, fine. The law is the law. It can be approached as any aggressive dog would be or it could be approached with the BSL. Not your problem. Your problem is rabies, infection, and lost wages and medical bills. Heck if someone's dog attacks me for whatever reason and I just go "hey it's fine". Someone backs into my car "hey, it's fine". Someone actually richocets a bullet and hits me "hey, it's fine". People need to man up to their liabilities -- whatever dangerous item they mismanaged.
> 
> Get the rabies cert. Get the wound healed appropriately. Make the authorities understand what has happened and let the law take it from there.
> 
> PS -- the cat I referenced did not have rabies. I had had it in my direct observation 4 or 5 days. I saw no signs of neurological problems, but the vet insisted, probably in a CYA move on his part. I didn' WANT the cat dead anymore than the OP wants the dog dead. However, have a dog quarantined in the house and the health inspector on vacation with no one performing follow-up -- don't you think that's a little less data than she needs? Dog could be found dead in the backyard tomorrow and you think the owners are gonna run down and share that info? Protocol is in place for unknown health histories on animals for a reason.



:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

Agree with this post. ( I do not know how to multiquote sorry)

"If you have a dog that could bite another dog, a stranger, a friend, your family -- you better man up and have your health certs in order and your homeowner's/renters insurance paid up. If you have an agressive dog it is your duty to either put it to sleep or manage it 100%. You all call for the aggressive GSD's to be put down, but you all are telling her "oh, just get over it, rabies is rare, its an aggressive illegal dog, it's OK". Little inconsistencies in the threads. Getting over it is not the issue. She needs the system to protect her -- she needs the rabies cert., she needs some compensation from the owners for her bills, she needs to know this dog won't come after anyone in the neighborhood again (at least have it evaluated for aggressiveness by an official who can determine that). "

OP -- call the police and tell them they need to send someone over there and wait until the rabies cert and the name of the rescue has been turned over. Explain the health guy is on vacation and you need to be cleared medically. That's all you want. If they happen to notice it is a contraband dog and want to handle it, fine. The law is the law. It can be approached as any aggressive dog would be or it could be approached with the BSL. Not your problem. Your problem is rabies, infection, and lost wages and medical bills. Heck if someone's dog attacks me for whatever reason and I just go "hey it's fine". Someone backs into my car "hey, it's fine". Someone actually richocets a bullet and hits me "hey, it's fine". People need to man up to their liabilities -- whatever dangerous item they mismanaged. "


Absolutely agree with middle on this one.

"Wow - 25 pages ranging from on topic to the moon....

Let me reiterate what was said in only one post: For monetary compensation go after the property owner rather than the tenants. One reason we run into breed restriction down here in the states is that landlord/prop manager insurance has breed restrictions. BUT back to compensation - the LL insurance should cover your expenses. And I would get a lawyer for this if I were serious about it. I'd skip small claims because as the OP has stated - it is a hastle and on top of that it is up to you to collect if you win the case.

A lot of good stable dogs get euthanized here in the states annually. So if a less stable dog ends up getting euthanized in Canada after making a serious mistake -- that is sad but not as sad as the good dogs that end up euthanized down here for absolutely no fault of their own - no mistake on their part.

Then as someone else mentioned - if you let jerks intimidate you, jerks will continue to intimidate you and you will continue to be intimidated. I know this sound contrary to "pick your battles" but intimidation is one battle I vote for picking. (OK I know it's up to you but I do advocate for standing up to jerks.) "


I asked about the security of your job due to the time off. I hope your boss is okat with the amount of time you are missing. 

I am sorry there are several attacking you for your feelings. Dog attacks are scary, they are hard to get over. You will get over this and move on. It is just sad you came here to vent and find some support and got told to pull up your big girl panties. Rude and unfeeling. 

If you want to PM me you can. Hugs.


----------



## my boy diesel

*And yeah, I have read countless posts about our GSD that just isn't "right" in the head and should be PTS.*
i have not seen dog aggression advised to be put to sleep
deliberate human aggression is rare and yes i have seen that advised to put to sleep
but dog to dog aggression? really? where did you see that advised to be euthanized?

you are confusing your incidents apparantly
if an owner comes on here and states their dogs got into a tiff and during the ensuing mayhem the owner got bit trying to separate the dogs is it advised to put the dog that bit to sleep?
i think not

once again this is not a human aggressive dog
if it was you would have known it


----------



## my boy diesel

* Our American friends probably don't understand the learned helplessness we've become accustomed to.*

this post is a bit amazing
do you thnk people down here tote around guns through city streets just to blast stray or attacking dogs away?

if this happened to me i would take another route
we end up learning which streets to avoid and simply do so
as someone else said the issue here is how ridiculous this thread has become
making a dog leave by rehoming or being put to death is a short term solution
there is always going to be dogs out there and some may end up trying to attack you or your dog
that is just how life is
if you do not wanna deal with it drive to a neighborhood there is no other dogs or a woody walking trail or any number of other things
but there is always going to be dogs out there and there may end up being confrontations from time to time

people simply learn to modify how or where they walk
that is not an exclusive right to americans


----------



## Blanketback

In many parts of the US, that dog would be dead by now. In several other places in the US, the whole neighborhood would be on alert, and the next offence would be its last. Why is that "amazing" to you?


----------



## my boy diesel

your comments about your learned helplessness in canada is what is amazing

and no he probably would not be dead unless that breed was restricted
even then he could be moved away and not put down
this dog did not maim the ops dog
did not even make a mark from my understanding
in the ensuing mayhem the op was bitten
again very common occurence and not one to euthanize a dog over


----------



## GatorBytes

You are assuming...How do you know this isn't human aggressive dog?

This dog circled to my left, we did a complete 360, G issued warning and dog lunged at him and then back and to my left, then G, he lunged again, G put himself between us.

At the home the dog glared at me and bumped me with his chest, if I had moved my arm up he would have lunged. It was then the guy grabbed it and it went snakey and he almost lost control.

The dog was outside when I got there, he went and brought it in w/o asking if I would be ok with...These people are not the sharpest.

The woman walked right into the small kitchen, I am standing right there and she sort of looked through me like I was invisible...the guy piped up "this is the lady", she snapped out of her daze and realized someone was standing in front of her in her kitchen.

I don't trust the dog
I don't trust the people
and I certainly don't trust that this will not happen again


----------



## Josie/Zeus

Have you called the cops?


----------



## lhczth

I was bitten several years ago. I was standing talking to the owner about the dog. The dog walked up and sniffed my hand, backed up and then wham grabbed my right jacket sleeve, came off and launched at my body. I brought my left arm up in defense so he only got my arm. Luckily I had on my heavy winter jacket and was able to tell the idiot owner to remove his dog when he just stood there. I have been working with and handling dogs for 30 years and this was my first bite. I just never think about it. The next weekend one of our club dogs ran past me and I visibly startled (our helper even commented on it). It even took me a couple of weeks before I was back to my normal "don't think about it" reaction to dogs. The OP suffering from PTSD and being afraid is not abnormal. Telling her to suck it up and move on doesn't help and for some people it isn't that easy. She may need professional help, but in any case, it will take some time. 

OP, the drama on the board is not helping you. You need to talk to the authorities or to people who can actually help you.


----------



## LaRen616

I got bit by a Springer Spaniel when I was 8-10 years old, I have 3 scars on my arm from that bite, I didn't have an issues recovering and I didn't harbor any ill feelings towards that dog or any others and this dog purposely bit me.

What about people who get bit by their own dogs when there dog gets into a fight with another? Does the owner put their dog to sleep because it accidently bit them? No, they don't.

What if Gator gets into a fight with someone else's dog and that person gets bit by Gator by accident, how would you feel if they were suddenly on a mission to have your dog killed?


----------



## LaRen616

My cousin was 15 years old when he was horribly mauled by a Bullmastiff and he still likes dogs.

My nephew was 7 years old when he was severely bitten in the face by a pitbull and he still likes dogs and he fought to save that dog's life.


----------



## GatorBytes

lhczth said:


> I was bitten several years ago. I was standing talking to the owner about the dog. The dog walked up and sniffed my hand, backed up and then wham grabbed my right jacket sleeve, came off and launched at my body. I brought my left arm up in defense so he only got my arm. Luckily I had on my heavy winter jacket and was able to tell the idiot owner to remove his dog when he just stood there. I have been working with and handling dogs for 30 years and this was my first bite. I just never think about it. The next weekend one of our club dogs ran past me and I visibly startled (our helper even commented on it). It even took me a couple of weeks before I was back to my normal "don't think about it" reaction to dogs. *The OP suffering from PTSD and being afraid is not abnormal. Telling her to suck it up and move on doesn't help and for some people it isn't that easy. She may need professional help, but in any case, it will take some time.
> 
> OP, the drama on the board is not helping you. You need to talk to the authorities or to people who can actually help you*.


 Thank You.

and thank you to the others who commented and understand the seriousness as well as the moral obligation and recognize that I was let down by the system...this should not be my battle. Should have been done and over, with nary a blip but my compassion for someone loosing a pet b/c of their negligence (over and over)....instead it is my problem to deal with.

It's not fair. Certainly not fair that I should be lynched for doing the right thing by any other standard of an escaped dog attack, other then in the case of BSL do to the magnitude of the likely outcome. Any other dog I'd have told to report it.


----------



## GatorBytes

LaRen616 said:


> I got bit by a Springer Spaniel when I was 8-10 years old, I have 3 scars on my arm from that bite, I didn't have an issues recovering and I didn't harbor any ill feelings towards that dog or any others and this dog purposely bit me.
> 
> What about people who get bit by their own dogs when there dog gets into a fight with another? Does the owner put their dog to sleep because it accidently bit them? No, they don't.
> 
> What if Gator gets into a fight with someone else's dog and that person gets bit by Gator by accident, how would you feel if they were suddenly on a mission to have your dog killed?





LaRen616 said:


> My cousin was 15 years old when he was horribly mauled by a Bullmastiff and he still likes dogs.
> 
> My nephew was 7 years old when he was severely bitten in the face by a pitbull and he still likes dogs and he fought to save that dog's life.


 So what?

I was bit in the face at 5 yrs. old by a Dobie. Still have the scar between my eye and nose. I still like dogs. I have one. A GSD

This dog can kill my dog next time. We got lucky.


----------



## Blanketback

There's no doubt that this dog should fall under the designation of "dangerous dog" according to the law here. This would ensure that the dog is muzzled in public, is in a secured enclosure when outside, and also carry liability insurance in case another "accident" happens. If the owners can't do these simple things, then they should reconsider having this dog in the first place. If the owners can't manage the dog properly and it continues to get loose and attack (by law, our pets are also protected from attack under DOLA) then there will be a PTS order. This is the reality, and it's not too much to ask.


----------



## my boy diesel

*This dog can kill my dog next time. We got lucky.*
i understand you are upset but it seems the story keeps changing from your original post which said

*Gator is doing well, my old guy held his own as dog tried to roll him. Gator got the better of him...sharper, faster. I tried to grab the dog as I thought he had G by the throat, 

the **** slip chain comes off the dog and he lunges to clamp down on Gators neck, but chomps down on my hand instead.*

again the dog was not going after you as per your own post
and your dog managed to keep clear of the dog so where he was not even injured


----------



## GatorBytes

My story hasn't changed, what you bolded was only part of the incident.

The dog had my dog by the throat, or so I thought, it was trying to roll him, G was pushed back into my legs...he wouldn't go down..it was then I thought he was done for it...it was then the owner showed grabbed at his dog. Only after the other dog was in the truck, there were no punctures to G's throat, I assume that the dog only got his fur do to his big mane.

G had punctures to his leg


----------



## Betty

Blanketback said:


> In many parts of the US, that dog would be dead by now. In several other places in the US, the whole neighborhood would be on alert, and the next offence would be its last. Why is that "amazing" to you?


Because of a dog on dog incident?


----------



## Blanketback

I don't think it's so much the fact that a couple of dogs went at it, since this does happen all the time and we dog owners can expect it, eventually. I think it's more of the fact that this dog charged from a distance, and attacked, and wouldn't have been stopped except some very large male intervened by pulling the dog off. If you knew GatorBytes then you'd know she falls _way_ short of a 240 lb. male, lol.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Recently a bully mix got into the backyard to meet dexter, they fought and it ended by us fixing the fence and saying nothing, if dex had of been injured It would have been a different post ending with me seeking coverage for vet bills. If the unknown dog had of bit me I dont know what I would have done, I would want to see vet records though. I dont think it would go much further then that though. The OP is entitled to do what she feels like if its within the law and she can have whatever emotional response she wants to have. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Bridget

I feel for the OP and hope for fast recovery. Not sure what I think about that particular dog, as I didn't see the incident. I am not liking some of the breed bias I am seeing here. For my part, I love most pitbull types, especially after getting quite a bit of experience with them at the shelter. Even so, you can have a problem dog in any breed. The charts and statistics are lost on me, as I have never believed statistics unless I gathered them myself.


----------



## Betty

Here Animal Control has the option to allow you to quarantine at home. Perhaps that's what they did in this instance? And all they do is eyeball the dog, pretty much like you described.

I think some of the posters are saying, "yes it sucks, you've called the government, you've done what you can do and it's time to start trying to move forward. 

Often easier typed then done but.........

I think when something bad like this happens it can help if your distract yourself from dwelling on it and playing the "What if" game. Try and do something nice for you and your dog today and see if that helps.


----------



## Heidigsd

> I am sorry there are several attacking you for your feelings. Dog attacks are scary, they are hard to get over. You will get over this and move on. It is just sad you came here to vent and find some support and got told to pull up your big girl panties. Rude and unfeeling.
> 
> If you want to PM me you can. Hugs.


I must say I agree with this 100% 

I am really surprised at some of the comments or maybe I shouldn't be  Being on the receiving end of a dog attack is scary enough and you would have to be an idiot not to be concerned that this could happen again. Gator could have been seriously injured and I know the bite to her hand has to be very painful. 

GatorBytes - I hope your hand heals quickly and that you and Gator won't have anymore encounters with this dog. I am really sorry this happened to you! :hug:


----------



## GSDGunner

Heidigsd said:


> I must say I agree with this 100%
> 
> I am really surprised at some of the comments or maybe I shouldn't be  Being on the receiving end of a dog attack is scary enough and you would have to be an idiot not to be concerned that this could happen again. Gator could have been seriously injured and I know the bite to her hand has to be very painful.
> 
> GatorBytes - I hope your hand heals quickly and that you and Gator won't have anymore encounters with this dog. I am really sorry this happened to you! :hug:


:thumbup:


----------



## blackshep

GatorBytes said:


> Just my dumb luck - couldn't be attacked by a rich doctors dog....noooo


LOL! Hey, I hear there's money in narcotics, might be worth a shot. lol


----------



## Chip18

It sounds like this dog is a continuing on going threat? The OP has may respect! Protect your dog, you can't do better than this!

If your dog gets attached you have the option to scream and run or call 911?? Or you can defend your dog! If you chose to defend then depending on how things unfold "you" could get hurt!

Putting her hand in the way was a mistake or maybe not, her hand might have saved her dogs throat 
Who knows ?? 

Some of us might have gotten hurt worst, some of us might not have gotten hurt at all, depends on the tactics we chose to break up a fight.

The faults "not" on her! Some folks need to get over themselves.

http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html


----------



## llombardo

I'm thinking about what I experienced on Saturday with a dog that got out of his yard. The dog is tied up all the time or in small area , so when he got out he just ran. He ran fast enough that I had to jump in my car to catch him, which was about a mile from where we started. My point is we don't even know if this dog got out to specifically to attack or he got out and in his joy run he came across the OP and her dog. Dogs are fast and while I can see the OP really thinking the dog came at her, did he do it for the reasons she thinks . Again the dogs owner should manage the dog better but did anyone think the dog was going to attack? As soon as the dog got out they were chasing it down. It seems there thinking was oh crap the dog got out and we need to get him quick.


----------



## DJEtzel

llombardo said:


> I'm thinking about what I experienced on Saturday with a dog that got out of his yard. The dog is tied up all the time or in small area , so when he got out he just ran. He ran fast enough that I had to jump in my car to catch him, which was about a mile from where we started. My point is we don't even know if this dog got out to specifically to attack or he got out and in his joy run he came across the OP and her dog. Dogs are fast and while I can see the OP really thinking the dog came at her, did he do it for the reasons she thinks . Again the dogs owner should manage the dog better but did anyone think the dog was going to attack? As soon as the dog got out they were chasing it down. It seems there thinking was oh crap the dog got out and we need to get him quick.


Exactly. 

And to be completely honest, I would not call this an attack. The dog didn't do any damage to hers, accidentally bit her during the scuffle with her dog. If he wanted to, he would have hurt her dog or her dog would have hurt him in the process, and wouldn't have stopped. My dog got bit by another dog and had a puncture in his ear and I am hesitant to call it an "attack".


----------



## Chip18

Seriously??? When did "this turn into a law site? By any definition I could find this is an "attack!" To me an "engagement" with "intent" to do harm..."that is what happened!"! No one is arguing the dogs "intent" topic is on what the dog did!

A dog comes at me or mine with "intent" to do harm, that's good enough for me! Barring intervention "somebodies" getting hurt! 

My first reaction is "not" to grab my phone and consulate a lawyer?! But hey everybody is different Maybe the dogs "intent" was to "attack" someone that would scream and run away and let the dogs work it out??


----------



## GatorBytes

Heidigsd said:


> I must say I agree with this 100%
> 
> I am really surprised at some of the comments or maybe I shouldn't be  Being on the receiving end of a dog attack is scary enough and you would have to be an idiot not to be concerned that this could happen again. Gator could have been seriously injured and I know the bite to her hand has to be very painful.
> 
> GatorBytes - I hope your hand heals quickly and that you and Gator won't have anymore encounters with this dog. I am really sorry this happened to you! :hug:


 Thank you very much, I really appreciate the sentiment


GSDGunner said:


> :thumbup:


 and for the thumbs Gunner (where's your hat?)



blackshep said:


> LOL! Hey, I hear there's money in narcotics, might be worth a shot. lol


 All I have is Tylenol w/codeine. Sigh.



Chip18 said:


> It sounds like this dog is a continuing on going threat? The OP has may respect! Protect your dog, you can't do better than this!
> 
> If your dog gets attached you have the option to scream and run or call 911?? Or you can defend your dog! If you chose to defend then depending on how things unfold "you" could get hurt!
> 
> Putting her hand in the way was a mistake or maybe not, her hand might have saved her dogs throat
> Who knows ??
> 
> Some of us might have gotten hurt worst, some of us might not have gotten hurt at all, depends on the tactics we chose to break up a fight.
> 
> The faults "not" on her! Some folks need to get over themselves.
> 
> http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...-if-another-dog-attacks-your-while-leash.html


 
Thank you too Chip, and for your prior post couple days ago that I wanted to acknowledge
Cheers you guys!

Taking Betty's advice and trying not to dwell, I took G on his walk and went into a controlled anxiety, tried to let him have his day, but too close to incident. He's hot so didn't need much. It's a beautiful day.

My upstairs neighbour was out doing yard/garden prep - G LOVES this guy, so he got major rub downs, hung in the yard, rolled in the grass AND think he caught fleas (cannot win for losing)...sprayed him with cedar oil

I have a small fire dish, so that's what we are doing - BBQ flame style....first fire of season


----------



## GatorBytes

Chip18 said:


> Seriously??? When did "this turn into a law site? By any definition I could find this is an "attack!" To me an "engagement" with "intent" to do harm..."that is what happened!"! No one is arguing the dogs "intent" topic is on what the dog did!
> 
> A dog comes at me or mine with "intent" to do harm, that's good enough for me! Barring intervention "somebodies" getting hurt!
> 
> My first reaction is "not" to grab my phone and consulate a lawyer?! But hey everybody is different Maybe the dogs "intent" was to "attack" someone that would scream and run away and let the dogs work it out??



So guess we're safe. Guru's said so

All other threads about dogs at large attacking or menacing - every OP gets the "call AC" advice.

I get...well you already know. sad. sigh.


----------



## llombardo

Chip18 said:


> Seriously??? When did "this turn into a law site? By any definition I could find this is an "attack!" To me an "engagement" with "intent" to do harm..."that is what happened!"! No one is arguing the dogs "intent" topic is on what the dog did!
> 
> A dog comes at me or mine with "intent" to do harm, that's good enough for me! Barring intervention "somebodies" getting hurt!
> 
> My first reaction is "not" to grab my phone and consulate a lawyer?! But hey everybody is different Maybe the dogs "intent" was to "attack" someone that would scream and run away and let the dogs work it out??


When my pup was attacked the dog latched on and would not release my pup. Vet bills were a couple thousand dollars. That is an attack at its fullest. I'm not saying the OP wasn't attacked but there are different levels and extremes. Even after my pup was attacked I didn't hold it against the dog or the breed(it was a Rott) but I did advise the owner to be careful where they took there dog in the future. I protected my dog by not going back to where the attack happened. I can't control what other people do but I can certainly do what is needed to protect my dog.


----------



## mtmarabianz

Point is, a responsible owner & this would not happen.
it's called OB for all you wanta be owners

& if it happened in my city, cops take it serious = meaning = "DEATH SENTENCE"

Words of Ed Fawley = "if you don't want the cops called, train your dog" meaning
OB before bite training, for the lame of heart


----------



## Chip18

llombardo said:


> When my pup was attacked the dog latched on and would not release my pup. Vet bills were a couple thousand dollars. That is an attack at its fullest. I'm not saying the OP wasn't attacked but there are different levels and extremes. Even after my pup was attacked I didn't hold it against the dog or the breed(it was a Rott) but I did advise the owner to be careful where they took there dog in the future. I protected my dog by not going back to where the attack happened. I can't control what other people do but I can certainly do what is needed to protect my dog.


First gonna say I singled out no one! But without context...some statements being made sounded pretty unreasonable!

Yes by "those" standards this was not an attack. By my standards it was! My standards for an "attack" are pretty low, my threshold for crap from loose dogs coming after mine is ugh... "zero!"

I don't go by degree of damage done, I go by "intent" to do harm! By your standards and the OP's my dogs have never been "attacked" because they have never been successfully "engaged" by a loose dog!

A dog comes after mine with "intent" to do harm and I'm ready to "persecute" said dog with "extreme prejudice!" 


In my few loose encounters thus far that has been enough.


----------



## huntergreen

and another thread gone to ****!!!!!!! 
gator, how is the swelling in your hand today.


----------



## GSDGunner

GatorBytes said:


> and for the thumbs Gunner (where's your hat?)


Got tired of it but it will be back. 
But will this do for right now?


----------



## llombardo

Now back to Gator, I seriously hope you are recovering and feeling better. I don't want you to think that I'm attacking you. I just don't see you as the type of person to push this issue because I know what your dog means to you and that you would never want to be on the other side. No one wants to be on the other dude. There are so many people that don't give rabies shots but do the titers and sometimes in situations like this that wouldn't be enough.


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> and another thread gone to ****!!!!!!!
> gator, how is the swelling in your hand today.


Hunter, the swelling is about 70% gone, a little disappointed....can see veins in my hand again, but the middle and second last knuckle still one bump, middle is still pudgy, cannot touch my palm with it, say about 60% improvement

Pain is about 85% improvement 

Thank you for asking 


GSDGunner said:


> Got tired of it but it will be back.
> But will this do for right now?


:wub:



llombardo said:


> Now back to Gator, I seriously hope you are recovering and feeling better. I don't want you to think that I'm attacking you. I just don't see you as the type of person to push this issue because I know what your dog means to you and that you would never want to be on the other side. No one wants to be on the other dude. There are so many people that don't give rabies shots but do the titers and sometimes in situations like this that wouldn't be enough.


Thank you. And I know, I know you are a lover of all creatures big and small. Maybe to a fault in this case. Not just the dog issue, it's the human issue. My gut issue. Moral issue to my community.


----------



## llombardo

mtmarabianz said:


> Than why blame the victim here? Or rather holding the owners responsible?
> 
> Dogs are dogs, too bad someone got hurt in the process of stupidity


I'm not blaming the victim. I want her to move forward, learn from this experience and not be the victim. Accidents happen. I never said they aren't or shouldn't be responsible. In fact they should be and the dog shouldn't be. I have been attacked and I have been in the OP's shoes and the best thing is to move forward. It is not her job to save the community from this dog, it's in the hands of the people that deemed the dog healthy and quarantined it. It is on them if this dog attacks again. She has done her part by reporting it. She needs to heal and figure out how to get monetary compensation, which is unlikely. The OP needs to know this stuff happens everywhere everyday and people have lost much more. It does her no good to let it eat her alive and make her anxious. Get some pepper spray and carry on, be ready to use it and enjoy her dog. I don't want her to ever be on the other side if her dog does the attacking. She would fight tooth and nail for her dog. It can easily happen and karma is not a pretty thing. That's all I'm saying.


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> Thank you for asking
> 
> 
> :wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you. And I know, I know you are a lover of all creatures big and small. Maybe to a fault in this case. Not just the dog issue, it's the human issue. My gut issue. Moral issue to my community.


While most of this is true I would feel completely different if your dog was seriously hurt or if I thought you weren't going to heal completely in the next week. I feel the dog that did this could have done do much more damage and you should consider yourself lucky. Those people that own the dog very well could have prevented a lot more damage. They tried doing the right thing and I am sure they feel bad about it, but don't knows his to make things right for everyone involved.


----------



## Sarah~

llombardo said:


> I'm not blaming the victim. I want her to move forward, learn from this experience and not be the victim. Accidents happen. I never said they aren't or shouldn't be responsible. In fact they should be and the dog shouldn't be. I have been attacked and I have been in the OP's shoes and the best thing is to move forward. It is not her job to save the community from this dog, it's in the hands of the people that deemed the dog healthy and quarantined it. It is on them if this dog attacks again. She has done her part by reporting it. She needs to heal and figure out how to get monetary compensation, which is unlikely. The OP needs to know this stuff happens everywhere everyday and people have lost much more. It does her no good to let it eat her alive and make her anxious. Get some pepper spray and carry on, be ready to use it and enjoy her dog. I don't want her to ever be on the other side if her dog does the attacking. She would fight tooth and nail for her dog. It can easily happen and karma is not a pretty thing. That's all I'm saying.


Very nicely put


----------



## selzer

Maybe because this is a type of dog that has been banned in the location for a significant period, it adds to how frightened and angry the OP is about the incident. 

I really do not think that there is much deviation on the board with respect to euthanizing a dog for a type of aggression. Especially with dogs that aggress toward children, there are a lot of people pretty strong in the trenches of encouraging the owner of the dog to put the dog down. 

Human aggression is much different than dog aggression and we do not, or I have not noticed people encouraging people to euthanize dogs due to dog aggression. And yes, it still is dog aggression if a person gets their hand or leg in the way of a couple of dogs that are battling. 

I am glad that the swelling and pain have significantly reduced. 

There is another thing, and that is your culpability if this dog attacks another dog and possibly its person, because you did not persue it to the ends of the earth. Do you call the cops every time someone drives off that has drunk more than two beers? That person could kill someone. I have a friend that lost her husband, her unborn baby, her cousin, and her cousin's girl friend due to some yayhoo that was drinking and driving. 

Death by drunk driving is far more prevalent than death by dog bite (while yes it does happen -- 11 in Ohio in a ten year period). Or for that matter, do you call the cops every time you see someone texting while driving? 

Long answer short, no I do not call the cops every time I know someone shouldn't be behind the wheel. I can't do that. I can't call the cops on my sister's husband, cause him to get arrested, if that happens he loses his job, if that happens they lose their home and the health insurance for the kids. No, I can't do that. He has managed to not get a DUI, I don't know how, the guy is half-pickled, but I have not turned in most of the people I know for driving under the influence. And I have struggled with the question of how I would forgive myself if they killed someone. 

I think we need to take care of ourselves. If this yayhoo did something that caused damage to you and your dog, and you want the damages paid for, then file some sort suit. 

I would only go after the dog if it was clearly trying to attack a person, not a dog. 

Oh, and in case some of you Canadians think we south of the boarder shoot dogs before they get close to ours, that's really insane. People who fire their concealed guns indiscriminately, will have those permits pulled. We do not walk around the streets blowing away every dog that looks at us funny. Farmers and hunters will shoot loose dogs that are menacing livestock or chasing deer, though often even they will try to get the dog warden to take care of the problem first. Some farmers will give a dog a pass, and take it back to its owners, and tell them point blank if they see the dog again, it will not make it off their land alive.

But even on my property, if the neighbor's dog is charging my dog, I can't shoot it legally. I have to say it is charging at me. Then I can shoot it, but even that is really rare. People will shoot, shovel, and shut up about it, because if they don't they will get roasted in the papers, etc.

A farmer depends on their livestock. They have the right to shoot stray dogs that are worrying or outright killing their stock. Beyond that it is very rare for anyone anywhere to shoot and kill someone's dog. 

There may be a few fellows on here that talk big about shooting dogs before they get to theirs. They are full of hot air. If they ever do it, they will be in a world of hurt. Most of us have lived for decades and have never had to resort to anything to keep our critters safe on a walk. We have managed to break up fights here or there. And we avoid areas where dogs are not to be trusted. We do not carry firearms around to shoot people's dogs.


----------



## my boy diesel

llombardo said:


> I'm not blaming the victim. I want her to move forward, learn from this experience and not be the victim. Accidents happen. I never said they aren't or shouldn't be responsible. In fact they should be and the dog shouldn't be. I have been attacked and I have been in the OP's shoes and the best thing is to move forward. It is not her job to save the community from this dog, it's in the hands of the people that deemed the dog healthy and quarantined it. It is on them if this dog attacks again. She has done her part by reporting it. She needs to heal and figure out how to get monetary compensation, which is unlikely. The OP needs to know this stuff happens everywhere everyday and people have lost much more. It does her no good to let it eat her alive and make her anxious. Get some pepper spray and carry on, be ready to use it and enjoy her dog. I don't want her to ever be on the other side if her dog does the attacking. She would fight tooth and nail for her dog. It can easily happen and karma is not a pretty thing. That's all I'm saying.


very good post


----------



## shepherdmom

Chip18 said:


> Yes by "those" standards this was not an attack. By my standards it was! My standards for an "attack" are pretty low, my threshold for crap from loose dogs coming after mine is ugh... "zero!"
> 
> I don't go by degree of damage done, I go by "intent" to do harm! By your standards and the OP's my dogs have never been "attacked" because they have never been successfully "engaged" by a loose dog!
> 
> A dog comes after mine with "intent" to do harm and I'm ready to "persecute" said dog with "extreme prejudice!"
> 
> 
> In my few loose encounters thus far that has been enough.


:thumbup: Agree.


----------



## ozzymama

selzer said:


> Oh, and in case some of you Canadians think we south of the boarder shoot dogs before they get close to ours, that's really insane. People who fire their concealed guns indiscriminately, will have those permits pulled. We do not walk around the streets blowing away every dog that looks at us funny. Farmers and hunters will shoot loose dogs that are menacing livestock or chasing deer, though often even they will try to get the dog warden to take care of the problem first. Some farmers will give a dog a pass, and take it back to its owners, and tell them point blank if they see the dog again, it will not make it off their land alive.
> 
> But even on my property, if the neighbor's dog is charging my dog, I can't shoot it legally. I have to say it is charging at me. Then I can shoot it, but even that is really rare. People will shoot, shovel, and shut up about it, because if they don't they will get roasted in the papers, etc.
> 
> A farmer depends on their livestock. They have the right to shoot stray dogs that are worrying or outright killing their stock. Beyond that it is very rare for anyone anywhere to shoot and kill someone's dog.
> 
> There may be a few fellows on here that talk big about shooting dogs before they get to theirs. They are full of hot air. If they ever do it, they will be in a world of hurt. Most of us have lived for decades and have never had to resort to anything to keep our critters safe on a walk. We have managed to break up fights here or there. And we avoid areas where dogs are not to be trusted. We do not carry firearms around to shoot people's dogs.


Considering that is the exact same way it is here... I doubt any of us would be confused.


----------



## ozzymama

To the OP, you may not want to carry bear spray, it's a grey area, especially where you live. I could get away with it, I live in bear country, but unless you live in bear country, it could be considered a concealed weapon, not to mention it is a pepper spray, so there is always the risk of it blowing back into your own eyes. You have to dispense it for 8 seconds and it will go 8 meters, creating a fog of sorts. 
You can buy air horns at the dollar store, they are loud! Other than that, a cool hiking stick, even a cane, or I do still see people walking with ski poles, nordic walking, is what I think that fad was.


----------



## shepherdmom

selzer said:


> Oh, and in case some of you Canadians think we south of the boarder shoot dogs before they get close to ours, that's really insane. People who fire their concealed guns indiscriminately, will have those permits pulled. We do not walk around the streets blowing away every dog that looks at us funny. Farmers and hunters will shoot loose dogs that are menacing livestock or chasing deer, though often even they will try to get the dog warden to take care of the problem first. Some farmers will give a dog a pass, and take it back to its owners, and tell them point blank if they see the dog again, it will not make it off their land alive.
> 
> But even on my property, if the neighbor's dog is charging my dog, I can't shoot it legally. I have to say it is charging at me. Then I can shoot it, but even that is really rare. .


Umm you don't live in my area. We don't need permits to carry. Call the local sheriff to report a stray and they will tell you to shoot it. 

Nevada Revised Statues. Please note the bolded section. 

"1. Every person having the care or custody of any animal known to possess any vicious or dangerous tendencies, who allows it to escape or run at large in any place or manner liable to endanger the safety of any person, is guilty of a misdemeanor.

2. *Any person may lawfully and without liability for damages kill such an animal when reasonably necessary to protect his own safety or the public safety,* or if the animal chases, worries, injures or kills his livestock on the land of any person other than that of the owner of the animal.

3. Every person having the care or custody of an animal which chases, worries, injures or kills the livestock of another on land other than his own is liable to the owner of the livestock for damage to it."


----------



## llombardo

shepherdmom said:


> Umm you don't live in my area. We don't need permits to carry. Call the local sheriff to report a stray and they will tell you to shoot it.
> 
> Nevada Revised Statues. Please note the bolded section.
> 
> "1. Every person having the care or custody of any animal known to possess any vicious or dangerous tendencies, who allows it to escape or run at large in any place or manner liable to endanger the safety of any person, is guilty of a misdemeanor.
> 
> 2. *Any person may lawfully and without liability for damages kill such an animal when reasonably necessary to protect his own safety or the public safety,* or if the animal chases, worries, injures or kills his livestock on the land of any person other than that of the owner of the animal.
> 
> 3. Every person having the care or custody of an animal which chases, worries, injures or kills the livestock of another on land other than his own is liable to the owner of the livestock for damage to it."


Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


----------



## shepherdmom

llombardo said:


> Just because you can doesn't mean you should.


Wow, Really??!!! Sorry if a dog attacks me or my dogs I wouldn't think twice about shooting it.


----------



## llombardo

shepherdmom said:


> Wow, Really??!!! Sorry if a dog attacks me or my dogs I wouldn't think twice about shooting it.


Really, morally I couldn't and wouldn't. I've made it through many years, many dog fights, and many dog attacks without harming anything. I can't think of one dog that I would say I would consider vicious enough to kill. I couldn't live with myself. There are so many other ways to go about it that it wouldn't even be a consideration in any situation.


----------



## shepherdmom

llombardo said:


> Really, morally I couldn't and wouldn't. I've made it through many years, many dog fights, and many dog attacks without harming anything. I can't think of one dog that I would say I would consider vicious enough to kill. I couldn't live with myself. There are so many other ways to go about it that it wouldn't even be a consideration in any situation.


You and I live in totally different worlds. I don't even know what to make of someone that would let their dog be hurt because they wouldn't shoot. 

We will have to disagree on this one.


----------



## Chip18

OMG, I go away for a few hours come back and now we are gunning down dogs on the streets of America! 

Sorry everyone if I gave folks the "impression" that I'm out there on the streets hurting dogs that look at mine wrong! Not my "intent" not what I do!

I take "point" for my guys ( not recommend) but it's how I roll, I felt the OP was being unfairly "attacked" so I as well as others stepped up, that's what I do!

What I should have done was post this:

Leerburg | How to Break Up a Dog Fight Without Getting Hurt!

That is reasonable and prudent advice from an expert "I'm a pet person"  As they say do what I say...not what I do! Don't want anybody hurt taking a "testosterone" fueled approach to off leash dog encounters!


----------



## llombardo

shepherdmom said:


> You and I live in totally different worlds. I don't even know what to make of someone that would let their dog be hurt because they wouldn't shoot.
> 
> We will have to disagree on this one.


That's fine to disagree. I have only had one dog ever get hurt in an attack and that was at a dog park, even then I was able to prevent much more serious injuries to my dog without harming the other dog, I just don't find it necessary.


----------



## DJEtzel

llombardo said:


> That's fine to disagree. I have only had one dog ever get hurt in an attack and that was at a dog park, even then I was able to prevent much more serious injuries to my dog without harming the other dog, I just don't find it necessary.


Agreed completely. 

The only way shooting a dog is going to help is if you shoot it while it's charging, and at that point I've lost all respect for you because you just killed an innocent dog. Once they are in a scuffle you are almost guaranteed not going to be able to aim accurately at the offending dog. Chances of you shooting your own dog are pretty high, and in the time it takes you to aim and fire, I could have already broken up the fight and there would have been less damage done.


----------



## GatorBytes

On a diff subject. I just called work to speak with my boss. Seems she wasn't clear that I had called in to advise and thought I just didn't show up Sunday....She said "I don't know...___(her son) said something - you were bit by dog or something. I don't know, don't know if you were coming back"

I'm like WTH??? I said, I called thurs for fri, fri for sat and sat about sunday....didn't he tell you?

She says yeah o.k. see you Friday? I said yes, but not sure I'll be 100%, she then changes it to Sat. says no, fri. we are ok. see you sat.

I struggled to get this shift back for two months. and I struggled to keep head above water. The winter from you know what caused major loss of business and my other shifts $$ were down too.

This month has 5 weekends. This past weekend was going to allow me to cover shortage of rent, my arrears of on gas bill and my hydro. Not only am I in arrears, my loss of pay, my loss of tips....I lost my shift.

Fanflippentastic


----------



## LaRen616

llombardo said:


> Really, morally I couldn't and wouldn't. I've made it through many years, many dog fights, and many dog attacks without harming anything. I can't think of one dog that I would say I would consider vicious enough to kill. I couldn't live with myself. There are so many other ways to go about it that it wouldn't even be a consideration in any situation.


:thumbup: I could kick the crap out of it but I couldn't kill it. That dog could be an amazing, beloved pet that is wonderful with people but it just doesn't like other dogs. 



llombardo said:


> That's fine to disagree. I have only had one dog ever get hurt in an attack and that was at a dog park, even then I was able to prevent much more serious injuries to my dog without harming the other dog, I just don't find it necessary.


:thumbup:



DJEtzel said:


> Agreed completely.
> 
> The only way shooting a dog is going to help is if you shoot it while it's charging, and at that point I've lost all respect for you because you just killed an innocent dog. Once they are in a scuffle you are almost guaranteed not going to be able to aim accurately at the offending dog. Chances of you shooting your own dog are pretty high, and in the time it takes you to aim and fire, I could have already broken up the fight and there would have been less damage done.


:thumbup:


----------



## JakodaCD OA

The only way I would shoot a dog is if it was going to cause ME, my dog, my other animals bodily harm and it would be a last resort.

I don't know "your" dog (general), I don't care if it's friendly with "you", "your family" etc...if it's going to do harm to myself or my dog, I'm protecting them first.


----------



## misslesleedavis1

Oh GB  I hope your boss is not a **** to you  that is the worst.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kayos and Havoc

If you lose your job over this it is definitley time to lawyer up. I was really afraid of that. 

Kind of funny story - I move every 5 or 6 years for work. This is actually my third stint in Oklahoma. I lived here in the mid 90's and hubby and I had rural property. We all had about 5 acre plots and there were two pretty good sized cattle spreads about a mile down our road. I used to walk Lucky and Wolf down the road every day. It was really the only place to walk. Well, we had a nieghbor with 2 Cattle Dogs (they did not have cattle, they were pets). This neighbor also happened to be my hubby's boss. 

Those cattle dogs would come out after us probably 2 or 3 times a week. I walked my dogs on leash because I did not want them chasing cattle and getting shot by a farmer. On one particular day I decided to use my leash coupler (bad idea). The cattle dogs came out and went after Wolfie and I ended up tangled in the leash. A fight ensued, Lucky's face was ripped up and she got to go to the vet. I had had enoguh and called the sheriff, he told me to shoot the dogs. I had no intention of shooting someones pet especially when the other homes are so close by and kids are out playing. 

So I took the vet bill to the owner of the cattle dogs and they of course did not pay it. But they did tell me if I would call ahead when I was going to walk they would bring the dogs inside. This was a bad mistake as I decided that I would like to walk at very odd hours like 2 AM, midnight. 4 AM on Sunday morning etc. It took one week and I never saw those dogs again. I did hear them in a fenced yard. 

No shots were ever fired but I won the day on that one.


----------



## Blanketback

Stay positive, GatorBytes! I know it really sucks that the Fri. shift is gone, but that won't last - will it? Pretty soon the nice weather will be back, so won't it get busier? I'm _so_ sorry you're in this position! Hugs!!

And I'm sorry I threw the thread OT with my comments about self defence, and where that lead.* 
But considering that I know you and Gator IRL, and I care about the two of you, this whole episode really upsets me. I don't understand why others can't see the magnitude of the situation, with a known offender (a "troubled" dog) that's been seen at other times loose in the neighborhood, that's targeted Gator (who's a senior) and then it took the owner to pull this attacker off! WTH would have been the outcome if the owner wasn't there?! And 240 lbs. of masculine power isn't something that you could ever hope to mimic on your own. It's very depressing to me.

* I actually have my firearms license myself, and know how to shoot. Many Canadians do, despite the myth. Not to say that I'd blast away at a charging dog if I had the opportunity, but I would like to carry something to protect myself without breaking the law, to use in an emergency. Knives, batons, and pepper spray might not be the solution - but they're definitely illegal, regardless.


----------



## Courtney

GatorBytes-what is the company policy/protocol for calling off work? Are they going to require a doctor's release before allowing you to return?

I get nervous when there is a disconnect when employees call off. For the boss to think you were a no call no show tells me your employment record has been noted.

If I were you, I would be scheduling a time to speak with the boss in person to get everyone on the same page, clear up any miscommunication.

This is your livelihood...


----------



## GatorBytes

I don't know where the miscommunication happened. I kept insisting to him for # so I could text pic's...He kept telling me no, that's alright...I thought the message was conveyed to boss as she may have been busy, I would think he would say "so you need/want to speak to ___" Nope.

I don't think they understand the situation.

I will swing by work if I can get an app. with doc for tomorrow in the city (I used to live), go see my mom at time and visit army surplus store (if there still), they had "bear" spray (yrs. ago), in a "personal" size.

I went to TSC and Canadian tire - Bear spray they have you need holster to carry (hey my gun ref...lol, humour - trying, I'm trying ), so not too sure about + it's 40 bucks.


----------



## Blanketback

I don't know if bear spray is the best idea? Is this legal in the city? And it's expensive too. What about a can of wasp/hornet spray? That's what other city people carry, or so I've read on other forums - it's legal for sure, and you can always say you're allergic to bee stings so you use that as prevention. Only $10 for a can.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

Give the boss the link to this thread . . . no wait.

Seriously, I hope the boss listens and understands and things normalize. 

Rabies cert. yet and/or call that anyone has followed up on anything?


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> I don't know if bear spray is the best idea? Is this legal in the city? And it's expensive too. What about a can of wasp/hornet spray? That's what other city people carry, or so I've read on other forums - it's legal for sure, and you can always say you're allergic to bee stings so you use that as prevention. Only $10 for a can.


 
Isnt bear spray more precision? I don't want to fog my dog with aerosol spray


----------



## Blanketback

When your boss sees those pictures of your hand, she'll be more than sympathetic - I'm sure of it. She probably has dealt with tons of people over the years that just drop off the face of the earth with no notice. Everyone seems to just quit these days, IME. What ever happened to the 2 weeks that was customary? I haven't seen that in ages, lol! Be strong, stay positive 

ETA: isn't bear spray a fog too? I think there's spray, fog and foam styles for these things.


----------



## Cara Fusinato

When my dog was being attacked by a deer -- yea, I know, freak situation -- husband fended off with walking stick (trekking pole). I wouldn't walk without one at this point. That may be an option.


----------



## Blanketback

I have an awesome cane that used to belong to my grandmother, with a gorgeous brass horse head on the top. _Ouch_, in other words, lol! But right now, is _anything_ practical at all, with one hand out of commission? If you drop the leash to defend yourselves, the dogs might end up in the road - a whole other problem. Oh crap, why did this have to happen?


----------



## shepherdmom

DJEtzel said:


> Agreed completely.
> 
> The only way shooting a dog is going to help is if you shoot it while it's charging, and at that point I've lost all respect for you because you just killed an innocent dog. Once they are in a scuffle you are almost guaranteed not going to be able to aim accurately at the offending dog. Chances of you shooting your own dog are pretty high, and in the time it takes you to aim and fire, I could have already broken up the fight and there would have been less damage done.


No dog charging my dogs in my yard is innocent. I have no idea how to break up a dog fight safely without getting hurt. I'm no expert. I broke up a dog fight when I was younger and I got lucky. Today after several shoulder and other surgeries I don't have the strength I had in my youth. 

I've seen dog fights and the result. It's so no happening on my watch. My dogs will be protected. That is my job! 

That being said I'm not going to shoot any dog that comes into my yard. Many years ago, two beautiful springer spaniels showed up out of the blue one day. They didn't bother me and my dogs were inside. They wouldn't let me get near them though. 

I opened my gate so they had a safe way out and could get home. I can't tell you how much I regret that. A few hours later I heard shots. My neighbor shot both of them. I was horrified. These were not mean dogs. I did call the sheriff and he came out and said nothing he could do the dogs were on his property. 

Gator, I hope you don't lose your job. Good luck and get well soon!


----------



## GatorBytes

Cara Fusinato said:


> Give the boss the link to this thread . . . no wait.
> 
> Seriously, I hope the boss listens and understands and things normalize.
> 
> Rabies cert. yet and/or call that anyone has followed up on anything?


 
B/C of the severe weather, the restaurant took a hit, we all did
. Friday was a so/so day...other 2 servers griped they not making money, if get little busy, boss does the work....she very hands on...so they can essentially manage w/o me...I had lost the shift Jan/Feb....March, boss on vacation so I worked...when back she allowed me to work despite the groaning from others (1 girl trying to get me fired, but boss see's through her)...it was a very lucrative shift despite business...but having it off last fri. just reinforced they could do w/o another body.


As of this moment, no call back about the cert. Going to call again now.
The dog owners have not replied to my request to speak to, nor did they f//u with their text of getting me money for yesterday.

If I sue, I have to report...sorry to those who don't agree. But dogs are not illegal in apts./rentals, even if sign a no pets clause, you can still have a pet (except in a condo where the shareholders - owners vote on rules for that condo complex). You cannot have a banned pet.

Lombardo...this dog does not fall under Grandfather at 3-5yrs old. It would have to be 14yrs old. It was brought in by other province so means it wasn't even in Ontario...if any of this is true anyhow...moot point

Now I am not about to go through what I went through (just a short time ago-some of you know what I am talking about) again for anybody's dog


----------



## Blanketback

Why would anyone disagree? I'll tell you - if my dog for some reason attacks another dog, I'm going to be _extremely_ apologetic and darn sure I'm paying the vet bill (or anything related) to avoid any dealing with DOLA myself - since it applies to ALL dogs, not just pit bulls. It makes me think these people don't even care about their dog, to just blow you off like that.


----------



## Sunflowers

GatorBytes said:


> Well if they don't provide proof of rabies vax., then I will be insisting the dog destroyed so it's brain can be sent off for confirmation.
> 
> I should really be insisting on titer as well.


Since you say this dog bit Gator on the leg... is Gator vaccinated against rabies?


----------



## Heidigsd

shepherdmom said:


> You and I live in totally different worlds. I don't even know what to make of someone that would let their dog be hurt because they wouldn't shoot.
> 
> We will have to disagree on this one.


:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## BahCan

Sunflowers....Thats a good question. I have been wondering the same thing because I believe Gator did not have a current Rabies Vax last year. If he doesn't, what would happen if it was insisted the other dog be PTS and have his head cut off to be examined and AC asked to see Gators Rabies certificate.


----------



## GatorBytes

Called a titer.


----------



## Sunflowers

GatorBytes said:


> Called a titer.


You didn't answer my question.


----------



## my boy diesel

a titer cannot prevent rabies
if you were so worried you would have spoken to your vet about this already
an unvaccinated dog that has come into contact with a rabid animal will be put to sleep 

*Dogs, Cats, and Ferrets
Unvaccinated dogs, cats, and ferrets exposed to a rabid animal should be euthanized immediately. If the owner is unwilling to have this done, the animal should be placed in strict isolation for 6 months. *

this is the us
canada may do it differently but i doubt it
CDC - Veterinarians: Caring for Animals With Potential Exposure - Rabies


----------



## Jax08

GatorBytes said:


> Called a titer.


Are titers legally accepted as an alternative to the rabies vaccine in Canada? They are not here in the states yet because the titer is based on human values which skew the results. While Dr. Schultz is working on developing a titer for dogs, there is not truly one as of yet.

I would be very careful demanding the head of this dog. Yours might lose his as well if they want to push it since you are so adamant about not getting them for Gator.


----------



## KZoppa

Regardless, Gator got bit, he should have been examined by a vet and given a booster at the very least.


----------



## RocketDog

While I'm sorry this happened, am I the only one who finds it ironic that someone who is so anti-vaccine would be demanding proof of such and/or euthanasia/head examination now that their dog has been bitten?


----------



## KZoppa

RocketDog said:


> While I'm sorry this happened, am I the only one who finds it ironic that someone who is so anti-vaccine would be demanding proof of such and/or euthanasia/head examination now that their dog has been bitten?




honestly, no you're not the only one.


----------



## LaRen616

RocketDog said:


> While I'm sorry this happened, am I the only one who finds it ironic that someone who is so anti-vaccine would be demanding proof of such and/or euthanasia/head examination now that their dog has been bitten?


:thumbup:


----------



## Jax08

No. You are not alone in that.


----------



## LaRen616

my boy diesel said:


> a titer cannot prevent rabies
> if you were so worried you would have spoken to your vet about this already
> an unvaccinated dog that has come into contact with a rabid animal will be put to sleep
> 
> *Dogs, Cats, and Ferrets*
> *Unvaccinated dogs, cats, and ferrets exposed to a rabid animal should be euthanized immediately. If the owner is unwilling to have this done, the animal should be placed in strict isolation for 6 months. *
> 
> this is the us
> canada may do it differently but i doubt it
> CDC - Veterinarians: Caring for Animals With Potential Exposure - Rabies


:thumbup:



Jax08 said:


> Are titers legally accepted as an alternative to the rabies vaccine in Canada? They are not here in the states yet because the titer is based on human values which skew the results. While Dr. Schultz is working on developing a titer for dogs, there is not truly one as of yet.
> 
> I would be very careful demanding the head of this dog. Yours might lose his as well if they want to push it since you are so adamant about not getting them for Gator.


:thumbup:



KZoppa said:


> Regardless, Gator got bit, he should have been examined by a vet and given a booster at the very least.


:thumbup:


----------



## my boy diesel

a bit of a disconnect there for sure


----------



## Blanketback

I live on the edge - I take in wildlife and strays, and I've been bitten by both. I get tetanus shots myself, because that's something I believe is important.


----------



## GatorBytes

RocketDog said:


> While I'm sorry this happened, am I the only one who finds it ironic that someone who is so anti-vaccine would be demanding proof of such and/or euthanasia/head examination now that their dog has been bitten?


 
The issue in question is the threat to me who has never had a rabies vaccine.

There isn't any urgency from the Public Health dept. or hospital to have this done...in fact the doc. said we aren't going to at this time as the chance is so rare w/domestic animals.

The problem lies w/this dog in particular is that we don't know the truth. We don't know where it came from, who prior owners were, who the vet was/is and whether it ever has been vaccinated.


----------



## Sunflowers

GatorBytes said:


> The issue in question is the threat to me who has never had a rabies vaccine.
> 
> There isn't any urgency from the Public Health dept. or hospital to have this done...in fact the doc. said we aren't going to at this time as the chance is so rare w/domestic animals.
> 
> The problem lies w/this dog in particular is that we don't know the truth. We don't know where it came from, who prior owners were, who the vet was/is and whether it ever has been vaccinated.



Okaaay...What about Gator?


----------



## my boy diesel

*The issue in question is the threat to me who has never had a rabies vaccine.*

more people have not had rabies vaccines than have had them so i do not understand this statement
it has already been established the dog was not acting weird or in a manner to suggest it has rabies

and that if the dog did have it your dog is more at risk than you since he is unvaccinated and the protocol is euthanasia for an animal exposed to rabies
or a 6 mo quarantine

for humans you just start the rabies series


----------



## Jax08

But that is not the only issue, Gator. 

The question of is a titer a legal alternative is valid. Because if I was in that other persons shoes, I might be pushing to have the same test done on your dog to make sure he doesn't have rabies as well. 

And, if there is a threat of rabies the incubation period is 1-3 months. Which means you are already 2 weeks in. So you push to kill this dog, and they kill yours in addition because he hasn't had a current rabies vaccine either, wait another 30 days for results to come back and then it's to late. Bang! Your Dead! 
WHO | Rabies

So, if you are in any doubt, just go have the vaccine done.


----------



## huntergreen

gator, you could always ask your md to start the series of rabies shots.


----------



## Lilie

Will your work require a statement from your doctor stating you could not work?


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> B/C of the severe weather, the restaurant took a hit, we all did
> . Friday was a so/so day...other 2 servers griped they not making money, if get little busy, boss does the work....she very hands on...so they can essentially manage w/o me...I had lost the shift Jan/Feb....March, boss on vacation so I worked...when back she allowed me to work despite the groaning from others (1 girl trying to get me fired, but boss see's through her)...it was a very lucrative shift despite business...but having it off last fri. just reinforced they could do w/o another body.
> 
> 
> As of this moment, no call back about the cert. Going to call again now.
> The dog owners have not replied to my request to speak to, nor did they f//u with their text of getting me money for yesterday.
> 
> If I sue, I have to report...sorry to those who don't agree. But dogs are not illegal in apts./rentals, even if sign a no pets clause, you can still have a pet (except in a condo where the shareholders - owners vote on rules for that condo complex). You cannot have a banned pet.
> 
> Lombardo...this dog does not fall under Grandfather at 3-5yrs old. It would have to be 14yrs old. It was brought in by other province so means it wasn't even in Ontario...if any of this is true anyhow...moot point
> 
> Now I am not about to go through what I went through (just a short time ago-some of you know what I am talking about) again for anybody's dog


The grandfather law took effect in 2005 (I believe)and the dog would only have to be 9. Again just be careful what you push for, because from what I remember and from what other people have posted, your dog would need that shot to. The authorities can very well want to see that and possibly quarantine your dog. If those people even throw out there that your own dog could have bitten you, the same rules apply to you. It would be kinda like if you got into a car accident and no matter who is at fault, both have to show proof of insurance.


----------



## my boy diesel

well if i was an aco there i would sure be asking to see gators vaccine proof if you were screaming so loudly about euthanizing the other dog to send its head off

you either truly believe that dog is rabid and that means also euthanizing gator preventatively or putting him in 6 mos. quarantine which includes a rabies vaccine

or you are blowing a bunch of steam


----------



## GatorBytes

My dog is not in quarantine.

I made a curt comment about this dog, it is being beaten to death by you guys.

I have no control over what the authorities intend to do. From what I understand, if the dog clears assessment (visual), with or w/o then the dog is clear. That happens tomorrow (still not sure why as only 7 days from assessment). If no cert is provided, then the dog has to get shots. They get certain amount of time to have this done - after that they are fined daily until done.

If they want to turn this on me, then same protocol would happen...I can prove my dog had rabies shots AND titers AND he will get a waiver for future due to ill health. 

Ontario Regulation 567/90 also allows a legal waiver for the rabies vaccination. It states "The owner or person having the care and custody of an animal that is in or has a physical condition that precludes the safe immunization or re-immunization of the animal against rabies is exempt from the requirement of this Regulation where (a) a statement of exemption is issued by a veterinarian with respect to the animal that sets out the reason why the animal cannot be immunized or re-immunized; and (b) the animal is controlled in such a manner as to preclude its being exposed to rabies."


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> *The grandfather law took effect in 2005 (I believe)and the dog would only have to be 9*. Again just be careful what you push for, because from what I remember and from what other people have posted, your dog would need that shot to. The authorities can very well want to see that and possibly quarantine your dog. If those people even throw out there that your own dog could have bitten you, the same rules apply to you. It would be kinda like if you got into a car accident and no matter who is at fault, both have to show proof of insurance.


 
LOL...Math WAS my strongest - stress messes with your head
However, there would have to vet records on the dog dating back to this. and there would be no reason to say came from Montreal


----------



## Jax08

> Ontario Regulation 567/90 also allows a legal waiver for the rabies vaccination. It states "The owner or person having the care and custody of an animal that is in or has a physical condition that precludes the safe immunization or re-immunization of the animal against rabies is exempt from the requirement of this Regulation where (a) a statement of exemption is issued by a veterinarian with respect to the animal that sets out the reason why the animal cannot be immunized or re-immunized; and (b) the animal is controlled in such a manner as to preclude its being exposed to rabies."


We have this same legal waiver in PA and in NY. HOWEVER, that does not mean that a titer is a legal alternative. IT just means that the dog has been waived from a rabies shot and if it bites or is bitten it has to be under quarantine or have it's head chopped off if it does not have a CURRENT rabies vaccination.


----------



## huntergreen

gator, wasn't trying to beat anything to death, but if there is even the slightest risk of rabies you should have the shots.


----------



## Jax08

huntergreen said:


> gator, wasn't trying to beat anything to death, but if there is even the slightest risk of rabies you should have the shots.


Exactly!


----------



## huntergreen

Hi Jax!


----------



## Jax08

hey hunter!


----------



## GatorBytes

Lilie said:


> Will your work require a statement from your doctor stating you could not work?


 No, think the pic's speak volumes...this is a family owned/run restaurant...not like there is and HR dept.

I can loose my job however if I cannot work as they will need to hire someone.

Of course, then I will be dealing with labour law for wrongful dismissal. As they cannot terminate me for being injured.


----------



## Lilie

GatorBytes said:


> Of course, then I will be dealing with labour law for wrongful dismissal. As they cannot terminate me for being injured.


Wouldn't you have to prove that you can't work? Therefore getting a letter from your doctor would be in your best interest?


----------



## LaRen616

GatorBytes said:


> No, think the pic's speak volumes...this is a family owned/run restaurant...not like there is and HR dept.
> 
> I can loose my job however if I cannot work as they will need to hire someone.
> 
> Of course, then I will be dealing with labour law for wrongful dismissal. As they cannot terminate me for being injured.


Are you a waitress? What exactly do you do? Only one hand was bitten right? I've worked with one hand every single day for the past 24 years. It can be done, if your job is in jeopardy then go back to work and do the best you can with one hand!


----------



## GatorBytes

Lilie said:


> Wouldn't you have to prove that you can't work? Therefore getting a letter from your doctor would be in your best interest?


 Yes. True as there is likely tendon damage. tried picking up my coffee this morning by handle...couldn't. I can if use whole hand by gripping the mug. 

Doing hand exercises, trying to get back the dexterity


----------



## Blanketback

You don't even want to go there. The only outcome would be that you'd be eligible for unemployment benefits, which is only a percentage of earned income - not including tips - so, diddly squat.


----------



## LoveEcho

I hope you don't lose your job and can find a way to work through it. I used to work with my hands as an at-sea engineering technician and took a nasty bite to the hand (same thing, breaking up a dog fight)... not working was not an option. I had to deal with it and push through.


----------



## GatorBytes

LaRen616 said:


> *Are you a waitress*? What exactly do you do? Only one hand was bitten right? I've worked with one hand every single day for the past 24 years. It can be done, if your job is in jeopardy then go back to work and do the best you can with one hand!


Yeah, I carry with my left. I cannot lift a coffee mug, let alone three plates. 

Another server a several months ago fell down some stairs carrying a/c unit and did damage to hand. She was off a couple days and back to work WITH help from everyone.

I Would expect the same...we all help each other anyway, however, I still have to be able to do most.


----------



## huntergreen

gator, wrap that hand up in an ace wrap and do the best you can at work. if you are a waitress, you will most likely get bigger tips for working while you are hurt.


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> gator, wrap that hand up in an ace wrap and do the best you can at work. if you are a waitress, you will most likely get bigger tips for working while you are hurt.


 
I'm hoping....have a lot of really good customers

I'm the jokester at work, I try to make everyone laugh, especially customers...work at mach speeds...good energy and I can be "on".


----------



## huntergreen

do you know how to wrap the hand with an ace?


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> do you know how to wrap the hand with an ace?


 
I think? I start with wrap between thumb and fore to hold, over my knuckles, under, over hand, under, over wrist...

Umm...correct?


----------



## huntergreen

that should work, just keep your fingers spread while wrapping. that will prevent occluding the blood supply. want it tight enough for support, but shouldn't cause pain.


----------



## llombardo

I got bit by a feral cat and that was painful. It actually happened at work. My boss wanted me to leave and go to the doctor, but I refused. It took about two weeks for the swelling, throbbing, and pain to go away. That was without any antibiotics, so healing should be quicker with medicine.


----------



## GatorBytes

Blanketback said:


> You don't even want to go there. The only outcome would be that you'd be eligible for unemployment benefits, which is only a percentage of earned income - not including tips - so, diddly squat.


 Yeah, I know, which brings to question law suit. A lot of $$$ on end of day reads which tell C.C. amounts and debit, but still don't want to go there.


----------



## llombardo

huntergreen said:


> gator, wrap that hand up in an ace wrap and do the best you can at work. if you are a waitress, you will most likely get bigger tips for working while you are hurt.


Should a wound like that be covered? I know it has to be kept clean but I'm not sure it should be covered.


----------



## GatorBytes

llombardo said:


> Should a wound like that be covered? I know it has to be kept clean but I'm not sure it should be covered.


 Don't stitch bites unless absolutely needed

wounds are primarily healed, just scabs, still swelling which I cannot believe.

I wrap it when I walk fuzz and sleep, seems to help.


----------



## GatorBytes

LoveEcho said:


> I hope you don't lose your job and can find a way to work through it. I used to work with my hands as an at-sea engineering technician and took a nasty bite to the hand (same thing, breaking up a dog fight)... not working was not an option. I had to deal with it and push through.


 Oh, I want to work (never thought I'd say that LOL), going out of my mind bored. Cannot afford to be out another weekend, or at all.

The problem is my ability or bosses perception of it more or less...it's not pain that is issue, although it is an issue.

I tried to lift coffee...the finger doesn't work in that position - if that makes sense


----------



## Lilie

GatorBytes said:


> Oh, I want to work (never thought I'd say that LOL), going out of my mind bored. Cannot afford to be out another weekend, or at all.


Do you only work weekends?


----------



## my boy diesel

it is amazing what you can do when you want to


----------



## GatorBytes

huntergreen said:


> that should work, just keep your fingers spread while wrapping. that will prevent occluding the blood supply. want it tight enough for support, but shouldn't cause pain.


 
Do you think the existing swelling is due to tendon damage
ABX. run out today. No doc. app. yet. on hold forever, then got cut off


----------



## llombardo

GatorBytes said:


> Do you think the existing swelling is due to tendon damage
> ABX. run out today. No doc. app. yet. on hold forever, then got cut off


I'm thinking nerve damage which takes a little longer to heal. I would keep doing any exercises to keep it from getting stiff.


----------



## carmspack

if someone wanted to deny you compensation they could use this thread against you -- typing pretty good -- just a thought


----------



## GatorBytes

carmspack said:


> if someone wanted to deny you compensation they could use this thread against you -- typing pretty good -- just a thought


 Carm, I type mostly with right hand always, only use my middle left for A (capps) and lower case for a, q. Never learned how to type with all 10 digits...

Right now I am back on hold, exercising my hand via keyboard, flexing and trying to touch palm


----------



## Cara Fusinato

_



if someone wanted to deny you compensation they could use this thread against you -- typing pretty good -- just a thought

Click to expand...

__Could be using Dragon or other voice recognition software. Very common these days. Friend with MS uses it._


----------



## DJEtzel

shepherdmom said:


> No dog charging my dogs in my yard is innocent. I have no idea how to break up a dog fight safely without getting hurt. I'm no expert. I broke up a dog fight when I was younger and I got lucky. Today after several shoulder and other surgeries I don't have the strength I had in my youth.
> 
> I've seen dog fights and the result. It's so no happening on my watch. My dogs will be protected. That is my job!
> 
> That being said I'm not going to shoot any dog that comes into my yard. Many years ago, two beautiful springer spaniels showed up out of the blue one day. They didn't bother me and my dogs were inside. They wouldn't let me get near them though.


 First you say you're going to shoot a dog on the spot, then you say you'd never do that. Which is it? 

Yes, that charging dog, until it does something, is innocent and you cannot come even close to proving it would have harmed you, whether it's illegal for you to shoot or not. I would be responsible for dozens of friendly dogs' deaths if I practiced what you preach. 



GatorBytes said:


> The problem lies w/this dog in particular is that we don't know the truth. We don't know where it came from, who prior owners were, who the vet was/is and whether it ever has been vaccinated.


 The truth doesn't matter. You and your dog both need a rabies vaccine to ensure you are safe. The rest is unimportant. 



GatorBytes said:


> No, think the pic's speak volumes...this is a family owned/run restaurant...not like there is and HR dept.
> 
> I can loose my job however if I cannot work as they will need to hire someone.
> 
> Of course, then I will be dealing with labour law for wrongful dismissal. As they cannot terminate me for being injured.


 They can if you don't provide a Doctor's note. Otherwise it's considered refusing to work. 



GatorBytes said:


> Carm, I type mostly with right hand always, only use my middle left for A (capps) and lower case for a, q. Never learned how to type with all 10 digits...
> 
> Right now I am back on hold, exercising my hand via keyboard, flexing and trying to touch palm


That would not hold up, whatsoever, as an excuse for being able to type just fine.


----------



## GatorBytes

DJEtzel said:


> They can if you don't provide a Doctor's note. Otherwise it's considered refusing to work.
> 
> 
> 
> That would not hold up, whatsoever, as an excuse for being able to type just fine.


That would be up to the boss...otherwise, I am willing to work, it's whether they are willing to let me at less than 100%

Getting a doctor's note is not an issue. If I need I get. simple. As for the current loss of work, the pic's would be just fine. My Boss is cool.


One handed typing won't fly?...Really?:laugh: Typing with my right hand?...how the heck do you think I started this thread

Gosh, some people will just argue anything


----------



## GatorBytes

Couldn't get doc. app. this week. Guess back to hospital to evaluate. No walk-in clinic's in this town


----------



## DJEtzel

GatorBytes said:


> That would be up to the boss...otherwise, I am willing to work, it's whether they are willing to let me at less than 100%
> 
> Getting a doctor's note is not an issue. If I need I get. simple. As for the current loss of work, the pic's would be just fine. My Boss is cool.
> 
> 
> One handed typing won't fly?...Really?:laugh: Typing with my right hand?...how the heck do you think I started this thread
> 
> Gosh, some people will just argue anything


Honestly? I think you're making a huge deal out of something that is not a huge deal, like you have in the past, and are much more capable of working than you give yourself credit for. 

Tons of us have been bit by dogs and have not gone through this much of a hassle to get a dog euthanized, vaccines, argue with people and take time off work. It's just a little bit ridiculous, IMHO. 

Your story keeps changing and we're just confused as to what the real issue is, I think. Your dog got bit, apparently, but you didn't mention that in the OP, you haven't had himself or yourself vaccinated, but you're worried about rabies? You won't work, don't have a doctor's note, and your boss thinks you're no call/no showing - It just isn't making much sense.


----------



## GatorBytes

DJEtzel said:


> Honestly? I think you're making a huge deal out of something that is not a huge deal, like you have in the past, and are much more capable of working than you give yourself credit for.
> 
> Tons of us have been bit by dogs and have not gone through this much of a hassle to get a dog euthanized, vaccines, argue with people and take time off work. It's just a little bit ridiculous, IMHO.
> 
> Your story keeps changing and we're just confused as to what the real issue is, I think. Your dog got bit, apparently, but you didn't mention that in the OP, you haven't had himself or yourself vaccinated, but you're worried about rabies? You won't work, don't have a doctor's note, and your boss thinks you're no call/no showing - It just isn't making much sense.


 I cannot work until I am scheduled to work. K. I COULDN'T (not won't)work...Boss was not informed but made no qualms about it...said "o.k see you Sat, dear"
As for what YOU think I can or cannot do...nonsense and has no baring on my life
MY story doesn't change, it is added to, talking out my concerns, dealing with fear, trauma, moral, financial issues...
Doc's didn't see reason to do rabies protocol, my dog is vaccinated
I Don't NEED a doctors note.
I type with my right hand, always have.
I have had no arguments with anybody, others have argued on behalf of the dog, on behalf of me....only two stupid comments that I am aware of on this thread...being called a wuss and the vulgar "panties" comment. to which I ignored...as well any further posts by YOU

Now that sums it up...got it?


----------



## KZoppa

Wait wait wait, now your dog is vaccinated? Didn't you say he was ONLY titer tested because of health problems? Which is it? Is he vaccinated or just tested to check antibodies? Your dog was bit. He should have been taken into a vet and given a booster anyway TO BE SAFE. If you're still so concerned about them not presenting paperwork stating the offending dog is current on vaccinations, you should push to have the rabies protocol done.


----------



## Lilie

GatorBytes said:


> I can loose my job however if I cannot work as they will need to hire someone.
> 
> Of course, then I will be dealing with labour law for wrongful dismissal. As they cannot terminate me for being injured.


 
Nobody wants to see you lose you job because you are not working. Based on this statement, I thought you meant that due to your injuries you can't work.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

Ill say it again I have seen worse toy dog bites..lol.


----------



## carmspack

on the other hand , haha me made a funny , it is off putting to have wait staff with any oozy injury . Can be a hygiene issue .


----------



## GatorBytes

Lilie said:


> Nobody wants to see you lose you job because you are not working. Based on this statement, I thought you meant that due to your injuries you can't work.


 It was/is due to my injuries if I cannot fulfill my responsibilities...but as of this time, I am scheduled to work sat.



Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Ill say it again I have seen worse toy dog bites..lol.


 Depends on where the blow is delivered. I remember a musician who had to cancel a tour b/c couldn't play guitar...his JRT bit his hand....so your point? 



carmspack said:


> on the other hand , haha me made a funny , it is off putting to have wait staff with any oozy injury . Can be a hygiene issue .


 LOL...one hand doesn't wash the other, at least first few days...haha
I couldn't do anything with my left hand, couldn't put my hair in a ponytail...bedhead walking my dog, could only imagine what folks thought.


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

GatorBytes said:


> It was/is due to my injuries if I cannot fulfill my responsibilities...but as of this time, I am scheduled to work sat.
> 
> 
> 
> Depends on where the blow is delivered. I remember a musician who had to cancel a tour b/c couldn't play guitar...his JRT bit his hand....so your point?
> 
> 
> 
> LOL...one hand doesn't wash the other, at least first few days...haha
> I couldn't do anything with my left hand, couldn't put my hair in a ponytail...bedhead walking my dog, could only imagine what folks thought.


 
Your not a musician, as you said you can type with one hand, suck it up and get on with life. Or never leave your house I have it on pretty good authority that this greatly lessens the risk of injury. So does not owning a dog..


----------



## GatorBytes

Blitzkrieg1 said:


> Your not a musician, as you said you can type with one hand, suck it up and get on with life. Or never leave your house I have it on pretty good authority that this greatly lessens the risk of injury. So does not owning a dog..


No need for this. I don't think you are qualified to make any diagnosis whether it be physical or mental.


----------



## nktigger99

GatorBytes said:


> My dog is not in quarantine.
> 
> I made a curt comment about this dog, it is being beaten to death by you guys.
> 
> I have no control over what the authorities intend to do. From what I understand, if the dog clears assessment (visual), with or w/o then the dog is clear. That happens tomorrow (still not sure why as only 7 days from assessment). If no cert is provided, then the dog has to get shots. They get certain amount of time to have this done - after that they are fined daily until done.
> 
> If they want to turn this on me, then same protocol would happen...I can prove my dog had rabies shots AND titers AND he will get a waiver for future due to ill health.
> 
> Ontario Regulation 567/90 also allows a legal waiver for the rabies vaccination. It states "The owner or person having the care and custody of an animal that is in or has a physical condition that precludes the safe immunization or re-immunization of the animal against rabies is exempt from the requirement of this Regulation where (a) a statement of exemption is issued by a veterinarian with respect to the animal that sets out the reason why the animal cannot be immunized or re-immunized; and (b) the animal is controlled in such a manner as to preclude its being exposed to rabies."


But your animal was exposed to a potentially rabid animal....correct??? So doesn't that throw that out the window....so this would not apply.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Blitzkrieg1

GatorBytes said:


> No need for this. I don't think you are qualified to make any diagnosis whether it be physical or mental.


 
You have a slightly swollen hand and a few minor abrasions, if you are in fear for your long term health or life go to the doctor, get the tests done and move forward. 
If you have psychological trauma there are numerous places that can provide counseling for free. I can PM you the names of a few of them if you like.

When you own a dog you take on an element of risk to your health and safety. You are more likely to be injured then if you did not own one. It comes with the territory, if this is to much to handle then there are safer things to own like fish. 
IMO this mole hill has become a mountain for you.


----------



## carmspack

now hold on there Blitzkrieg , it does not take much to get an infection. "slightly swollen hand and a few minor abrasions"
I would have flooded the area with Vetericyn. 
Front line featured this on PBS last night .

We are at an era where anti biotics are not useful . Nightmare anti biotic resistant strains out there , an 11 year old healthy girl dead because she picked at a scab and battled bacteria that NO antibiotic could affect . 

Hunting the Nightmare Bacteria | FRONTLINE | PBS


----------



## GatorBytes

nktigger99 said:


> But your animal was exposed to a potentially rabid animal....correct??? So doesn't that throw that out the window....so this would not apply.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 Read through. My dog has immunity. Last time I will respond to this question



Blitzkrieg1 said:


> You have a slightly swollen hand and a few minor abrasions, if you are in fear for your long term health or life go to the doctor, get the tests done and move forward.
> If you have psychological trauma there are numerous places that can provide counseling for free. I can PM you the names of a few of them if you like.
> 
> When you own a dog you take on an element of risk to your health and safety. You are more likely to be injured then if you did not own one. It comes with the territory, if this is to much to handle then there are safer things to own like fish.
> IMO this mole hill has become a mountain for you.


 Tendon damage
the rest...put it to rest. You are not an authority on how/what I am dealing with or how I should.



carmspack said:


> now hold on there Blitzkrieg , it does not take much to get an infection. "slightly swollen hand and a few minor abrasions"
> I would have flooded the area with Vetericyn.
> Front line featured this on PBS last night .
> 
> We are at an era where anti biotics are not useful . Nightmare anti biotic resistant strains out there , an 11 year old healthy girl dead because she picked at a scab and battled bacteria that NO antibiotic could affect .
> 
> Hunting the Nightmare Bacteria | FRONTLINE | PBS


 That's why copper and B3 are important


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

I'm locking this, clearly 10 pages is enough


----------

